# Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view 

 *Requesting to leave this thread in the general viewing area please than moving it to The Platypus Den, 
as I will be providing few granular insights which will be helpful for newbies.* 

Appreciate your cooperation in advance. Please ignore grammar mistakes; spelling mistakes. 

Many suggested write a blog; I though its better to write in this forum itself as it helped a lot and its my way of giving something meaningful.

:spit::spit: Take a small cup of tea/coffee/beverage of your choice. :spit: :spit:​
Here we Go....

Now, this is called yet another stale story of GRANT in this forum.

Here, I am writing this. Not just the experience I went through but in the meantime giving some minor tips for which applicants tend to panic.

It all started in 2008/09; when one of colleague came back from a long vacation in the middle of the year. I think, he was on leave for couple of months. When he came back we were surprised to hear his story. 

What you travelled to Australia searching for job. How? Why?

That’s when I first heard of Permanent Residency. 

Ofcourse, he had got his grant; applied through an agent. He didn’t say much details about the process or how to proceed on getting VISA; except saying you pay the fee and the agent will help you. (It will be fun, if I hear the same comment again  now ) Even, I was not interested in it at that time and he too was not responding properly. May he was bit frustrated of not getting the job during his two months hunt in Perth (I suppose not sure).

Years rolled, we reached 2013 and kid was born during start of 2013. 
Two things prompted me to move out of India. 
One, better opportunity for my kid (I hope so). 
Two, pure ego, how come most of my friends travelled outside India and I am still sitting here without a single stamping in my passport. 

Probably, I was not at the right place at the right time to get a travel. Missed out of many chances narrowly. Not even a revenue stamp in passport!!! 

That’s when I got to know this forum and skimmed through it and later joined it. 

Ok now what to do, where to start.

Applied for passport re-issue during mid-2013 (passport damaged in 2010), was bit sentimental in not to lose my native address. So, went to the PSK office in native state. 

They just kicked me out (figuratively) in the front desk itself  simplest of questions the front desk personal asked, with a very pleasant smile:- 
Q.What are you doing sir ? Ans: I am in so and so city, working in so and so company. Q.How many years are you working there, sir? (Again with a smile) For X number of years, I replied. Response: Then you have to get your passport re-issued from that City’s PSK not here. Tata bye bye see you.
Tried my best to convince that person, that I don’t have address proof there, what shall I do, this and that. Nothing doing, not here. You have to get it done where you are currently residing.
OMG, am I going to lose my native state address!!! Was bit worried about it. 

Came back to office after couple of days, then one of colleague said boss, why are you so sentiee, just chill and apply here, in your current city, where you have been living for years now. 

Even if I have to apply I need some kind of address proof right. I had none till that point of time apart from house registration and a DL with previous rental address. That’s when government was issuing voter ID cards left, right, and center; as some election season was about to come-by. One of my acquaintance said, just give your passport size photo and PAN card, you will get your voter ID card. 

FYI: No bribes paid or asked for. Voter ID card was in hand after few weeks.

With this voter ID card and letter from employer went to register for Aadhaar card. Got it done and it came to home, say in a month’s time.
Last but not least, wife said, we are paying heavily on LPG private refill for years continuously. As usual, like any other married man, I was lazy to response for years together. 

But, one fine day in mid 2013, when I opened my mail account, there was an ad sent from my apartment housing forum, “Looking for LPG connection, transfer” responded by calling Ad poster’s mobile number, say, within couple of minutes since ad was published. The Ad poster was surprised & shocked by the turnaround time for his Ad. 
Negotiated the pricing and I was fine as long I get a subsidized LPG connection. Came to know he too was working in my organization. Finally, asked why you are transferring this connection. He said “I moving out of the country” Where? “AUSTRALIA”. WooooW!!! Was my response. I got someone who could guide me. 

Unfortunately, he had finalized his travel plans and was travelling in a week or two from that day. Didn’t want to bother him much as he will be fully occupied in the move. However, he too guided me towards ExpatForum. Also stated the process is quite straight forward, you can do it of your own. (Ah I Forget to mention, I too waste 1.2K on the great assessment by one the so-called reputed migration agent in my city, few weeks back.) Don’t waste your money on agent. Spent an hour or so with him hearing the process, very kind of him to explain the process to me. However, most of things flew over my head. With lot more clarifications and questions :confused2: Still unsure!!!. :fingerscrossed:

Ok then said to myself, boss, lets take one step at a time. Whats next step, getting the LPG connection as address proof. Completed it. 

Booked a slot in tatkal for passport re-issue for address change and spouse name endorsement, with all these proofs. (Voter ID, Aadhaar card, LPG connection book, letter from HR, Letter from bank and marriage certificate to add spouse name). Finished police verification on the same day and got the new passport within 5-7 business days. 

Got the passport during last month of 3rd quarter, what next!!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Acs*

After getting passport, things became dull. Just reading through the forum threads lazily on and off. Then came 2014. One of colleague who told don’t be sentiee on permanent address change, came-in as savior. He said I going to meet the HR to get a HR letter, will come with me as you too need to check on the reference or experience certificate right? I said why not. Went to the HR team and asked about this letter. Company HR team lead smiled and said, is it for immigration purpose. I said yes. HR said, No, we don’t provide for current employees, we provide this letter only for ex-employees or for people who have already put down their papers. I asked, Why so? Because most people leave the organization in few months after getting this VISA for whatever country they are trying to migrate.

Alarm bells started ringing. Almost all of my work experience is with my current company and if I don’t get the experience certificate, how am I going to get the ACS done! 

Again, ExpatForum Zindabad, forum members Ki Jai, got the details on how to prepare the statuary declaration from fellow forum members. 

*The format I used is as below:*

To whomsoever it may concern
This is to certify that Mr. XXXXXX is working with YYYYYYY Pvt Ltd, at ZZZZZZ-India as a full-time employee (40 hours minimum per week) from Ath July YYYY till date as Designation under ABCD business unit of YYYYYYYYY and has handled various global accounts such as ETC ETC ETC.
XXXXXX is reporting to me in ABCD business unit of YYYYYYYYY and I <Manager’s Name> am working as Manager / Team Lead / Any senior level in this division. Mr. XXXXXX is a direct reportee to me and I am his mentor for any architectural, design level discussions related to his job responsibilities. 

His Roles & Responsibilities are as follows:

<<<Write down your R&R>>>

I recommend him and wish him for future assignments. He has been showing dedication towards his tasks. Due to recent HR policy change HR team was not able to provide roles & responsibilities for current employees.

Please don't hesitate to contact me, if you would like to know more about him.

Sincerely,
Manager's name: Manager or the signing person’s
Designation: Service Manager
Company name: 
Address: Address of your current work location
Email: Official Manager or the signing person’s
Desk number: Manager or the signing person’s
Mobile: Manager or the signing person’s

The same format can be used to get the experience letter in official letter head. 

I contacted previous companies HR team via FB & Linkedin, they mailed me my experience letter for few other previous companies where I worked.

Ok, now comes many questions for Newbie.

*What is the value of the stamp paper in which I need to get this done?*
Either use Rs.50/- or Rs.100/- denominated stamp paper. 

*Do I need to notarize this declaration?*
Yes. Mentioning “signed in presence of me” With notary public’s seal and signature.

*What if I left the organization, or its name changed and I don’t know how to get it?*
Visit or call or get in touch via social media your previous organization and try to get Experience or R&R letter from them.

*What if my previous company is closed?*
Somehow get in touch with colleagues and get the Statuary declaration done. In this modern age, its easier get in touch with people with lot of social media stuffs. Give it a try. Try to include the signing person’s relieve letter too, along with the statuary declaration to prove the point that both were working in the same organization with overlapping period. It will make your case stronger. Instead of the using official mail ID & desk number use the personal mail ID of that signing person.

*I am skeptical on my R&R, will it match the expectation of the ACS?*
Just go through the ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions. It’s not rocket science and identify the job code matching yours. 
I sometimes see, few new members posting their complete R&R and seek suggestion in the forum stating “which job code will be more suitable for me” Boss, you have to go through the official job code list and come to a conclusion which suits you better.

*Point to note: *

Job codes in SOL will be eligible for PR VISA sub-class 189. i.e you can work all our Australia and New Zealand.
Job codes in CSOL will be eligible for PR VISA sub-class 190 i.e state sponsored VISA, where-in you get 5 additional points from the nominated state but you are agreeing on moral agreement that you will stay in that particular state for the first two years. 

*What-if I entry the state once, stay there for few months and come out of Australia. Returning back to Australia after two or three years, am I now eligible for working anywhere in Australia?* 
I would say no, its 1st two years of your stay in that particular state. This helps in avoiding issues during later proceedings like Resident return VISA or Citizenship.
Having said that, I will explain further on this 190 sub-class topic later.

For the activity of reviewing your resume against ANZSCO codes and suggesting a job code for you to apply with, migration agents charge 1.2K INR. I would say 50:50. It’s up to you to use it or not.

Returning back to the story:

For ICT professions the assessing body is ACS. I guess there are other assessing bodies too for other professions, I am not aware of them. Sorry folks.

Spoke to my manager, boss, I need your support in getting the statuary declaration. He readily accepted based on the rapport with me, built over numerous years. Got it signed and notarized.

*What other documents are needed? *

Opinion differs, stating the list based on what I used.

1)	Offer letter
2)	Relieving letter
3)	Pay slips one per two quarters, for earlier companies used 1 per company
4)	Experience certificate or R&R letter either Statuary declaration or Official company letter head.
5)	Passport copies
6)	Aadhaar card & PAN card
7)	Educational certificates – Degree certificate; Transcripts (nothing but consolidate mark sheet with course name written in the rear); Course completion certificate; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; School certificates like mark sheet & Transfer certificate.
8)	Employee ID of current employer (I uploaded it  )

*Notarize all these documents or you can use the color scan of the originals. *

Upload all these in the ACS assessment link -- https://www.acs.org.au/ and click on “Migration Skills Assessment” -> “Online Application” -> “For Individual Skills Assessment Applications -Online Application Form” -> “New application”. (Disable pop-up blockers in your browser) after which choose “Skills (Qualifications and details of Experience must be supplied) $500 AUD” and proceed with further pages and uploads. Quite straight forward. No need to create a membership account. 

Make sure you have supplied correct mail ID as all communications will be via e-mail.

Simultaneously, I did arrange for most of the other documents, arranged Income Tax returns; Form16s; PF statements; thinking that it is better to get all the required documentations. However, I was in for surprise in the coming months. 

Will explain, what I faced in terms of delay.

During early 2014 ACS assessment usually took something like 2 months. People used to say ACS has done a great job in reducing the assessing period from 3 months to 2 months. If you see the trend as on 2015; ACS results are out in say 5 to 15 business days, most of the times if all your documents are clear. This saves a lot of time.

The ACS assessment usually has the following stages:
Stage 1: ACS Application received
Stage 2: Someone (may be Assessor or not) is checking whether it is complete and decides whether it goes to Stage 3 or 4
Stage 3: Incomplete, waiting for more Documents (Applicant would get e-mail asking for missing docs with time limit of 28 days- if you do not provide anything in these days – application would be processed as such)
Stage 4a (With Assessor): It’s assigned to an Assessor and now is in his/some queue.
Stage 4b (In Progress): Assessor is actually working on it
Stage 5: Finished, mailing out results.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Depression Phase*

I was in an impression that OK, while I wait for skill assessment, will compete IELTS side by side so that I can save time and cut down the entire PR process duration. 

I was in for a shock. 

*1st shock*, I need to score 7 in each band listening; reading; writing & speaking and NOT overall “7” to get 10 points! Unlike Canadian VISA process where-in points are given for each sections. 

*2nd shock,* that we need to book a slot for the exam months ahead.

*3rd shock*,at the examination center, there were many candidates sitting for the exams for 3rd or 4th or 5th time to get desired scores.

It took me three attempts to clear IELTS with desired results, after going through the revaluation process. However, I was able to get the desired scores via PTE-A in the first attempt to get 10 points for English proficiency. I prefer going for PTE-A than IELTS. 
Lost primarily in writing section.

Went through a phase of depression and stressful nights, as I failed to clear IELTS after several weeks and months of preparation. Soon my better half started doubting whether we will be able to complete this PR process as I was not able to achieve the much needed 10 points from English exams.

From May 2014 till Dec 2014; it was a dreadful period. Having said that, with the addition of new automated English exams, life has become easier for many applicants to clear this roadblock with ease. This is my opinion, some might say IELTS is better than PTE-A. I agree to disagree 

In those eight months, I missed several things in life. Ended up spending quite a bit of money and lost lot of black hairs which turned grey, may be due to stress.

I wouldn’t say PTE-A is a cake walk; however, after going grilling requirement of IELTS thrice; this PTE-A format was quite easier to crack. Speaking is an area to be aware of. 

PTE-A is like watching an Indian movie with utmost concentration without interval. Although there is an optional break which candidates can opt for.

Coming-up detailed write-up on PTE-A sections.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Ray of Hope  PTE-A Vs IELTS*

As on today, IELTS is not desired by many of the applicants probably, due to the so-called The Great *0.5 scam* and host of other reasons as stated below.

*PTE Vs IELTS :*

*Differences:*
1)	Easy to book the exam slot. In a week in advance will do, I suppose. For IELTS atleast a month or two is needed in major Indian cities.
2)	Results are out within 24 hours, but center folks commit 5BDs max; however recently we found few members posting there was a delay of week. However, almost 80-90% of people get results fairly quickly.
3)	Enabling skills scores gives us the areas where we might need to improve upon; in-case results are not to the band we required.
4)	Fully automated, no subjective corrections like IELTS in speaking & writing sections.
5)	No need to use pencil and paper. We end-up spending quite a bit of time erasing during written section. As most of us are used to using a system, editing while writing essay is easy. Which enables us to complete essays in PTE-A format in around 17-18 minutes.
6)	Reading section in PTE-A, we need to understand the given para to identify the answer. Unlike in IELTS where we fish for answers after reading the questions.
7)	Writing is scored based on a candidates writing and listening section’s performance.
8)	Negative marking in reading and listening modules under multiple choice multiple answers. Just to avoid candidates selecting all the options.
9)	Some people might feel speaking into a microphone rather weird (I am also one among that group) nonetheless its manageable. Also few have stated neighboring candidates voice disturbs during speaking modules. I don’t think so, at least for me. Took the exam in a full house of 6-7 people.
10)	You can book an emergency slot for giving PTE-A exams by paying additional fee, in-case a person wants to give exam in a day or two depending on their need. Actually the turn-around time is pretty quick
11) A candidate can give a mock exams, by booking in Pearson site. Scoring are done like actual exams, this would enable candidates to identify where do they stand and areas to improve before taking the exam for real.

I might have missed some more points, but this is strictly my opinion and you may differ.

*Comparison on the scores*

*IELTS PTE-A*
9.0; 86-90
8.5; 83-85
8.0; 79-82
7.5; 73-78
7.0; 65-72
6.5; 58-64

Go through PTE-A threads in the forum to gain more in-depth and multiple point of views.

Enough of venting my opinion on IELTS. As an applicant, go through each of the accepted English exams, and choice the format which suits you the most. :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*PTE-A Exam Day !!!*

It was during 1st week of Nov 2014 that I came to know about PTE-A, at that time PTE-A was yet to be accepted by DIBP. However, many early birds went ahead and gave the exams. Their updates and feedbacks really boosted my confidence. 

PTE-A was expected to be accepted by Nov 3rd or 4th week and on Nov 23rd or 24th it was finally accepted officially. The very next day, I booked the PTE-A exams for Dec’14. I didn’t want to take the burden of clearing English exams into 2015. Do you know, during Nov’14, I had booked IELTS for the 4th time and the slots I got was late Jan’15  

As I grew confident in cracking PTE-A and achieving desired scores, cancelled the 4th attempt IELTS slot. 

Gave a mock PTE-A exam and it served as immense confidence booster upon seeing the mock results. How to do mock exams? Check the Pearson official site, please. Or contact the examination centers in your city to gain more information about it. 

Then came the actual exam day and here are my experience on that day.

*My PTE-A exam day experience:*

Got up very late in the morning as I was not able to sleep properly in the night. Result, I missed my alarm and when I got up I was *ALARMED*. Just 70mins to go before the start of the exam and I need to travel some 20KM-25KM to reach the exam center from my home. *Gone CASE!!!* TV was switched on *India Vs Aussie Boxing Day test match* was going on, just when I came to terms about the delay, Virat hit his 9th test hundred and the summary music played with recap visuals of that session served as an inspiration for me. 

Quickly gathered myself and took my bike instead of car to avoid slow moving traffic. Lucky me !!! all the signals I came across were GREEN till MG road, probably I crack opened the traffic signal algorithm. Reached the exam centre with 26mins as lead time. My buddy bike rocks even though he was 10 years old !!! without proper maintenance. Ate the apple which I had carried. 

Then the obvious wait started. There were 6 of us as it was a Sunday. The actual formalities reminded me and others that we were still in our elementary schoolings. The lady acted as if she was a 1st standard teacher and we didn’t do our homework!!! In-fact she made a fellow candidate to sign ten times, if I am not wrong, exactly as per the passport which was issued some 7-8 years earlier. This brought in flash memories of school life, my teacher saying *write A; write A; write A; write A* properly.!!!!

I guess she was bit upset to work on a Sunday. My name was called and she found some reasons to question me. It helped all us (fellow candidates) to break the exam stress as we were laughing silently on this lady’s behavior, facial sarcastic looks at each of us and the tone. The exam mood became little lighter.

I was worried about speaking section, whether other candidate's voice would disturb me ?, that wasn’t the case. It was quite manageable. Increase the volume of the headphone to 70-80% that would be the optimal level to negate other voices at the same time not hurting your ears.

Check whether the given pen is writing properly. It is vital as my pen stopped writing during my listening section and I had to face few difficulties. If possible try to get from the assigned person a spare pen.

Will share further write-ups shortly from now, on individual sections.

*I hope, I am not sounding boring, so far* :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*PTE-A section level review*

Here are my comprehensive write-up on PTE-A exams and individual sections in each module based on my experience. Note, during Nov & Dec’2014 there were many applicants who easily cleared PTE-A; reason might be they had already prepared for IELTS for months together. 

*So, I would suggest applicants who haven’t given IELTS do not to take PTE-A as something easier and don’t take it lightly or for granted*.

*Speaking:
*
*Read aloud:*

Use the given 30-40 seconds to read through the text and identify the difficult words were you might struggle. Pay attention to flow of the sentences such as full stop, commas. Try to read the sentence like a news reader with some intonation and purpose. Quite straight forward. We get around 7-8 questions in this section.

*Repeat Sentence:*

Initially, when I was preparing for PTE-A exams this section seemed overwhelming. However, in the actual exams expect something like 8-10 words. Not very difficult. Just concentrate on the sentence and try to repeat as many words in-order as possible without any major pauses. We get around 8-10 questions in this section.

*Describe image:*

This section was daunting for me as there were two much information to comprehend in a short span of time (35-40 sec) before you start speaking. Try to speak about most of the information from the image in an organized manner than sharing (all/most of) the information in an unorganized manner. We get maps, graphs (run-chart; bar graphs; pie-chart; trend graphs etc). We get around 6-8 questions in this section.

*Re-tell Lecture:*

Yet another demanding section. Luckily we get around 2-3 questions in this section. The image gives a bit of idea about the narration. Try to note the key points and don’t waste time on examples too much. Understand the theme of the lecture and try to start with that. Something like Topic sentence, references or examples if any and conclusion in 40 secs.

*Answer a short questions in one ore few words:*

There are close to 10 questions. Few questions are straight forward. Like if time period before noon is called ante meridian, what is the time after noon called. But, there are few questions where you might need to go through a given picture which might vary from process flow diagram or a chart or whatever… to answer the short question. Just try to see and understand the give picture on the toe and answer. You should be OK.

*Writing: *

Now comes the nightmare section. Why nightmare ?! because there are many in this forum who have faced repeated nightmares due to IELTS writing experience.

*Essay:*

The difficulty is on-par with IELTS for essay writing but here in PTE-A we are going to type in a system than writing using a pencil. So, erasing, correcting and re-ordering of the text will be much easier. Trust me, it saves lot of time. That’s the reason we are able to write around 250+ words in PTE-A even though the given time is just 20mins. Most of the times the essays are something like give your opinion and do you agree or disagree. Try to follow Ryan (IELTS-Argumentative essays) writing videos from youtube. That will be of great help.

*Summarize text:*

The trick is to write in ONE sentence. Try using transition words. Strategy would be to understand what the given para is trying to convey. Be objective, don’t dwell over finer example. Try to use as many own words as possible. A sample would be – “Agriculture has fallen into a debt; loans; high cost for seeds and manual labor, resulting more barrowing and loans and further example stating bad shape of farming and farmers relative to debt; barrowing etc etc” – Agriculture is caught-up in a vicious cycle; that should suffice. We get around 2-3 questions in this section.

*Reading:
*
*Multiple-choice, choose single answer:*

We get around two to three questions. Might be little bit tricky however read with purpose and don’t read the options before going through the text. This strategy helped me. Understand the purpose of the para and match the summary sentence. Difficult ones would be inferring the paradox of a given sentence from the para. Having said that, this section is OK to handle. Watch out for the timer, do not spending too much time.

*Multiple-choice, choose multiple answer:*

Same as above. But, try to select only the most appropriate answers as there is a negative marking for this section. Most of the times two options will be correct out of the five given option.

*Re-order paragraphs:*

I got a bit easier stuff. While practicing I struggled big time in this section. Also this section, if I am not wrong has more marks under direct reading section. Strategy would be to identify the topic sentenceand they just follow the flow of the message this para is trying to convey. Got three questions in this sections. Couple of questions with four sentences to be placed in order and one question with just three sentence to order. Hopefully, I have done all of them correctly. Pretty straight forward, if you identify the topic sentence. OK, what is a TOPIC sentence? Sentence which can stand alone and looks like a statement then having some kind of reference or relation to other sentence in the given list. Sometimes a concluding sentence would also sound similar; however, major difference b/w topic and concluding sentence is that conclusion sentence try to recommend or predict or draws a conclusion.

*Fill in the blanks: (From Drop-down option or Drag and drop)*

Yet another easy section, I would say. (My results are yet to come so I will not go over the board). Strategy should be not to see the drop down options. Read the para and understand the purpose and meaning it is trying to convey. Post-which you will know what word to fill-in even without seeing the drop-down options. Now, if you check on the available options, it will make life easier.

Manage your time carefully for reading sections.

Taking optional break, its upto each individual. I took the break.

*Listening *

*Summarize spoke text:*

Listen attentively to what the lecture is trying to convey. Strict to the word limits. Use synonyms and more effective words to convey the message. OK let me use the same example: “Agriculture has fallen into a debt; loans; high cost for seeds and manual labor, resulting more barrowing and loans” – Agriculture is caught-up in a vicious cycle; that should suffice. We get 2 questions in this section.

Then comes identify the missing word replaced by BEEP, select the correct summary for the lecture from the given options, multiple choice single answer, for all these sections listen carefully and take notes, you will be able to identify the answer quite easily.

*Highlight incorrect word: 
*
Skim through the text before the audio starts and identify key words as sign posts. Move the cursor as the audio begins and identify the wrong words. If you miss the audio the sign post words which you have identified earlier will help you regain your attention and will bring you back on track.

*Write from dictation:*

The sentences are 8-10 words in-length, write in the provided notebook because I am sure it will be difficult to type in system as the audio plays. Its more like a media persons taking notes during a press conference. You should be FINE!!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Monkey is OFF my shoulder!!!*

The very next day results came and these were my reactions:

After donating few 10Ks to IELTS charity foundation; (which actually doesn’t do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.

The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90. 

*My target was 65 marks nothing more nothing less. *

With assistance from this thread and few forum members I was able to get the pending 10 points from English proficiency to reach 65 points, which will make me eligible to apply for 189.

*My Scores:*

Listening : 81
Reading : 79
Speaking : 70 (May be, I didn't describe the graphs and images properly)
Writing : 88 

Now, have to set my sights on how to apply for EOI.

Keep up the same work, so that we could save lot of innocent folks who might fall prey to PENCIL & PAPER test.

*Few Reasons:*


Too much head time needed to book a slot. Atleast 2 months ahead in major cities.
They release the results after several weeks. 3-4 weeks.
Correction is subjective, which is their major tool to reduce marks for candidates in speaking & writing areas
There is rumor doing around that they purposefully reduce marks in one of the section especially under GENERAL exam category. (May be that’s the reason DIAC looked to add additional testing format like PTE-A which is fully automated)


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Mathan

Appreciate ur good effort and good idea. Its going to provide a lot of clarity/help/insight to all new aspirants who set their target to achieve an Australian PR. I myself have done this kind of a post once i succeeded in the PTE first attempt and felt happy that i was able to contribute a bit to this forum. In one of the other threads u had responded for my question on ICT Systems Analyst ceiling cap and further openings to expect from July 2015. I am anxiously waiting to know the future of ICT Systems Anlayst (EOI lodged already on 18th Mar'15) and to achieve the PR Visa. Once i get the visa (hopefully) i would definitely share my experience here in this forum.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Nicemathan,

First of all. Thanks for sharing your experience. 

All the best for your future success.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*EOI Submission*

Submitting EOI is one of easiest part and at the same time need to take caution while updating the details.

SkillSelect

Click on Submit EOI, quite straight forward.

Points to note, Enter all your experience and mark the years not considered by ACS as NOT relevant.

*Sample, ACS report:*

The following employment *after July 2009* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Then you need to mark employment *from August 2009 as relevant.*

*What if I had worked in the same organization, say, since 2005,* then you will have to break the employment as two parts.

2005 to July 2009 one separate entry and mark it as not related or not relevant.
Make one more entry stating post July 2009 i.e from August 2009 till date as related to the job code.

Provide ACS reference number; for PTE-A we need to provide the *registration ID* as reference.

There is another couple of question most of the time applicant are not sure how to answer.

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *Mark it as YES (If you are single and don’t intent to take your parent then mark it as NO)

If selected as YES for the above enter the migrating family members along with their passport and educational details.

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* Mark it as YES (If you are single again mark is as NO)

If selected as YES for the above enter the non-migrating family members who might be migrating later. FYI – Even if they are not migrating with you if included you need complete medicals and PCC for them after paying the visa fee

Now, there are several threads which helps you to understand how to add your parents to the application. Do go through them. As I am not 100% sure of the documentation involved.

At the end of EOI when you will get points breakup. Make sure your total work experience points are of relevant years only.

Note, there will not be any kind of acknowledgement for submitted EOI. So, don’t panic.

Now, wait for the invite. Invite rounds are held twice per month. Skillselect will give more information on the invitation round’s dates.

There are clear documentation in the following link on EOI, try to go through them.

SkillSelect


Invitation rounds
Occupation ceilings
And many more.

Ok, now some more clarifications:

*What if I wrongly entered details, can I update the EOI?* Yes, you can update the details till you get invite. Note, in-case the changes you are going to make is going to alter the points, then your effective date of submission will change to date in which you made the updates. 

If the updates you are making is not going to change the points then don’t worry your effective date of submission will not change.

In-case you are invited you will get a mail with the following subject line. 

Their systems follow Australian time so convert that to your time zone and look for invitation emails. Usually this translates to around 1830 hours to 1930 hours IST in India, one day before stated date in skiilselect invitation rounds date.

Usually the invite is valid for two months within which you need to lodge your visa application. 

Sometimes, applicants might have made a big blunder in updating the correct details in their EOI, but failed to notice it and got the invite !!! I would say if that’s the case, don’t lodge your visa application. Leave your EOI invite to expire and your EOI will be again back to round robin or submit a fresh EOI with the correct details of-course this time. Most of times applicants fail to decode the ACS assessment on experience properly. That’s why I gave the ACS reference above. 

*Avoid over claiming points.*

*“You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect”*

Nothing major in the mail, with just the login page url.

_*Dear 

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect

Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator*_

Login to skillselect and in your profile click on correspondence tab then under invitations click on view correspondence to see further details about your invite. It will give the last date within which an application needs to be submitted. 

*Hurray!!!* You got the invite, now whats stopping you. Go ahead and lodge your VISA application.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Eagerly waiting for next part of story @ nicemanthan

A big thumps up to you!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*EOI Invite Came  its gonna be cake wake*

EOI Invite Came  its gonna be cake wake :eyebrows:

Again twist in the tale. 

Infact I spoke with one of our forum members, to watch out his mail box and let me know once invite is released so that I can check mine, as on that particular day, I was running from one meeting to other.

Got my invite within 5 days of submission, I felt really happy for it.

Why so, this is called *relative happiness*, where-in you see people waiting for several months for invite here I am getting it in less than a week. There are few I saw who got invite on the same itself.

*Got my invite on Jan 7th IST evening time. *

Post-which applied for my kid's passport and wife's re-issue updating the current address and endorsing my name in her passport. Already her name was endorsed in my passport.

Spent a week or so on it.

Then came the unexpected delay.

*Travel Card Fundaaa....*

Went from one bank to another HDFC; Axis; Bookmyforex; western Union; no luck.

All them asked for VISA copy and Air Tickets details, where will go for it.

In the meantime, one of my friend's friend was in Aus and he accepted to pay the fee for me. Upon checking further his credit limit was lower than my requirement. So, that option was ruled out.
Then one of my spouse’s friend who already got his PR agreed to get a travel card for us. However, when the forex agent stated that per a person can load only $10K AUD, he backed off as he was travelling very shortly.

By this time, we had lost almost one month post invite.

Later one of my friend whom I came to know during my *1st IELTS exams *offered to help. He had earlier went to ICICI bank to get the DD/Cheque made in Canadian Dollars for his migration plans to Canada. During that time he got to know the forex lead at that branch. So, he stated come on lets go and check with him once before moving to the credit card option, which will have slightly higher surge charge.

*Thanks to him for agreeing to come with me to the bank on weekend early morning.*

Olaaa, they agree to provide the travel card without much enquire. While filling the form there was column seeking your ICICI account number. I said I don’t have an account. They stated we need an account. I readily accepted to open the account.

Money was transfer to the newly opened account.

*Points to note: For Indian saving account holders while transferring the funds.*

1)	IMPS has a limit of 30K INR per day
2)	NEFT account payee, needs 24 hours to get activated post which till 15L INR can be transferred in a single day.
3)	RTGS as per the banking folks is the most safest; again it also takes account payee addition 24 hours to get activated and efficient mode of money transfer, limit upto 50L INR (Not very sure on this part)

As I had opened the account and applied for Forex travel card during a weekend. It was little bit delayed and got the card only on next Friday Feb 20th upon returning from the bank paid the VISA fee immediately. 

Post that notice the bank guys have given be a older stock card which was bound to expire in few months. Called them and clarified, what will happen to the remaining amount which is still in account. They stated you will get a new card and amount will be automatically transferred.

Networking really saved some good INR K’s for me but ended up losing quite a bit of time after the invite.

Just a information on the surge charges involved.

If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
•	Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
•	American Express and JCB - 1.99%
•	Diners Club International - 2.91%

* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online.

Pricing Estimator

ICICI Single currency forex travel card and paid the fee. I as per latest trend even muti-currency forex cards also works I suppose.

In-case, if anyone is facing issues in getting a travel card. Here are some of the tips:

1) Don't hesitate to open an account with ICICI/HDFC/Axis bank.

2) Then get internet banking enabled.

3) Add new account to your payee list preferably NEFT/RGTS, it takes 24 hours cooling period to get activated.

4) For NEFT the upper limit is 15L per day

5) Do a trail transfer using IMPS to the new account and then transfer the remaining fee amount to the new account. Or you could drop in a cheque while opening the account the bank guys will help you. It is not necessary to inform them that you are going to use the card for online VISA payment. Say them that you will travel in few weeks from now. 

6) Fill-in all application for forex card and ask them to book a deal. Select personal or leisure travel purpose. Just passport is enough xerox of it and originals, along with address proof if possible. Bargain for some reduction in exchange rate.

7) Once the money is loaded to forex card, you will get message regarding the same.

8) Post which check the forex welcome kit and enable ECOM option

9) I am not sure of HDFC/Axis, but most likely it might be the same like ICICI. Use the link provided in Online/e-Commerce Transaction section and login.

10) After logging in, click on E-COM section link from right hand side.

11) Then click on Activate for 24 hours online transaction (radio button) Then from drop down menu select activate and enter entire amount loaded in the card in limit section (text bar)

12) After doing this your card will be enabled for online transaction.

*<<Note next section I will explain how to fill-in the VISA application 17 page, then post which these three points will sound more relevant.>>*

_13) Login to your IMMI account, check all your application details and click submit. Your application will be locked. (No further changes can be made)

14) Enter the card details. Name will not be there in the card, (don't panic) enter your name if you had applied for the forex card, if not the name of the person who had applied for the card. Follow basic steps like any other online payment.

15) You are through._

Having said the above, today if someone is asking how to pay the VISA fee, I would say spend a week on travel card, if not go for Credit Card as the lost time and banker's push backs is not worth the money saved by using Travel Card. *Especially for Single applicants because there will not be much difference.*

I hope this helps, a bit.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*HI*



nicemathan said:


> EOI Invite Came  its gonna be cake wake :eyebrows:
> 
> Again twist in the tale.
> 
> ...



As usual great job Mate....Very useful for everyone....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*189 VISA Application*

*The mantra is quite simple, be truthful while filling the VISA application. *​

Click on the *APPLY VISA* tab in your EOI profile. Most applicants will be nervous to click this button. Go for it mate. *You have earned it to reach this stage in your process.* 

It will take to you immi.gov.au URL where you need to create an immi account. Once immi account is created, in the first page your VISA application will be mapped i.e 189 subclass VISA. Click on the TRF alpha numeric number and start filling in the 17 page application.

Sometime, you might not see your application, give it sometime as this site tend to act weirdly. *No panic.* Try to login and check after few hours.

I am not going to tell page-wise. Nonetheless, there are few things to note.

In-case you have alternative/changes in naming conventions of your name, do mention it. I stated that, in few of my documents I was referred with a short form of my father’s name as initials. Better to mention. Also for ladies, if there is a name change after marriage do mention it here.

Get an affidavit for this, I will share the sample which I had used, in this thread. Thanks one other Forum member who gave it to me.

You need to select *YES* for the relevant number of overseas experience, if you have relevant / accepted work experience years as per ACS results. Here, *the context of the question is any country other than Australia is overseas. *

It’s very similar to EOI, one major difference is, it will ask for few detailed questions on overseas travel like place of stay; duration; country for all the applicants. Try to give as much information as possible.

I suppose, you also need to mention a brief on your duties in each companies. *300 word limit,* try to enter only the important points. 

In-case you want to include your parents details, i.e currently they are not migrating but later part they might migrating. Then in that case, you need to provide their PCC and medicals too, *bear in mind.*

I am not sure of how to include parents in the application and what evidence is needed. However, there are several members in this forum who have done it and just give a simple search in this forum, you will get tons of view on it.

Suppose, you are *using agent* for your case and you want to tracker your application. Try to get the *Transaction Reference Number (TRN)*: from your agent for your application. It’s a 10 digit alpha numeric. Click on import application after creating an Immi account and import your application, using the *import application option*. 

*Caution :* Don’t edit anything in your application, just view the application. To check whether your agent has uploaded all the evidence documents you have shared to him/her for upload.

Screenshot of the Immi account front page is added as attachment


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Buddy,   



prasad.mahadik said:


> As usual great job Mate....Very useful for everyone....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Interactive Guide Interactive Guide – ImmiAccount*

If you need an official reference material for application lodging here it is. 

With detailed screenshots and narrations. - *Interactive Guide Interactive Guide – ImmiAccount*

There might be few changes post site up-gradation, its more or less the same fundaa.

Enjoy going through the 46 page document, might be handy for few.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*SD on alternate names*

*Statutory Declaration Affidavit on alternate names*

The format which I had used. Added attachment of the same.

I, *<YOUR NAME>* born on DD/MM/YYYY, S/o or W/o or H/o *<NAME of the relative>* residing at *<ADDRESS as per passport>*, solemnly affirm and state on oath as follows:-

I hereby declare that I am residing at the above mentioned address.

I hereby declare that my name is *<Given Name> <Sur/Family Name>* as per my passport *(Passport number).*

However, my name has been spelt in my documents as follows:

*<What ever alternate names or initials used>*

The above names mentioned belong to only one person and that person is me.

I hereby declare that if anty litigation arises regarding the above said matter I will be held responsible. What is stated above is true ad correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.

Place: *<Your sign>*
Date: DEPONENT

Notary seal and signature mentioning *SWORN TO BEFORE ME* and official's seals.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

The process above couldn't have been any further detailed. Great going. Keep it up.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Ramesh, hopefully it helps newbie   

Trying make their life easier a bit. Thats it.



rameshkd said:


> The process above couldn't have been any further detailed. Great going. Keep it up.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Document Upload in Immi account*

*Organizing your documents:* 

I used the following, if it suits your case, go for it.

*Point to note : Each applicant can upload 60 files with each not exceeding 5MB.*

Suppose, you have uploaded the document in the wrong category, no worries, upload the same document again in the correct category. *(Upload under correct category this time  )*

*What if you have not studied in Australia but the mapped category says upload education evidence for Australian Qualification. ?*
Leave it out. No need to upload if you haven't studied in Australia.

Similarly, do upload evidence for things which are not applicable for you.

*One more example:
Regarding my wife, there are two confusing tabs, "Evidence of Custody", "Evidence of Relationship". For relationship, I can upload the marriage certificate but what do I upload in the custody, which is recommended.?*
*Upload Mar., Cert, under Evidence of Relationship; leave the other option.*

*Birth or Age, Evidence of* National ID Card	- Aadhaar Card

*Birth or Age, Evidence of* Document of Identity - PAN Card	

*Birth or Age, Evidence of *- Passport / School Mark sheets / Birth certificates

*Language Ability - English, Evidence of* Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	PTE-A Result Scorecard

*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)* - Degree and School related certificates	

*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Academic Transcripts* - Transcripts	

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment* ACS Assessment Result	

*Change of Name, Evidence of* Statutory Declaration	Affidavit on Name ( I submitted this because in few of my documents I had used my initials rather than father's full name as family name. Format for this affidavit given above.	

*Travel Document* Passport	- Current Passport

*Travel Document* Passport	- Previous Passport

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of* Work Reference	Statutory Declaration of Roles & Responsibilities 

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of* Work Reference - Offer & relieving letter & Appraisal & increament letters, note for current company no need of relieving letter.

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Other (specify)	*- Bank statement if the files are more than 5MB break them into parts probably name based on years do the upload.

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Other (specify)	*- Provident Fund Statement

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document* - Form-16s Part One / two / three

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document* - ITR Part One / two / three

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Payslip* - Payslips one per two quarters and last 6 months continuous

*Photograph* - Other (Use the upload option from the top right hand side)

*Character, Evidence of	Form 80 *Personal particulars for character assessment (download the latest form80 from skillselect documents section)	

*Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance* - National INDIAN PCC

*More to come......... please wait.......*


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

This is so helpful. Great work nicemathan


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy. 

Still some more work pending trying fill-in those often asked minor queries and ofcourse PCC & Medicals 



TanuPatel said:


> This is so helpful. Great work nicemathan


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good thread buddy. Thanks a lot for taking your time to share the information. Qudos!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

What a detailed and nice writeup. It will really be helpful for people like me who are new to this forum.


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi bro,
Thanks for the write-up of your experience in detail. You are the one who told me about PTE. Though I haven't cleared my PTE yet, I believe because of you ,I could save a lot of time spending on IELTS. All the best for future endeavour, bro. Thanks a million.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Kudos !!!! Great work to list even the small things.... It would definitely help us 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy as always need all my buddies support 



BretSavage said:


> Gud wrk Mathan....keep thm rollin....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate. Sure I am trying to add few more details soon.



wildweasel said:


> Very good thread buddy. Thanks a lot for taking your time to share the information. Qudos!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, I want a newbie to access all; if not most of the information easily and quickly, to get a picture of what lies ahead.



sukesh123 said:


> What a detailed and nice writeup. It will really be helpful for people like me who are new to this forum.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ah sure mate. Most welcome 

You will certainly clear PTE, just give it bit more practice and plan your strategy. 



mgmg said:


> Hi bro,
> Thanks for the write-up of your experience in detail. You are the one who told me about PTE. Though I haven't cleared my PTE yet, I believe because of you ,I could save a lot of time spending on IELTS. All the best for future endeavour, bro. Thanks a million.


----------



## sanjaynair (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice work Mathan  you have helped me a lot through my visa journey. Eager to see your take on the rest of it!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sree, my treat is pending will catch-up soon.  



SreeSam said:


> Kudos !!!! Great work to list even the small things.... It would definitely help us
> 
> Thank you !!!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sanjay.  Yea working on them. Will get it out soon.



sanjaynair said:


> Nice work Mathan  you have helped me a lot through my visa journey. Eager to see your take on the rest of it!


----------



## gdrao (Mar 6, 2015)

Great going Mathan. Very informative


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy for being so humble   



gdrao said:


> Great going Mathan. Very informative


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing detailing Manthan, thanks for all the efforts. keep up the great work....waiting for the next updates. 

Just one query (may be a stupid one..still gonna ask).. in the form wherever the word "Overseas" appears, it means the local India experience right .






nicemathan said:


> *Organizing your documents:*
> 
> I used the following, if it suits your case, go for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes your assumption is correct. 

Where it says *overseas *it means anything outside Australia. 



aashishnarainsingh said:


> Amazing detailing Manthan, thanks for all the efforts. keep up the great work....waiting for the next updates.
> 
> Just one query (may be a stupid one..still gonna ask).. in the form wherever the word "Overseas" appears, it means the local India experience right .


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*VISA Application documentation*

The logic behind getting a direct grant [i.e after completing all the document upload you get the grant mail from case officer (CO) of DIBP] is to avoid back and forth communication between you and CO.

However, there are few things to take into account.

If you had read my thread, I had prepared most of my documents during my ACS submission itself.

You need to submit evidence in most cases *only* for the period for which you are claiming points.

Having said that, there are some queries which are frequently posted by applicants like the following:

*Regarding Reference / Experience / R&R Letter:*

*I got my assessment letter last year (hypothetical situation) and after that I changed my company do I need to get a new experience or R&R certificate?*

If you are in the same company and continuing in the same role use the same R&R letter which you used for ACS; but provide evidence that you are still continuing in the same organization in the same role by uploading pay slips; IT returns; Bank statement. No need for new R&R letter.

However, you happen to change the company but your new R&R is still the same as previous R&R projected to ACS and matching with the job code applied. Still no need to get a fresh R&R letter, include the relieving letter from previous company; offer letter from current company and provide pay slips; IT returns(in-case you have completed the IT cycle); Bank statement for the period post ACS assessment.

On the contrary, you have switched to a new role which is totally deviating from the job code you applied for ACS. Then provide evidence only till the month and year you continued in that role post ACS assessment. Still no need for fresh R&R letter. But, while filling the VISA application fill-in the current employment details and mark it as not relevant. Don’t worry CO will not ask for why there is no evidence? As you are not going to claim any points for those few months. *I suppose, you might be confused now. Read the line again slowly you will get it.*

*Pay Slips:*

*Do I need to submit all the payslips for the relevant work experience accept by ACS ?* (remember the ACS letter which says *after June 2009*)
Try to upload 1 per quarter or 1 per two quarters and continuous last 6 months.

*My old company was paying me in cheque or cash, what shall I do?*
Try to get a letter from the payroll team or HR team regarding the same in company letter head and upload the salary statement with breakups like HRA; basic etc. 

*No no my company is closed, how shall I go about it?*
Difficult situation, try to do a research in this forum and identify similar forum members to get it clarified.

*IT Returns:*

*I was below the tax slab, what to do?*

State the same in an affidavit and attach the salary statement and pay slip if possible.
I was very careless in keeping my IT returns or acknowledgements, how do I get it?
Create an ID in income ta department site and using your PAN card number try to retrieve previous tax filling details online. Home This is what I heard from few of my colleague, I have not do it. Give it a try, it is possible it seems.

OR 

walk-in to your city’s income head office or tax filling office and get it clarified. *Where there is a will there is a way.* Why to take such pains, the more clear and précis documentation, your case will be become more stronger and clearer for CO to assess.

*Provident Fund Statement:*

*How can I get it?*

If you are working for a top MNC, your payroll department will certainly have this information. Check if you could get from internal sites in your company’s payroll site. IF not walk-in to them and get it.

*My company doesn’t have this level of documentation?*

Try and have a word with the administrative department, whether it is possible to check how much PF you have got and try to take a print out of it. If not leave it. I did submitted it as I had it in my company.

*Bank Statement:*

*How do I get it from the bank?*

Call up the customer and tell them I want the bank statement from so and so date to till now. They will readily give it to you as you are a corporate customer. Also tell them to put a bank seal on each page and if possible a signature of a bank official. They will get it done.

*Should I have to notarize these bank statements?*

I would say no, I uploaded the bank state color scan copies which reflected my salary credit. 

OR

you can take a photocopy and notarize the pages.

*Note: You need to upload only for the years which ACS has deemed as relevant.*

I made a pdf file per year and uploaded it with a naming convention *<Applicant_Name>_BankName_Year.pdf*

*What if, I had changed the bank and forgot my account number?*

Difficult again, try to call-up customer care try to get your bank details. 

OR

walk-in to the branch where you had the account and provide your mobile number which you had been using while having the account and speak to the customer manager. Anything is possible as long as you don’t give-up.

Bank statement is not absolute mandatory document but it is always good to have enough proofs. As you can see CO’s might be handling several Indian applicants. So, that might be used to few set of documents which most applicants submit and there are chances they might expect the same from you too in a worst case scenario.

*National ID card, what shall I upload?*

Upload Aadhaar card (from an Indian applicant prospective) and PAN card. More than enough, *no need* for driving license or medical insurance card or ration card. 

*Why only Aadhaar & PAN card?*

Aadhaar card can be verified in online and likewise PAN card number will be there all over your pay slips; form 16s; IT returns, which makes your case more authentic.

Apart from that I suppose, rest all documentation will be the same as used for ACS in-terms of education; offer and relieving letters, no need for fresh notary. As long as you want to give the notary guy some more business

*ACS & English Exam evidence:*

Upload the pdf file you received from ACS, no need for notary sign, similarly the color scan of IELTS score card or the pdf file from PTE-A score card.

Thumb rule is straight forward for all documents to be uploaded in immi account.
*Either upload color scan copies or original pdf files else take a Xerox/photocopy and get them notarized and upload.*

*Photograph:*

I uploaded it, its up to you to do it or not.

Go to any of the standard photo studio in your location and tell them you want a passport size photograph for Australian VISA purpose, they will get it done. I guess some 70% face should be there.

But these photo studio guys charge hefty price for it. :confused2:

Take a scan of the photo and label it. Ok how do I label it? While taking the scan take a small print out of your name and keep it below the photo and scan it. 

*So here is the list of documents which I had uploaded:*


All company offer letters
All company relieveing letter, no need for current company as you will not have it, correct right !!!
Experience / Reference / R&R letter either in company letter head or Statuary declaration
Degree Certificate; College transfer certificate; Provisional Certificate; Course completion certificate; Conduct certificate
Passport (Previous & Current); if there are any VISA labels; check-in and check-out stampings do include that too.
Consolidated mark sheet aka transcripts
School certificates like 10th & 12th mark sheets & Transfer certificate
Form 16s (Its an income tax document given in India)
IT Returns
Bank Statement
Pay slips
Provident Fund statement
Photographs
ACS assessment letter
PTE-A / IELTS / anyother accepted English exam score card
Affidavit on Name change if any
 Form 80 (I didnt upload Form 1221; incase if you account is mapped with it; fill and upload only for adults; I will try write about Form80 soon)
Birth certificate, if you have. (I guess if you DOB is before 1989, Indians can use their school marksheets as DOB evidence, not 100% sure, *but I didnt submit it*)

I hope these information helps. Please look forward to few more stuffs Medicals; PCC; and supplementary forms in the coming days.   

Need a break now, typed too much, I suppose.* Sorry for such a long write-up * 

I might have missed a few things, use this as a reference but dont regiment-ally follow as each applicants has their own case by case scenarios


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice writeup.

Let me add a few points:

Tax related: Google search how to download 26AS against your PAN number. Applicants have had success with 26AS. It replaces your Form 16, ITR, etc. With 26AS you will not need anything else related to tax documentation. Helps if you were lazy (like me) to file returns.

Bank statement from closed account: Walk-in to the bank branch (any branch) and find a friendly face there. Tell them your PAN number and they should be able to pull out your statements from the account- even if it is closed. I could get mine all the way back from 2002 till 2005. The account was closed in 2005.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Gud wrk Mathan.

Just let me add 1 more thing.

If you have Offer letter, Reference Letter & Company Stamped Payslips, nothing else is needed, neither tax documents nor bank statement (Worked in my case and plenty of others I know).

This is for those who are always worried about old tax documents and closed bank statements.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Gud wrk Mathan.
> 
> Just let me add 1 more thing.
> 
> ...


I think you mean 'Reference Letter on company letter head', right?

Even I've heard that if the R&R letter is on company letter head, then bank statements and tax documents are not required.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I think you mean 'Reference Letter on company letter head', right?
> 
> Even I've heard that if the R&R letter is on company letter head, then bank statements and tax documents are not required.


Yes exactly on company letter head.


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks mathan for all the info

i need help in the below if you have notary of stuatory declaration affidavits for company closed as an example so that i can ask someone to generate similar documents with my credentials and company i worked 

also do i need to notarize all these documents before submitting to ACS
Offer letter
2)	Relieving letter
3)	Pay slips one per two quarters, for earlier companies used 1 per company
4)	Experience certificate or R&R letter either Statuary declaration or Official company letter head.
5)	Passport copies
6)	Aadhaar card & PAN card
7)	Educational certificates – Degree certificate; Transcripts (nothing but consolidate mark sheet with course name written in the rear); Course completion certificate; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; School certificates like mark sheet & Transfer certificate.

please anybody can help as my company is closed long back but im applying as a ICT business analyst ( designation in offer letter & relieving letter is sr.software engineer not as a Business analyst )

please guide me and also payslips states same designation


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks KeeDa for adding up this information.  

Yeah PAN card number would do the trick, though I didnt get a chance to use it  



KeeDa said:


> Nice writeup.
> 
> Let me add a few points:
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure buddy, if thats the case, it will save lot of effort hours for many aspiring applicants.

Thanks a lot for sharing this info 



BretSavage said:


> Gud wrk Mathan.
> 
> Just let me add 1 more thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

pls Do see the answers below, however for your last query :

"""please anybody can help as my company is closed long back but im applying as a ICT business analyst ( designation in offer letter & relieving letter is sr.software engineer not as a Business analyst ) please guide me and also payslips states same designation"""

You mean to say your designation was Senior Software Engineer but you did the roles and responsibility of ICT Business Analyst ?

OR

Your R&R in that company was into Sr. SW Engg ?



pori37 said:


> Thanks mathan for all the info
> 
> i need help in the below if you have notary of stuatory declaration affidavits for company closed as an example so that i can ask someone to generate similar documents with my credentials and company i worked - *YES*
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks folks, do feel free to step-in to append additional information or alternate options and suggestions.....


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> pls Do see the answers below, however for your last query :
> 
> """please anybody can help as my company is closed long back but im applying as a ICT business analyst ( designation in offer letter & relieving letter is sr.software engineer not as a Business analyst ) please guide me and also payslips states same designation"""
> 
> ...


pls Do see the answers below, however for your last query :

"""please anybody can help as my company is closed long back but im applying as a ICT business analyst ( designation in offer letter & relieving letter is sr.software engineer not as a Business analyst ) please guide me and also payslips states same designation"""

You mean to say your designation was Senior Software Engineer but you did the roles and responsibility of ICT Business Analyst ?

OR

Your R&R in that company was into Sr. SW Engg ? yes but i did role as a business analyst 

how is the sucess rate for ICT business analyst as i working as a PURE functional BA from 2007 but my designation is still software engineer will ACS consider it as relevant experience as im from electronics engineering background and i understand ACS deducts 4 years based on ICT match 

let me know how to handle these or do i need to change ANZsco code to Software engineer than ICT business anlayst to match with my experience and servoice certificate from previous companies 

can anyone help


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I would suggest to apply for the job code which is relevant (based on R&R not by designation) to more number of years in your career. 



pori37 said:


> pls Do see the answers below, however for your last query :
> 
> """please anybody can help as my company is closed long back but im applying as a ICT business analyst ( designation in offer letter & relieving letter is sr.software engineer not as a Business analyst ) please guide me and also payslips states same designation"""
> 
> ...


----------



## greygoose (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi nicemathan,

This is a wonderful thread with lots of useful tips and detailed information. Thanks for that. I had two queries that I was hoping you might be able to answer: 

1. If I'm not going to claim any points for work experience (since it is foreign and less than three years), do I still need to upload all the additional work experience proofs e.g. Bank statements and tax returns etc. or is the reference letter from my company good enough? 

2. Also, do I need to mark the experience as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?

Thanks once again.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

1. If I'm not going to claim any points for work experience (since it is foreign and less than three years), do I still need to upload all the additional work experience proofs e.g. Bank statements and tax returns etc. or is the reference letter from my company good enough? 
*For Skill assessment yes you need to upload, evidence for work experience. (Offer; Relieving [in-case you left that Org] letter & R&R letter). If they are marked as not relevant by ACS; then no need to upload further evidence of them after lodging the VISA. Just mention about the job in VISA application.*

2. Also, do I need to mark the experience as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?
*Yes*




greygoose said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> This is a wonderful thread with lots of useful tips and detailed information. Thanks for that. I had two queries that I was hoping you might be able to answer:
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yup sure, its mainly for newbies.

Will post further write-up on PCC and Medicals this weekend or next week. 



suresh_11in said:


> Thanks Mathan...
> You have provided such a detailed and comprehensive information...huge regards for ur efforts for providing such details for newbies...i've yet to file my application..will seek ur help whenever needed...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Sorry for the delay*

Sorry folks.

I am currently preparing my CV in Oz format.

Please give me some more time to consolidate PCC & Medicals and if possible Form80.


----------



## chackoRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Mathen,
I got to know about this forum recently. Thanks for sharing your exp and views on aus migration part. 
I've finished ACS assesment(2613 -SE) a week back. Preparing for PTE-A. If time permits, could you please provide some info on my below queries?

1. Is there a thread which will help me to prepare for PTE-A like your's on migration application? I'm preparing for a language test for the first time and your valuable tips are highly appreciated.

2. Occupation Ceiling - I could see only 300 slots left under 2613. Do you think it'll be there in next financial year SOL as well?

Thanks,
Chacko - 9880471241


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yup sure.

Follow these threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...preparation-getting-bored-65.html#post6972658 --- Page#65 in this.

First useful thread on PTE Academic; this is currently closed but you can have a look at it -- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html

I hope this helps. 



chackoRocks said:


> Hi Mathen,
> I got to know about this forum recently. Thanks for sharing your exp and views on aus migration part.
> I've finished ACS assesment(2613 -SE) a week back. Preparing for PTE-A. If time permits, could you please provide some info on my below queries?
> 
> ...


----------



## chackoRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Mathan, Any comment of Occupation Ceiling?

Chacko.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

ignore it for now. 

I would say dont worry, even in-case these 300 slots are over for this year, come June/July again it will be refreshed. 

Try to clear PTE-A quickly and submit EOI. You should be fine.



chackoRocks said:


> Thanks Mathan, Any comment of Occupation Ceiling?
> 
> Chacko.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*PCC & Medical Overview*

Here, I am back after quite a bit of time.

Sorry folks for it.

Let me give an overview on PCC and Medicals.

PCC stands for *Police Clearance Certificate*.

Medicals – As the name suggests it’s a medical checkup, I hope no further explanation needed as this point.  :eyebrows:

Both PCC and Medicals, from my point of view, is better to take *after* (lodging/paying the fee) submitting your VISA application.

*Why So, ??? !!!!*

If I complete all document work sooner, I will get the VISA quickly, right? Some might think.

Please find the fine print, buddies.

There are two terms:

*IED aka FED*

What is this!!! You might ask…

*IED* – Initial Entry Date
*FED* – First Entry Date

Okay, so what are these to do with me? you might think.

When you get the GRANT for you (you & Family), it is valid for 5 years, i.e you can move *IN* and *OUT* of Oz. But after the *5th year* you can stay there indefinitely, however if you are coming out of Oz, you cannot go back to Oz without a *Return Resident VISA*. (RRV costs some 19K with few conditions)

One more condition plays a role in your GRANT, that is, you need to make an *initial entry / First entry* within *one year of your PCC or Medicals; whichever is earliest. *

*Sample: (Hypothetical scenario)*

*Scenario: I*

A person does his Medicals and PCC, immediately after getting invite to apply for VISA.
Say, *Jan 1st 2015* invite came (Usually valid for two months), before lodging VISA, he does PCC and Medicals on *Jan 2nd *
After 4/5 weeks, say *Jan 31st*, he lodges VISA application by filling that 17 page application and paying the fee.
Later he uploads all relevant documents along with PCC and Medicals on *Jan 31st itself*. 
Case Officer (CO), usually is assigned in around 45-55 days. Let’s take 50 days. i.e *March 3rd week*. 
In-case there was a back and forth communication between CO and you regarding documentation, this 50 day count will further increase.
As of now let’s say on 51st day Grant is released. Based on the going trend, most of the time, the *FED/IED* will be something like, *Jan 2nd 2016. *

*Scenario: II*

A person does NOT completes Medicals and PCC immediately after getting the invite on *Jan 1st 2015*. (Usually valid for two months)
He lodges the VISA application on *Jan 31st* (remember that 17 page application), pays the fee, post which organizes Medicals and PCC on *Feb 28th 2015.*
As said earlier, Case Officer (CO), usually is assigned in around 45-55 days from the date of lodging the VISA application. Let’s take 50 days again. i.e *~March 22th 2015*. In this case, if the CO finds all the documents provided are clear and as per the requirement, upon releasing the GRANT, the *IED/FED*, in most cases will be *Feb 28th 2016.*

I hope, you are understanding, what I am trying to say. Or have I confused you :fingerscrossed:

*Period between GRANT and IED/FED will be less, if you go in for Medicals and PCC in a hurry, So plan according to your requirement.*

Further updates on Medicals and PCC to be continued.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Rightly said. Going by visa tracker, one would not get a grant at least before 45 days. So, it's a good approach to go for PCC & Meds around day 30 post visa application. This would give a good 11 months before the IED.


nicemathan said:


> Here, I am back after quite a bit of time.
> 
> Sorry folks for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Scenario II* should be the way ahead for ALL VISA applicants, who want to maximize the IED.





nicemathan said:


> Here, I am back after quite a bit of time.
> 
> Sorry folks for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Medicals - Be calm No worries*

Let me start with Medicals and then we will move to PCC.

*Medicals !!! What is this for?*

It is requested by DIBP to validate the health condition of the applicants, which will basically avoid additional burden to their medical system.

If I am not wrong, in the past, there was a case with a German Doctor family, where-in the family VISA was rejected/withheld, because their last child has some chronic illness, post media and public outcry / uproar, the family was granted VISA.

*In-essence, they want healthy people who can contribute to their work force and economy without costing expenses to their medical system.*

NOTE : All applicants included in the application need to undergo medicals checks including children.

If you had read my previous post, you will know When to do the Medicals.

Ok, now comes the question of *Where ?* :confused2:

Go through this list of doctor panel *(Approved Medical Practitioner)* in each of your country -- Immigration Panel Physicians

In my City there are two options : Either *Elbit or Fortis.* 4.2K INR for Adults and 1.5K INR for Children. 

Bit high, I would say very high, just because it is for migration they are charging almost 100% extra than normal rates. :boxing:

Once you have paid the VISA fee, you will get options to upload the documents, refer page:1/2 in this thread. There below each applicants name there will be option to generate *HAP ID *(Not very sure of the expansion of HAP). Generate the HAP ID by providing some basic information.

Post which, call hospital folks and book an appointment.

I would suggest to go in for Medicals on a week day early morning. It usually takes something like 1-2 hours max, depending upon the crowd on the given day.

You need to carry the original passport and its photocopies, HAP ID copy, if needed the invite letter.

What do they do at the hospital?
1)	Chest X-Ray 
2)	Urine sample collection
3)	HIV Test blood collection
4)	Eye Check
5)	Physical Examination by a doctor 

For kids, its just height; weight; and physical examination. Note: Child shouldn’t be sleeping while the physical examination is conducted. If possible do take the vaccination chart for your kid.

As per the E-medical reference letter these are the tests mentioned in it:
Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Required

Luckily, they didn’t say, chest these many ‘mm’; height must be this many meter; and weight these many kilos. Like military or police selection. 

I suppose earlier during *Robert Menzies* period, there was an unwritten preference for fair skinned northern Europeans.

Quick look in You Tube - *"Immigration Nation"* – Episodes aired in SBS in 2010 transformation from the white Australia policy to a multicultural nation; will give you a fair idea of transformation of Department of Immigration since *World War II to 2000’s.*

Back to the present folks, Cheer-up. You have reached this stage, just few more steps.

*NOTE :* Some people tend to go for medical checks of their own before even submitting the VISA application, just to make sure they are healthy before committing a large amount as VISA fee.  

Usually it takes 4-8 working days to get medical result uploaded. 

You can track your Medical results status using this e-medical link -- https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient - click on print option to see the status it changes from Required to Completed.

People say it takes few days or a bit longer, the strategy I used was went in early in the morning, I suppose India Vs Bangladesh Quarter Finals was going on, book on that, crowd was less, came back in around 1 hour.

Then went for vacation for few days, didn’t bother to check what happened with the my medical results, checked after a week or so, everything was uploaded. This will help you keep yourself calm, than just refreshing the screen continuously. 

Just in-case, if you see your results are not yet uploaded even after 10 business days, call-up the hospital folks and check, or visit them to give a gentle nudge Whats going on MATE! All fine ?

Post uploading of all medical results, under each applicants name, there will be something like this :

Update in my Immi account for health status:

*""Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.""*

*Going in for Medicals while pregnant ? Its at your own risk and after consultation with your doctor. Any given day I will give importance to my Kid THAN Any Super STAR country's VISA*

Next update on PCC.


----------



## joe07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Guys need some advice i am newbie here and planning for Australia - Financial Investment Adviser (222311). Is there any specific forum for this group if yes please do share.

Experience - 9 years - (222311)

i want to apply directly without agent .. can anyone help me how to do so...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If the question is - Need assistance to proceed for applying and getting a grant with Agent? *Yes it is very much possible. This forum is for that purpose.*

In specific to your job code, I would suggest, hit the *search button* in this forum you will get relevant details.



joe07 said:


> Hello Guys need some advice i am newbie here and planning for Australia - Financial Investment Adviser (222311). Is there any specific forum for this group if yes please do share.
> 
> Experience - 9 years - (222311)
> 
> i want to apply directly without agent .. can anyone help me how to do so...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please join below link for those who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great work mathan  !! thanks for all the help you have provided to every one in this forum including me 

btw, in my city, they charged me Rs 3660 per applicant for the Medicals. Looks like it is little higher in your area.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah what to do, when we reside in Asia's 1st / 2nd fastest growing City, we have face such things too   



JK684 said:


> Great work mathan  !! thanks for all the help you have provided to every one in this forum including me
> 
> btw, in my city, they charged me Rs 3660 per applicant for the Medicals. Looks like it is little higher in your area.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Sure buddy, if thats the case, it will save lot of effort hours for many aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing this info


HI Mathan and Bretsavage , 

With respect to Visa docs , I had provided Statutory Declaration for R& R for current company (as submitted for ACS) , , along with Tax statement and Salary Slips. 
I hope that would suffice. 

And one more suggestion needed ,I read in some posts w.r.t. Visa document naming convention , that it should contain spaces .. In case, I have uploaded with file name(having spaces) , should I go ahead and upload again OR the actual uploaded file name (with spaces) would be accepted. Did you guys notice anything in your cases.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

If my wife and Children are not migrating with me in this application but I will sponsor them once I get my application done, then in this case Should, I need to fill in their details (Names, Passport, education) in EOI or not?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> HI Mathan and Bretsavage ,
> 
> With respect to Visa docs , I had provided Statutory Declaration for R& R for current company (as submitted for ACS) , , along with Tax statement and Salary Slips.
> I hope that would suffice.
> ...


Hi Dee,

Its given on Immi website how the naming of files should be done, but if you haven't done that no issues leave it the way it is.

I have named files as per details given by immi, name of the document followed by name of applicant.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

ILY said:


> If my wife and Children are not migrating with me in this application but I will sponsor them once I get my application done, then in this case Should, I need to fill in their details (Names, Passport, education) in EOI or not?


Why not include them now, as it will atleast an year for you to get their visa done and other formalities.

If you have decide not to include then mark them as non migrating dependents.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> Why not include them now, as it will atleast an year for you to get their visa done and other formalities.
> 
> If you have decide not to include then mark them as non migrating dependents.


The reason is cost and English requirements for the spous. I can't bear that cost now. But i think I can sponsor them later on. 

Do you mean I still have include their details in EOI as non migrating dependents? But I will let them migrate in future?

Thanks


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Thank you*

Hi Nicemathan,

Thank you for posting in such detail about the process. It takes patience to be able to write everything in detail. It is very helpful for a lot of people. 

I have a couple of questions:

1} In the documents uploaded naming convention: I have named documents as what they are - example: Bank statements - I have named as BANK_STATEMENTS.PDF - but I have not given my name in the file name. Is this ok ? Or should I upload again ? I am the only applicant.

2} How do we know when CO is allocated ?

3} I uploaded Form 80 a couple of weeks ago. But when check few days ago, my application status changed from 'processing' to 'assessment in progress'. Below the list of documents I had uploaded a new link appeared - which when I clicked requested me to complete and submit Form 80.

Do I have to upload this again ? Because I have already uploaded this.

Thank you again for the great post

Thank you


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Visa Granted!!*

Dear friends,

It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!

A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.

Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.

I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Analyst, no offences but already hundreds of analyst programmers are struggling to find jobs here over the months. I am referring to PR visa holders like you and me.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

*PCC and Qualification Documents*

First of all, heartfelt thanks to NiceMathan for sharing his experience in detail and many useful tips!

I have two queries, if anybody may please help:

1) PCC:

While currently I am in India, I have lived in UK for 2 years (2007-2009). I suppose, along with my current India PCC, I will need to produce PCC for my UK stay. However unlike the current Indian PCC, the date on which I obtain UK PCC should not impact the IED/FED? Is my assumption right? After all the UK PCC would be for past period.

2) QUALIFICATION DOCUMENTS:

I am an MCA graduate (master’s degree). As evidence I have my MCA degree certificate as well as MCA full mark-sheet. However as per ACS Application Checklist, I need to attach underpinning qualifications, i.e. my bachelor’s degree.
Now the problem is I have the Bachelor's degree mark-sheet but I do not have Bachelor Degree Certificate. Would it be an issue if I did not attach the Bachelor degree certificate?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

What should be my answer for the above question, as I am not including my wife and children in this particular application, but in the future I will sponsor, once I get my own visa.

*How many family members?*

Does it include wife + children or only children, because in the following question we are mentioning about the partner (wife)

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

Thanks


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Senior members,

Need your advise.

I have completed B com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 11.6 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.

Recently I completed MSc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.

My queries are:

1. I have BCom degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider Bcom degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.
If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 11.6 years total experience, I will end up with 5.5 years experience to claim for experience points.

In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 5.5 years experience?

2. If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?



Currently I am 32 years 3 months, I want to apply soon so that I don’t lose my age points, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.


Please advise me best approach to move ahead with Australia PR.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

imrixkhan said:


> Hi Senior members,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> ...


Option 1 is lengthy. Option 2 is straight forward. It's a matter if 5 point s, if you are confident of scoring 20 in PTE, go for option 2 else 1.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy.

Naming convention is fine, only thing, dont leave spaces in file name.

Now I guess there are few changes made in immi account, so i am not very sure.

If you have already uploaded Form80, leave it, dont upload again.



XWQ said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> Thank you for posting in such detail about the process. It takes patience to be able to write everything in detail. It is very helpful for a lot of people.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

1) You assumption on UK PCC date is correct. I doubt it will have an effect on your IED/FED

2) Bachelor degree certificate is needed. May I know who come you dont have it. Its also possible to get a copy from university, you need to go and submit a request form and state the reasons.



Aspirant_189 said:


> First of all, heartfelt thanks to NiceMathan for sharing his experience in detail and many useful tips!
> 
> I have two queries, if anybody may please help:
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations buddy. 



Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Answered below



ILY said:


> In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Go for the highlighted option. This will be my point of view. But you weigh all other options and take a decision.



imrixkhan said:


> Hi Senior members,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> ...


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*CO requested updated documents - have question on this*

Hi mathan,

The CO contacted me to provide updated documents. I have a couple of questions - could you please answer this:

1} I sent the documents by replying to their email and also in application. Now there is a button which says:

"REQUEST COMPLETE" - and the help text says - "If you have attached all requested documents through this immiaccount, click request complete button below to identify this application as being ready for assessment"

Should I click this button ?

2} How to contact the CO by phone ?

Thank you


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

I am not sure what is this submit option,

Once you have uploaded your document, it will appear under the applicant name.

Probably Immi account site went through some changes, recently.

Also I am not sure of the contact information of CO, you got any details in the mail signature of the CO.



XWQ said:


> Hi mathan,
> 
> The CO contacted me to provide updated documents. I have a couple of questions - could you please answer this:
> 
> ...


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Nicemathan,

I have some questions and hope you can help me out. I got my approval for NSW SS.

1. I will be lodging my file tomorrow, 6th of May - is it necessary that I stay employed through the remainder of the application process? I ask because I am quitting my current job to look out for another by the end of June.

2. Once my file moves forward and I am asked to do my medicals, is it necessary for me to do it in the country from where I am applying (India) or can I do it from another country (Qatar). I expect to be in Qatar by the end of July to look out for job opportunities.

3. Is it possible for me to do my medicals and PCC in advance and keep it ready for when DIBP asks for them. So in this way i get both done while I am here in India itself.

Naveen


nicemathan said:


> The logic behind getting a direct grant [i.e after
> completing all the document upload you get the grant mail from case officer (CO) of DIBP] is to avoid back and forth communication between you and CO.
> 
> However, there are few things to take into account.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have replied to your query in another thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html#post7075778




naveenoronha said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> I have some questions and hope you can help me out. I got my approval for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Jeeten  



Jeeten#80 said:


> Have replied to your query in another thread...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html#post7075778


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Naveen,

Do have a look at page#6 in this thread on PCC and Medicals effect on IED / FED.



naveenoronha said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> I have some questions and hope you can help me out. I got my approval for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Nicemathan, you are quite an encyclopedia on immigration! Thanks a ton for your detailed information.

Going by what you have listed on page 6 i understand the IED and FED effect now. I will be lodging my application tomorrow. I intend to get my pcc done after a month. However when it comes to medicals, dont i need the HAP ID before i go ahead to get the medicals done? This would mean that i have to wait for the CO to be assigned to generate the medicals and do it through eMedicalClient as mentioned here Arranging a Health Examination

Naveen


nicemathan said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> Do have a look at page#6 in this thread on PCC and Medicals effect on IED / FED.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Naveen,

You dont need to wait for CO to generate HAP ID or arranging your medicals.

You can do it by clicking on health / organize health examination. 



naveenoronha said:


> Hi Nicemathan, you are quite an encyclopedia on immigration! Thanks a ton for your detailed information.
> 
> Going by what you have listed on page 6 i understand the IED and FED effect now. I will be lodging my application tomorrow. I intend to get my pcc done after a month. However when it comes to medicals, dont i need the HAP ID before i go ahead to get the medicals done? This would mean that i have to wait for the CO to be assigned to generate the medicals and do it through eMedicalClient as mentioned here Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> Naveen


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Intro about PCC*

*Intro about PCC*

Ok got some time to write about Police Clearance Certificate. (PCC)

*Why do I need this ?*

This is to prove that you are with a *NO *background of criminal records.

Basically, DIBP wants people with clean record to move into their country.

*I have been in different countries, should I have to get PCC or Federal Police Clearance (USA) or any other police clearance from the country I resided ?*

Yes, you need to provide PCC for all the countries, in which you have resided for more than 1 years i.e 365 days. Anything less than 1 year no need to provide PCC.

Confirming again, any country where you resided in the last 10 years more than 1 year, you need to get PCC. Anything less than that PCC is not needed. Even it was, say, 364 days. However, final decision on whether PCC is needed or not needed will be taken by CO.

I came across, one super example in the forum.

The question was: I moved from India to Australia on 2012, under temporary work permit (457); while applying for the VISA, I did PCC (Indian). After moving to Australia, I never returned to India, since 2012. Now, I am planning to apply for permanent resident VISA. Do I need to do a fresh Indian PCC.

The answer for this situation is as below, based on that applicant’s interaction with a Case Officer.

No need for a fresh Indian PCC; as you have never visited the country(India). So, you could use the same PCC used for 457 VISA (applied on 2012), again for the current PR VISA application. 

*Do I need to get PCC for all the applicants in my application?*
Yes, for all the applicants above 18 years.

*Is it possible to complete PCC, before submitting VISA application?*
Yes, it is possible to get PCC done, with just an EOI invite. But, refer to Page#6 on this thread before going for PCC.

*Do I need to get PCC for countries, where I traveled just a couple of days?*
No, not needed. But do mention details of all overseas travels, including leisure and business. Even if it is for only few or couple of days.

Finally, refer to *page#6* of this thread on how PCC and Medicals might affect your first or initial entry dates post GRANT. So, don’t rush in for PCC on immediately after getting the EOI invite.

*More to come on PCC, shortly.*

Hang in there please


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Indian PCC experience*

*Indian PCC experience.*

I planned my PCC and medicals in such a way that I get enough lead time for IED/FED.
So, waited for 4-6 weeks before going in for PCC & Medicals.

*Ok, how do I get an Indian PCC?*

LetZ discuss simple straight forward scenario.

The address in passport and residing address are the same. Then it will be quite straight forward.

Walk-in to PSK (between 0900 to 1100 hours IST), by creating an online application, you will get the PCC at the last counter in PSK office.

*What are the documents needed?*

1) Passport copy, first four pages and last four pages.
2) Address proofs; (Any of the two from the approved list of documents as per PSK site); along with their photocopies. Try to sign in all the pages.
3) Invite letter*(mandatory)*, if possible take your VISA application too.*(optional)*
4) Five hundred rupees, cash. Card not accepted.
5) Application acknowledgement copy. Yes, you need to select the country for which you need as AUSTRALIA while submitting the application via online.
6) Request letter explaining why you need PCC, in an A4 sheet. Format given below.

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*To,*
Director – Passport Seva Kendra
Bangalore

*From,*
<Your address>

*Subject : Request for Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) for Australian Permanent Residency Visa.*

Dear Sir/Madam,

I (Your Full name) am applying for Australian visa sub-class 189/190 skilled independent migrant. I would request you to issue police clearance certificate (PCC) for my visa application to be submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

My passport number is <Enter passport number>. Here with, I have also included the skill select invitation letter from the Australian immigration department to me, along with my passport copy, my spouse passport copy and other relevant documents.

Appreciate your assistance in issuing the PCC.

Thanking you.
Yours,

*Date : 
Location : 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


Move from one counter to another, its just a cake walk.

I did my PCC first, after a week or so my wife did her PCC.

*Note:* My wife got her passport re-issued after updating the address and adding my name. She got the passport without police verification.

We were in an impression that when she goes for PCC, they will seek police verification as it was not done during passport re-issue and there might be a delay from police department.

Guess what, she got her PCC at the last counter in PSK office on the same day in an hours’ time.* HURRAY!!!*


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

More about different PCC scenarios coming soon.


----------



## gdrao (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice write up mate. As usual,very informative and right to the point.



nicemathan said:


> *Intro about PCC*
> 
> Ok got some time to write about Police Clearance Certificate. (PCC)
> 
> ...


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear Nicemathan,

Ok will give it a thought. I am doing this through an agent in Sydney, i guess he will have to initiate this through the immiaccount.



nicemathan said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> You dont need to wait for CO to generate HAP ID or arranging your medicals.
> 
> You can do it by clicking on health / organize health examination.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If you are processing via Agent then he/she will have to generate the HAP ID for you.



naveenoronha said:


> Dear Nicemathan,
> 
> Ok will give it a thought. I am doing this through an agent in Sydney, i guess he will have to initiate this through the immiaccount.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am in the process of applying for PCC. My passport has got old address, however I have Aadhar card and Voter card with new address. I got married last year, my wife was living in Punjab earlier, now she has moved to Hyderabad. But she does not have any address proof in Hyderabad.

My queries are:

1.I want to know if I and my wife need to apply for PCC separately or I can include her name in my PCC?
2.If my wife have to apply separately, then can she apply in Hyderabad with my address proofs. As I mentioned earlier, my address in passport is of the old house and spouse details are not yet updated. But we have a marriage certificate.
3.If PCC in hyderabad is not possible for her, then can she apply for PCC in Punjab? Will that be valid?
4.In few cases I have heard PCC being sent by post and for few on the same day. How can we get it on the same day?

Request you all to help me with above points.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If you have couple of approved address proves for your current address, I would suggest to go in for a passport re-issue in the current address and include your spouse name in your passport.

Then try to use marriage certificate and your address proofs along with your passport with wife's name endorsed in it, will help to get her passport in current address.

Go in for tatkal.

You cannot get combo PCC; each person has to get PCC individually.

Usually people residing in the address in the passport, get it(PCC) on the same day.

If the address in passport and residing location is different then it takes time.



Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for PCC. My passport has got old address, however I have Aadhar card and Voter card with new address. I got married last year, my wife was living in Punjab earlier, now she has moved to Hyderabad. But she does not have any address proof in Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Regarding your query on the first para, sorry, I dont know how to proceed.

Regarding your queries in 2nd para

Do mention your old passport number in Form80 and deportation details in it. I doubt it will have an impact on your current application. :fingerscrossed: So, try to be as honest as possible.



ILY said:


> I need help mate:
> 
> I have been deported from UK in 2002 when I was there on study visa for 2 years. I was deported just after 5 months of my entery and the reason was over work (more than 20 hours work per week) than the allowed on a student visa for 1 month. They did not place any cancelled stamp on my visa, but wrote some statement on the visa. I don't know exactly what was that statement. Later on I lost that passport also. Now I have no record of that case and also I don't know the legal status of that deportation and the ban period on it. It was not a criminal offence but a civil offence. How can I check my legal right to go back to UK and the ban on it?
> 
> Further, In the form 80 I have to mention all these details. Do you think this can affect my application to Australia immigration. Since then I travelled to UAE and KSA many times and worked their for many years. I have no criminal record. Please give your advice what should I do.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> If you have couple of approved address proves for your current address, I would suggest to go in for a passport re-issue in the current address and include your spouse name in your passport.
> 
> Then try to use marriage certificate and your address proofs along with your passport with wife's name endorsed in it, will help to get her passport in current address.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for your input.

But I have already given this passport number in my skillset and today I am going to make the payment. Again reapplying for passport will change the passport number. Will that create any problem?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I guess there is a form for it, to state change in circumstances if I am not its Form1221, but do check on their site once.

Also your earlier passport number will be printed in the new passport.



Manjyot said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> But I have already given this passport number in my skillset and today I am going to make the payment. Again reapplying for passport will change the passport number. Will that create any problem?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There shouldn't be any problem.

As your NEW passport will have your OLD passport number.

Plus in FORM 80, you would have to mention your OLD passport details as well.




Manjyot said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> But I have already given this passport number in my skillset and today I am going to make the payment. Again reapplying for passport will change the passport number. Will that create any problem?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*IMPORTANT POINT on doc upload*

*Hi Folks,

While uploading documents in your IMMI account after paying the VISA fee.

Try to avoid spaces in the file names.

Better to use underscore _

APPLICANT_NAME_DOC_DESCRIPTION.pdf ---- something like this.

I heard if there is space, the document will be not readable (NOT VERY SURE). No panic in-case you have uploaded with spaces in file name, lets wait for the CO to get back to you.*


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Very informative group. I would think of giving PTE academic now.


----------



## joe07 (Apr 29, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Have you completed your skill assessment?
> 
> Not sure, whether your assessing body is ACS ?


assessing body is Vetassess. i have not started trying to get things ready..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Vetassess, assessment I am not sure.

Usually, ACS reduces somewhere between 4-6 years if the applied job code is not related to the education background over on top of the 2 year exclusion of relevant experience. 

i.e like Mechanical Engineer working as Software Engineer situation.



joe07 said:


> assessing body is Vetassess. i have not started trying to get things ready..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I guess its not needed now, as you have already submitted your EOI with 60 points.    



janidhimant said:


> Very informative group. I would think of giving PTE academic now.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> I guess there is a form for it, to state change in circumstances if I am not its Form1221, but do check on their site once.
> 
> Also your earlier passport number will be printed in the new passport.


Thank you very much. Just one more query. Other than PCC & Medicals, what are the other forms which I have to update?

Regards,
Manjyot SIngh


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Nicemathan.. I guess you have been an angel for many aspirants..! I must say thanks a lot for providing almost all the information required for this process.

Well 90% of my doubts are clear after going through all the pages. However still 10% is left and I hope you would help me this. 

My queries are as follows
1. My wife is having her home address on her passport but physically her address is changed after our marriage. Is it necessary to change her address on passport?

2. We have not entered each others name on our passport as married yet. Do we have to get it done for visa application?

3. In her all address proof she has her home address. Is it alright if we just upload it the way it is?

4. In my previous Passport, My application for tourist visa to Australia was denied as i had no previous overseas travelling and my passport was about to expire. Do i need to mention this in the application? 
5. I don't remember my previous passport number as it was not renewed rather PSK issued the new one. My previous passport was made from delhi and now the new one is from my home state.

6. In my new passport, I have traveled few countries in Europe and spent almost one and a half month there. do i have to mention this as well?

7. Lately my wife also spent six months in central Europe and had six months residence permit of that country.Do i need to mention that as well?

Your help will be highly appreciated.....

Thanks & Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Johnny,

Before you read my answer, if you share what is your current status in this VISA process, it will be better.

Pls do find the answers below:

1) & 2) It is better to get a passport re-issue with correct address and spouse name endorsed in each others passport.

3) No issues at all. (I guess now you will feel, what!!! this guy is contradicting his own answers above). With the details you have stated below, my answer is no issues at all.

4) Is that the reason they have stated for tourist visa cancellation, sounds very weird!!! If so, do mention it, as and when asked for such details.

5) What happened to your earlier passport ?

6) & 7) YES




johny007 said:


> Hello Nicemathan.. I guess you have been an angel for many aspirants..! I must say thanks a lot for providing almost all the information required for this process.
> 
> Well 90% of my doubts are clear after going through all the pages. However still 10% is left and I hope you would help me this.
> 
> ...


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Nicemathan

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.. I appreciate it..

I got the invite from NSW on 4th April 2015 and have two months time to apply for visa. Actually my wife is out of country at the moment and she will be back next month. So I am planning to apply for visa once she is here as I need to upload her documents as well. I hope late filing for visa would not affect my case.

Is it necessary to endorse each others name on our passport and does she need to update the address as well? actually the problem is since she is abroad and after she returns next month, we have no time for the correction in the passport. I was thinking to upload it as it is and then do the correction afterward. If later the Co ask for it then we can upload it. 

We have a marriage certificate from the registrar and the copy of family book. My wife name is included in the family book which shows that she lives at my address. Do you think they will consider it?

I checked my Passport last night and found the previous passport number at the last page. I applied tourist visa for Australia in my previous passport and it was stamped received by Australian high commission. Apart from this there was no stamp and visa label on it. It was all blank. The purpose of tourist visa was to visit my wife as she was in Australia for six months during her Phd and at that time we were engaged not married and had no evidence to prove our relationship. 

I look forward to your prompt reply...

Thanks & Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Your overall approach is fine.

You can use your current passport details. Later once you people get a new passport (with an extended 10 year period along with spouse name endorsed) you can inform CO of change in circumstances. 



johny007 said:


> Hello Nicemathan
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.. I appreciate it..
> 
> ...


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Our passport has enough validity now.. its just that my wife needs to update her current address in her passport and we have to change our marital status. 

should we apply as it is first and letter on update our passport details again? I spoke to one immigration agent and she told me that for PCC and Medical also they need passport with husband and wife's name on it... Is it true?
How do we inform our case manager about this change at later stage?

Thanks a lot for your help

Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its better to have both your names endorsed in each others passport, it will avoid lot of hassles later like PCC and proving the relationship.

There is for form for it, change in circumstances Form1221 i suppose, not very sure, please check on the document list in skillselect once.



johny007 said:


> Our passport has enough validity now.. its just that my wife needs to update her current address in her passport and we have to change our marital status.
> 
> should we apply as it is first and letter on update our passport details again? I spoke to one immigration agent and she told me that for PCC and Medical also they need passport with husband and wife's name on it... Is it true?
> How do we inform our case manager about this change at later stage?
> ...


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

I will endorse ASAP.. Probably at the time of PCC and Medical it will be ready. But My concern was if i could lodge my application without the endorsed Passport and later if asked I produce the updated one. Will that be fine to do that?

Please advice...

Thanks & Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I too was worried initially thats why went for new passsport and name endorsed at very first stage. 

Go ahead with your current passport and later you can submit change in circumstances form. This is based on my updates seen in the expat forum



johny007 said:


> I will endorse ASAP.. Probably at the time of PCC and Medical it will be ready. But My concern was if i could lodge my application without the endorsed Passport and later if asked I produce the updated one. Will that be fine to do that?
> 
> Please advice...
> 
> Thanks & Regards


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Mathan

I am in a big confusion now.. I had a word with the passport office people and they said for correction of address and name, they would issue us new passport with new passport number. I am worried as I have submitted my current passport for skill assessment , EOI, and SS. Now at last if i change my passport that might create confusion to case officer. For PCC they said it can be issued on the same day as an individual not as husband n wife. Now for medical i dont know..

Please advice my friend... I am Confused..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN a NEW passport is issued the OLD passport number would be printed on the LAST PAGE of NEW Passport.

For MEDICALS....you would require your Passport copy (Medicals happen in just 2-4 hours).

BEST thing would be, you go ahead with your PCC and Medicals with your Current passport. And then Apply for "Correction of address and name"

When the NEW passport is issued, this can be communicated to the CO. This can also be entered in your FORM 80.

Just relax and there is nothing to be confused.




johny007 said:


> Hi Mathan
> 
> I am in a big confusion now.. I had a word with the passport office people and they said for correction of address and name, they would issue us new passport with new passport number. I am worried as I have submitted my current passport for skill assessment , EOI, and SS. Now at last if i change my passport that might create confusion to case officer. For PCC they said it can be issued on the same day as an individual not as husband n wife. Now for medical i dont know..
> 
> Please advice my friend... I am Confused..


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> One more condition plays a role in your GRANT, that is, you need to make an *initial entry / First entry* within *one year of your PCC or Medicals; whichever is earliest. *
> 
> Hi,
> In case I have multiple PCCs from multiple countries I've been to > 12 months possibly as follow:
> ...


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it Mandatory to submit form 80. I have read in DIAC webite and its written it is required only if your CO ask for it.

Please Advice..

Thanks & Regards


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dears,

HELP required,

my question:

1. PCC should be uploaded under which document type:
a. PCC- National
b. PCC- Local

2. I have uploaded my Polio certificate dated July-2014. Does that mean that I might get my IED for July-2015 ??? If so I am screwed big time.




.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*FORM 80 | Recommended*

Read the following *Excerpt* from IMMI website.


*************************************************************
In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

*Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).*

If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.

*REF:* *Character and police certificate requirements*

************************************************************



FORM 80 isn't mandatory BUT recommended. So its better to upload upfront rather than waiting for CO's request. This might enable faster processing.




johny007 said:


> Is it Mandatory to submit form 80. I have read in DIAC webite and its written it is required only if your CO ask for it.
> 
> Please Advice..
> 
> Thanks & Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

It depends on the last country, in which you lived more than 12 months.

Even though you might need to submit multiple PCCs 



Laxie said:


> nicemathan said:
> 
> 
> > One more condition plays a role in your GRANT, that is, you need to make an *initial entry / First entry* within *one year of your PCC or Medicals; whichever is earliest. *
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Answered on page#2 in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html

I doubt Polio cert., will affect IED, but not very sure.



nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> HELP required,
> 
> ...


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Answered on page#2 in this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html
> 
> I doubt Polio cert., will affect IED, but not very sure.


Thanks, I have uploaded my PCC it under PCC- national...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, good good.

All the very best.



nonee17 said:


> Thanks, I have uploaded my PCC it under PCC- national...


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi nicemathan,

How do you do?

I received the Grant on 8th May. 

I want to know what is the validity start date for 189 Visa - Is it initial entry date or Grant date ?

I have read many posts by seniors which say that once you do Initial entry, from then on the Visa validity starts counting.

Do you have idea on this ?

Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date |||*


As already communicated to you earlier "*VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date*".


*REF: * *VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date*

*
IED has nothing to do with VISA Validity Start Date.


Kindly share those posts where you have come across this information :confused2::confused2::confused2:.
* 



XWQ said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> How do you do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date ....... 2 |||*


Googled out more information for you, *READ THIS inline with what I have SAID*:


************************************************** *******************

*Q9: What happens when my Australian permanent visa is granted?*

The visa will permit you unlimited travel and *entry to Australia for five years from date of grant*, and indefinite stay on your arrival provided entry is made before the expiry date. Where you travel overseas and return to Australia after the specified date, you will need to obtain a five-year Resident Return Visa (RRV) to renew your permanent residence.

To renew your permanent residency, you must have been lawfully present in Australia for a period of, or periods that total, not less than two years in the period of five years immediately before the application for the RRV and, during that time, you must have been the holder of a permanent visa. Limited exceptions to the two-year rule apply.


*REF:* *PR: Entry to Australia for five years from date of grant*


************************************************** *******************





XWQ said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> How do you do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dineshvkeswani (May 11, 2015)

*Dineshkeswani*

Hello Friends. M a professional Chef with 10 years of experience and looking to apply for Skilled Independent Visa ( class 189). If i could have some guidance it would be really great. i Spoke to a Mara Agent in Melbourne and he has quoted me a fees of $5500 AUD. Not sure what to do and how to go about. Best Regards.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its from the GRANT day. 

Check *Must Not Arrive After* 5 year from grant date.

IED is stated as *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before*



XWQ said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> How do you do?
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Use this forum and save that $5.5K AUD.

But you need to read through few excellent threads.

All the very best. 



Dineshvkeswani said:


> Hello Friends. M a professional Chef with 10 years of experience and looking to apply for Skilled Independent Visa ( class 189). If i could have some guidance it would be really great. i Spoke to a Mara Agent in Melbourne and he has quoted me a fees of $5500 AUD. Not sure what to do and how to go about. Best Regards.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Here are some of the situation people may face for PCC:*

*My current address is different from the passport address, where should I go for PCC?*

In an ideal world situation, you need to update your passport address to current address if you are staying in that place for over an year, and go for PCC at the PSK in your current city. However, that wouldn’t be the case with everyone. Due to various reasons, like, I don’t have any address proof for my current address. Getting my address updated will delay my process further.

So, an work around will be to go to the PSK office relevant to the address in passport and apply for PCC. Now, if the PSK folks asks for where are you currently?, what are you doing?, so on and so forth, I won’t be able to give further suggestions in public forum. *Try to read between the lines. **Yeah*, I suppose you got it. :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: Go through my experience with PSK officials in the first page, if you are not able to read between the lines. :heh:

*I have used my old passport till this stage in VISA process, now can I go for passport re-issue, will it not affect my application?*

There is a change in circumstances *form 929* (I suppose); you can use that why uploading documentation evidence during document upload after paying the VISA fee.
How can I update my address or passport details? - How can I update my address or passport details?

Moreover, your previous passport number will be quoted in the re-issue passport.

*Should both husband and wife need to include spouse name in their respective passports?*

One of the best way to prove your relationship, is to endorse each other’s name in respective passports. No need to carry marriage certificates, ration card, marriage photos and other paper work. I suppose this option is there for Indian passport holders, not sure for other Nationalities.

*For example, I have stayed USA for 2 years and in India for rest of the years, in which I have spent time in different cities, Do I need to get PCC from Federal department and from respective cities in India ? *

Only two PCC’s one for USA and one for India, is enough.


----------



## gdrao (Mar 6, 2015)

I did this mistake so waiting for CO allocation.Hope no one would do the same mistake.

I have found a command line script in the internet to rename file by replacing spaces with underscore"_" so better to run under each folder in windows "cmd" line to avoid any spaces in the filenames.

cmd /en /vn /c "for %f in ("* *.pdf") do (set "n=%~nxf" & set "n=!n: =_!" & ren "%~ff" "!n!" )"

I tried this script and it worked.




nicemathan said:


> *Hi Folks,
> 
> While uploading documents in your IMMI account after paying the VISA fee.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> Gud wrk Mathan.
> 
> Just let me add 1 more thing.
> 
> ...


Dear BretSavage,

PFB my work experience details..
Company 1 : 4.5 years
company 2: 5.10 years

for the second (present company) i do have the payslips, bank statements and tax returns. but for my first company, i have only the joining, relieving, appraisal and reference letters only.
I got the EOI invite on april 10th.. but i didnt applied for the visa yet as im worried that it might be rejected as i dont have bank statements or tax returns for my company 1. If rejected, i will lose the whole visa fee as well. Please suggest if i can go ahead. I have been asking this question to many, but none responded. 

Many are posting that either tax returns or bank statements are mandatory. Please suggest.. 
P.S : the company 1 where i worked is closed now

thanks in advance


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

Dear BretSavage,

PFB my work experience details..
Company 1 : 4.5 years
company 2: 5.10 years

for the second (present company) i do have the payslips, bank statements and tax returns. but for my first company, i have only the joining, relieving, appraisal and reference letters only.
I got the EOI invite on april 10th.. but i didnt applied for the visa yet as im worried that it might be rejected as i dont have bank statements or tax returns for my company 1. If rejected, i will lose the whole visa fee as well. Please suggest if i can go ahead. I have been asking this question to many, but none responded.

Many are posting that either tax returns or bank statements are mandatory. Please suggest..
P.S : the company 1 where i worked is closed now

thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no reason for concern, *go ahead and apply for VISA*.


Tax returns and Bank statements aren't mandatory.

*BUT IF you have them then its additional proof to Justify your employment.*


Moreover VISA has been granted to many people who haven't submitted / nor they have been asked by CO regarding *Tax returns* and *Bank statements*.


As far as you are truthful, there won't be any problem.






jsk.quest said:


> Dear BretSavage,
> 
> PFB my work experience details..
> Company 1 : 4.5 years
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

As another member stated earlier, no need to worry as you have proofs for Company 1.

Go ahead and submit the VISA application.

I suppose all those letters for company 1 are in company 1' letter head? Just clarifying.



jsk.quest said:


> Dear BretSavage,
> 
> PFB my work experience details..
> Company 1 : 4.5 years
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Wondering should I have to put in information about Form80 ?

Also thinking for quoting some funny questions, I had come cross in this forum


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

nicemathan said:


> Wondering should I have to put in information about Form80 ?
> 
> Also thinking for quoting some funny questions, I had come cross in this forum


Yes for the 2nd one


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yup sure....    



rameshkd said:


> Yes for the 2nd one


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Yup sure....


Hi Mathan,

I have 1 not so funny question at the moment 

I have my 17 page visa form ready and have arranged a Credit Card for Visa Fee payment as well. However the other documents are not ready yet. Just wanted to know if I should go ahead with the Visa Fee payment now?

I have read about PCC and Medicals that they can be uploaded afterwards but what about all other docements (like Salary Slips, ITR docs, Account statements). Am I right in assuming that all these can be uploaded in the 30 or so days after the Visa Fee payment?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, you are right on the money.

You can take roughly 3-4weeks of time after lodging the VISA to upload rest of the documents.



deceptivesatya said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I have 1 not so funny question at the moment
> 
> ...


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> As another member stated earlier, no need to worry as you have proofs for Company 1.
> 
> Go ahead and submit the VISA application.
> 
> I suppose all those letters for company 1 are in company 1' letter head? Just clarifying.


hi..
thanks teetendra.. for your encouragement..

hi mathan.. yea.. the letters are in company letter head.. the thing is i used to to get paid in cash.. a consolidated amount.. so no payslips 7 breakups.. no prifessional tax income tax.... i used to get salary receipt acknowledgement letter every month in which the amount paid is stated.. i have to take a print out, sign and return it..
i do have a few soft copies of those salary receipt acknowledgements..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

That should be fine, I guess. If the letter are on your ex-company letter head you are good to go.



jsk.quest said:


> hi..
> thanks teetendra.. for your encouragement..
> 
> hi mathan.. yea.. the letters are in company letter head.. the thing is i used to to get paid in cash.. a consolidated amount.. so no payslips 7 breakups.. no prifessional tax income tax.... i used to get salary receipt acknowledgement letter every month in which the amount paid is stated.. i have to take a print out, sign and return it..
> i do have a few soft copies of those salary receipt acknowledgements..


----------



## Suganya Narayanan (May 13, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Is it mandatory to have the spouse name in the Passport for applying for visa along with your spouse?
I have my marriage certificate will that be sufficient or should i get the passport re issued?

Thanks,
Suganya


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its *not* mandatory for VISA purpose, but its nice to have thing in this VISA process, helps in reducing the effort put-in to show the relationship proofs, also it serves a lot of purpose in future too.



Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Is it mandatory to have the spouse name in the Passport for applying for visa along with your spouse?
> I have my marriage certificate will that be sufficient or should i get the passport re issued?
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Nicemathan,

I have made the visa payment. Now I am going to upload all the documents. 

Could you please confirm if uploading color scan copies for all the documents will suffice ? or do i need to get some documents notarized.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

ILY said:


> *Can you please list the documents which need to be submitted along with Visa Application. Can I submit the same documents which I have submitted for the State Sponsorship or there are some additional documents required?
> 
> Further, I have following questions:
> 
> ...


Hi
The docs which need to be submitted you can find in the upload section. 

In regards to not including your family now I suggest you carefully look at the pros and cons. Including them now is a. cheaper (well, compared to adding them later) and b. much quicker (I think I read somewhere that it can take up to 12 to 14months later) and c. you have to go through the whole painful (in my view) visa process again.

Cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Either color scan copies

Or

Notarized photo copies.



Manjyot said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> I have made the visa payment. Now I am going to upload all the documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Vineet

I have the same problem... Even my surname is missing in my passport..I tried to enter my surname at PSK but they say that its along process. I don't have my surname in all my documents. Please update if you get the solution.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Yasheshi (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello all experts,

I have received invitation on 8th May 2015 and I have applied for 189 on same day with 60 points. I have read in many threads that we need to upload documents. Could someone please help me from where I can check that which documents I need to upload and from where. When I log in i can see only one line and it does mention application received. I cant find any attachment links.

Also how long does it take to grant 189 visa?

Thanks heaps


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi
> I'm creating the ImmiAccount and facing a problem. Actually my surname is blank in my passport. But ImmiAccount creation doesn't allow to enter an empty Surname field while registering.
> Could you guys please help if any one of you has faced the similar issue.
> 
> ...


For creating immiaccount, you can enter last part of name in Family name field and first part in Given name field even if your surname field is blank in your passport. 

Actually immiaccount names are not used while lodging visa application. At that time you have to enter names again. So for creating immiaccount just proceed as above.

I also have the same problem and created my immiaccount as said above.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

johny007 said:


> Hello Vineet
> 
> I have the same problem... Even my surname is missing in my passport..I tried to enter my surname at PSK but they say that its along process. I don't have my surname in all my documents. Please update if you get the solution.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


For creating immiaccount, you can enter last part of name in Family name field and first part in Given name field even if your surname field is blank in your passport. 

Actually immiaccount names are not used while lodging visa application. At that time you have to enter names again. So for creating immiaccount just proceed as above.

I also have the same problem and created my immiaccount as said above.


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Yasheshi,

Have replied to you on another thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-193.html.



Yasheshi said:


> Hello all experts,
> 
> I have received invitation on 8th May 2015 and I have applied for 189 on same day with 60 points. I have read in many threads that we need to upload documents. Could someone please help me from where I can check that which documents I need to upload and from where. When I log in i can see only one line and it does mention application received. I cant find any attachment links.
> 
> ...


----------



## jyot (May 16, 2015)

Can anyone give tips for speaking and reading.....i have test next week for PTE A


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

jyot said:


> Can anyone give tips for speaking and reading.....i have test next week for PTE A


Speaking : read newspaper in front of mirror everyday as much as you can, then try to practice the same with your colleagues or with family.
Reading : practice and try to improve your score at first from ielts sample test and then practice from the practice test available from pta a

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sanjaynair (Jun 8, 2014)

jyot said:


> Can anyone give tips for speaking and reading.....i have test next week for PTE A


Assuming you are talking about the in-exam tips, from my experience, I would say punctuations and focussing on the tone and stress of words and start/end of sentences,are the keys to score big in speaking..you would not need an English accent to crack this. 

For reading,I would say to follow the reverse approach..understand the question first,and then try and find answers for it,rather than just reading the whole thing first, and then fumbling for answers.


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

My original payslips are computer generated and they are not coloured. Should I get them notarized?


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks 



suresh_11in said:


> For creating immiaccount, you can enter last part of name in Family name field and first part in Given name field even if your surname field is blank in your passport.
> 
> Actually immiaccount names are not used while lodging visa application. At that time you have to enter names again. So for creating immiaccount just proceed as above.
> 
> I also have the same problem and created my immiaccount as said above.


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the 189 Visa application..Can anyone of you please help me with the information below:

We have initiated our PR process an year back, my wife as primary applicant and got her skill assessment done.However, due to change of plans I would like to be the primary appliacnt instead.Hence, when we consulted few consultancies in Hyderabad, they had told us that if I’m the primary applicant then I may not get the required 60 points and I need get more IELTS/PTE score because of my Non-IT educational background.I have 10 years’ experience in IT Industry as an SAP SD functional consultant. I would like to know if this is true or whether I will be eligible to apply for skill assessment now. According to them my overall 10 years of work experience will not be considered as my education qualification in Non-IT and working in IT.

I have consolidated our details below:

ME:
AGE: 34
Graduation: Bachelor of commerce (B.com).
Post-Graduation: MBA
Current company: MNC
Role: SAP SD Functional Consultant.
Designation: Asst Manager
PTE-A: Planning to attempt this month.

SPOUSE:
AGE: 30
Education: B.Tech (Computer science)
Experience: 6.5 Years
Current company: MNC
Role: IT Tester

Here is my assumption on the points if am the Primary applicant -

Age:34 Years - 25 Points
Education: B.Com, MBA (Marketing Systems) - 15 Points 
Profession: IT 
Work Experience: Over All 10 Years, since my qualification is MBA and work exp into IT, am deducting 6 Years from Over all exp and considering only 4 years - 5 Points
Spouse Skill Assessment & IELTS (6/6/6/6) - 5 Points
IELTS/PTE-Aroficient English - 10 Points

Regards
Vamsi


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi buddy, have you read the 1st page in this thread.



jyot said:


> Can anyone give tips for speaking and reading.....i have test next week for PTE A


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, better to notarize them....



jewelthief said:


> My original payslips are computer generated and they are not coloured. Should I get them notarized?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Whatever you have assumed is correct.

But that 6 years deduction will depend on the assessing body, dont take that 5 points for granted till assessment is completed. 



vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the 189 Visa application..Can anyone of you please help me with the information below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi,

Great work mate for starting this thread 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification...

My wife skill assessment done last year and she is into software tester.

Can I get those 5 point added for 189? Please advise.

Regards,
Vamsi



nicemathan said:


> Whatever you have assumed is correct.
> 
> But that 6 years deduction will depend on the assessing body, dont take that 5 points for granted till assessment is completed.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*AS Software Tester isn't part of the 189 SOL list.*


*You will not get the additional 5 points for Partner Skills* Qualification if you are applying under subclass 189.


As your Partners skills assessment MUST be in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) used for your application.

*i.e.* Both the Occuaption ID's Your's and your Partner's should be in SOL. AND IF you are going for subclass 190 then Both the Occuaption ID's should be in CSOL for claiming partner points.




*REF SOL:* *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)*


IF get your partner skills assessed as "Systems Analyst -261112", then you would be able to claim 5 points (Provided AGE and English Language requirements are also fulfilled).






vamsykoundinya said:


> Thanks for the clarification...
> 
> My wife skill assessment done last year and she is into software tester.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sameer  

i hope it will be helpful for newbies.



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great work mate for starting this thread
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Do we need to have passports of '*Non Migrating Dependents*' for Lodging Visa Application in Skill Select?


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification.

I checked the link you provided and software tester is not listed 

I guess it is 190 to get her points added.

Regards,
Vamsi



Jeeten#80 said:


> *AS Software Tester isn't part of the 189 SOL list.*
> 
> 
> *You will not get the additional 5 points for Partner Skills* Qualification if you are applying under subclass 189.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

No I suppose. Not required 



ILY said:


> Do we need to have passports of 'Non Migrating Dependents' for Lodging Visa Application in Skill Select?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Happy weekend folks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy weekend 




nicemathan said:


> Happy weekend folks.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

thank you for detailed information. 

I need some clarification. 
As per this thread --
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1976-feedback-medical-test-centres-india.html

two forms are required --26EH and 160EH form for medical application. 

are they mandatory or required in specific cases only? 

Also, do I need to have 2 PP photograph too? I do not have any recent PP photograph  

Please clarify. 

Thanks, 



nicemathan said:


> Let me start with Medicals and then we will move to PCC.
> 
> *Medicals !!! What is this for?*
> 
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> thank you for detailed information.
> 
> I need some clarification.
> As per this thread --
> ...


Just enquied Although no such form required, photo is must.


----------



## ajji117 (Apr 28, 2015)

hi,

it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.

thanks in advance.
AJAY
************


----------



## ajji117 (Apr 28, 2015)

hi Nicamathan,

it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.

thanks in advance.
AJAY
***********


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread.




ajji117 said:


> hi,
> 
> it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
> I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.
> ...


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Very informative thread guys, Great work.

My question: When we apply online for ACS skills assessment and fill up any form, do we need to give explanatory descriptions of our Job role, as is the case with EngineersAustralia (career episodes) ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Do send me a PM with your contact details.



ajji117 said:


> hi Nicamathan,
> 
> it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
> I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, thats called R&R letter or experience letter usually submitted on company letter head, if not possible to get in company letter head people submit statuary declaration.



Black Eagle said:


> Very informative thread guys, Great work.
> 
> My question: When we apply online for ACS skills assessment and fill up any form, do we need to give explanatory descriptions of our Job role, as is the case with EngineersAustralia (career episodes) ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

In continuation to our chat.

Do go through the following thread too. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html



ajji117 said:


> hi Nicamathan,
> 
> it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
> I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Nothing as such(26EH and 160EH), unless and until anything specifically asked by CO, after seeing the medicals results. Generate HAP ID and go for medicals. You should be fine.



atmahesh said:


> thank you for detailed information.
> 
> I need some clarification.
> As per this thread --
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best... check next mid or Friday on your medical status.

Till then chill pill.    



atmahesh said:


> Thx. I am done with medical checkup


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Nicemathan,

What does it mean by upload your photograph with your name label on it? Do we need to add our name to the photograph ?

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Take a passport size with Australian VISA configuration something like 70-80% face.

While scanning the photo; put a printout with name and scan both together.



Manjyot said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> What does it mean by upload your photograph with your name label on it? Do we need to add our name to the photograph ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Take a passport size with Australian VISA configuration something like 70-80% face.
> 
> While scanning the photo; put a printout with name and scan both together.


So where should we give the name? Below the photo?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Below or above, whichever suits you.

I gave it below the photo.



Manjyot said:


> So where should we give the name? Below the photo?


----------



## santhakumar (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

Its a wonderful thread. I got lot of info on this thread. However I have few questions. 

1) I have work experience of 6 years and ACS deducted 4 years out of it. My skilled experience according to ACS is only two years and I am not claiming any points for my work experience. Those two years I worked for a IT startup. Even though i have payslips (I worked for considerably less pay anticipating future rewards) the startup does not have any other proper processes. Sometimes I got money only after two months and sometimes i got by cash. Will it be a problem? And also I want to know what type of validation checks they have as the previous company I worked for has been closed down? 

2) My passport is getting expired in 5 months. But in all my applications I have used my current passport number. What should I do? Get new passport and apply or apply with current passport and apply for passport renewal.

3) As an Indian, I am going to have an arranged marriage. I have a fiance but not yet married or engaged? What should i do in this scenario?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Santhakumar,

Before I proceed further may I know from which location are you from in India.

You sound familiar.

Ok here are my opinions:

1) You have to submit evidence only for the points which you are claiming. So, for your case, I would say, no need to upload any work related documents. Just for reference upload some relevant documents if you have them, like offer and relieving letters. Also to mention in the description of the document as not claiming point for experience points, while uploading.

2) Better to go in for renewal as we need something like atleast 6 months validity while travelling. Note, your old passport number will be printed in your passport re-issue. So, dont worry that I have provided my previous passport number, what will happen if new passport with different number is issued.

3) You can go in for registered marriage, to certify your marriage officially, in-case your marriage date is not too far away wait for marriage date and register on the same day itself.

I hope it helps.



santhakumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its a wonderful thread. I got lot of info on this thread. However I have few questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## santhakumar (May 28, 2014)

Thanks mathan. I am from Chennai.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

See my responses below.


santhakumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its a wonderful thread. I got lot of info on this thread. However I have few questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Your Welcome 



santhakumar said:


> Thanks mathan. I am from Chennai.


----------



## kitkat5583 (Jun 3, 2015)

Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years. 

My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kitkat5583 said:


> Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years.
> 
> My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


I would take all the pages and upload only those that are required. IMO, it is better to have them all as-is from the bank's system rather than those "somehow" created ones.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

KeeDa is right, you should submit *THE entire 40 pager end to end a/c statement* rather a modified one.





KeeDa said:


> I would take all the pages and upload only those that are required. IMO, it is better to have them all as-is from the bank's system rather than those "somehow" created ones.





kitkat5583 said:


> Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years.
> 
> My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

I forgot to upload travel document..Later caseoficcer was assigned and requested the travel document..so aft
er providing the travel document(bio data page of the passport) ... weather the outcome is going to be positive or not..


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> KeeDa is right, you should submit *THE entire 40 pager end to end a/c statement* rather a modified one.


Can we submit online Bank Statement without any Bank Stamp?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ILY said:


> Can we submit online Bank Statement without any Bank Stamp?


if it is coloured, You can submit.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Online bank statements can be submitted IF they are in Color (Colored BANK Logo etc..).




ILY said:


> Can we submit online Bank Statement without any Bank Stamp?


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


Any experience other than Australian experience is overseas. So you have 10 years OE. So better you submit Form 1023.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Overseas experience means Experience outside Australia. *



> In your EOI and VISA application you have to provide details of the your employment history for the last 10 years based on ACS letter.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post to understand *HOW TO update your EOI/VISA application* as per ACS letter to AVOID Over-claiming points AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND.
> ...



*REFER to following Excerpt from IMMI website...*



> If you want to correct information you provided, use:
> 
> *Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s).*
> 
> ...






vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

ILY said:


> Any experience other than Australian experience is overseas. So you have 10 years OE. So better you submit Form 1023.


Thanks ILY, i was looking into that form only, one question in that form if u have idea?
Application details (if known)
Date of application
Lodged at
Visa class 

What we need to mentioned for Lodged at field?


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Overseas experience means Experience outside Australia. *
> *REFER to following Excerpt from IMMI website...*


Thanks Jeetendra, yeah over claiming is an issue but i am not over claiming here, i mentioned less exp in drop down due to confusion about overseas even though i have more and mentioned exact exp details in application too but drop down answer also needs to be corrected.
I was looking into that form, one question in that form if u have idea?
Application details (if known)
Date of application
Lodged at
Visa class 

What we need to mentioned for Lodged at field?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Lodged at* ONLINE APPLICATION LODGED OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA


Mention something LIKE this.





vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra, yeah over claiming is an issue but i am not over claiming here, i mentioned less exp in drop down due to confusion about overseas even though i have more and mentioned exact exp details in application too but drop down answer also needs to be corrected.
> 
> I was looking into that form, one question in that form if u have idea?
> Application details (if known)
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Lodged at* ONLINE APPLICATION LODGED OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA
> 
> 
> Mention something LIKE this.


Hi Jeteen

In the health declaration Form there was a Question as below:

Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

I mistakently marked it No, but It is yes because I applied for immigration long back in 2005 which was refused.

Now should I fill in Form 1023? If Yes then 1023 is only for the following corrections:

1. visa application;
2. passenger card;
3. in response to a notice given to you by the department
inviting you to comment on possible non-compliance with
an obligation to correct incorrect information

Now if I cant use Form 1023 for correction, How to communicate this mistake?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*I'm NOT sure regarding this ???.*


*BUT I can think of following THREE possibilities WHICH you MUST adhere to*


* You might want to update this information at the Clinic.

* WHEN CO is assigned this can be communicated to her/him THAT due to oversight you have answered this question incorrectly at the time of submitting health declaration Form

* This information can be updated in FORM 80 (*Part N – Visa refusals | Q 40*)




ILY said:


> Hi Jeteen
> 
> In the health declaration Form there was a Question as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *I'm NOT sure regarding this ???.*
> 
> 
> *BUT I can think of following THREE possibilities WHICH you MUST adhere to*
> ...


I already did it in Form 80, So far CO is not assigned, further I will try at the Clinic to correct it.

I have another Q, I was trying to complete Form 1023 for the above issue which contains following question.

Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application?

In my Visa application I have Spouse and Dependent Children but they are 'Non Migrating Dependents' now for the above Question of Form 1023 should I mark Yes or No?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

In my case, I submitted the entire 40 page bank statement.

But uploaded them based on year-wise as the document size will exceed 5MB, if i upload entire bank statement as single file. 



kitkat5583 said:


> Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years.
> 
> My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy any experience out Australia is deemed as overseas experience.

I suppose, the other responses from fellow members, has helped clearing your query. 



vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should answer this as 'Yes'.




ILY said:


> I already did it in Form 80, So far CO is not assigned, further I will try at the Clinic to correct it.
> 
> I have another Q, I was trying to complete Form 1023 for the above issue which contains following question.
> 
> ...


----------



## saurabhsi (Apr 24, 2015)

One more thing to add.. you not need to submit all the payslips..just last 6 months payslips from current organization.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I beg to differ buddy.

I am not saying just uploading last 6 months is incorrect.

I uploaded one per quarter for all the years which are considered as relevant experience and last 6 month's pay slips.



saurabhsi said:


> One more thing to add.. you not need to submit all the payslips..just last 6 months payslips from current organization.


----------



## saurabhsi (Apr 24, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> I beg to differ buddy. I am not saying just uploading last 6 months is incorrect. I uploaded one per quarter for all the years which are considered as relevant experience and last 6 month's pay slips.


Actually its possible that someone doesn't have pay-slip from past org. And this might confuse them...nothing else


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Oh okay got it 



saurabhsi said:


> Actually its possible that someone doesn't have pay-slip from past org. And this might confuse them...nothing else


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Under which section to upload following documents?

1. Bank Statement
2. Stamped Pages of Passport

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline..





ILY said:


> Under which section to upload following documents?
> 
> 1. Bank Statement
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Apart from what Jeet told in response to your query.

Also view page#2 in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html

It might also help.



ILY said:


> Under which section to upload following documents?
> 
> 1. Bank Statement
> 2. Stamped Pages of Passport
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Happy weekend folks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose there are many people planning their move in the coming months.

Join in folks, share your preparation and any ideas and tips, if any please.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Form80*

I have included the copy of Form80, which most applicant usually upload in their application.

However, you can get the latest copy of Form80 from the following link.

Character and police certificate requirements

Under *further information* section in the above link

Or 

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/80.pdf

The details requested are quite straight forward, unless and until you haven't visited several countries.

Will explain further on some typical road-blocking questions, in it.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello folks
Applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 65 points holding.my wife n my 2month old son as dependents.
13,may,15-acs skill assessment applied
20,May,15-skills assesed under 263111 as 5.1years exp
22,May,15-EOI applied 
2,jun,15-invitation 
17,jun,15-DIAC fees paid
19,jun,15-AFP applied
I'm ready to get medicals and pcc at process.
Claimed 10points for my experience,do every one get mail from Australian embassy Delhi consulate and a call to company from diac who claim points for experience.
I submitted 4pay slips every year from starting of my job and submitted form 20.
Do I excpect a call from diac to my HR,many of friends did not.
Please reply seniors.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congatz for reaching this stage.

I would say No, no such calls or mails are sent made for most Indian candidates. 

Going by the trend. 

However at the end of the day its about to DIBP to decide.

I hope this helps.



Zimmy09 said:


> Hello folks
> Applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 65 points holding.my wife n my 2month old son as dependents.
> 13,may,15-acs skill assessment applied
> 20,May,15-skills assesed under 263111 as 5.1years exp
> ...


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks nathman for your quick response,however I've read few posts from you which were very benifitial to all of us in this forum.Even I do not expect this from an maara agent.
Cheers mate have a very good future.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Typo nicemathan,apologies mate


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Here are my comprehensive write-up on PTE-A exams and individual sections in each module based on my experience. Note, during Nov & Dec’2014 there were many applicants who easily cleared PTE-A; reason might be they had already prepared for IELTS for months together.
> 
> *So, I would suggest applicants who haven’t given IELTS do not to take PTE-A as something easier and don’t take it lightly or for granted*.
> 
> ...


Hi Mathan - Congratz, well done you!! This is a great idea to share your experience. Truly appreciated.. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Kudos!! 

Regards,
krish


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address. 
Does this mean I've got a positive report from AFP.applied 20,jun,15.
Goin for medicals with my wife n son to Secunderabad,Hyderabad.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hey!*

Hello! 

I am sure that would be helpful to many!!

Thanks



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan - Congratz, well done you!! This is a great idea to share your experience. Truly appreciated.. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ah thanks fine mate.

Congratz on your next progresses in getting the PR.   



Zimmy09 said:


> Typo nicemathan,apologies mate


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Krish, wanted to share my experience which might help others too. 

Because this forum has helped me a lot. 

This is my way of giving something meaningful back to it.

So, at what stage are you in, in your visa process or have you got your grant. 



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan - Congratz, well done you!! This is a great idea to share your experience. Truly appreciated.. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Batra 

I hope it helps the newbies 



batra786 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am sure that would be helpful to many!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello,
I've just submitted my application. I need to ask which form should I upload 80 or 1221? Or should I wait until I am asked by my CO to do so?
Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my following post regarding FORM 80 and FORM 1221.


*FORM 80 and FORM 1221 WHEN?*




ghada.new said:


> Hello,
> I've just submitted my application. I need to ask which form should I upload 80 or 1221? Or should I wait until I am asked by my CO to do so?
> Thank you


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Upload Form80 for sure.

Form 1221, upload only if specifically requested in your application.



ghada.new said:


> Hello,
> I've just submitted my application. I need to ask which form should I upload 80 or 1221? Or should I wait until I am asked by my CO to do so?
> Thank you


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

*Request for Info!*

Hi Mathan,

Good day!!

I need some information on the below and trust you can help on the same.

Currently I'm falling short of 5pts and need State Sponsorship to get to 60pts.

This is mainly due to my Engineering degree being Non-IT.

I will take PTE next month so need to prepare really well to get 20pts.

Should I wait for PTE result and apply for ACS or apply now, wait for PTE exam.

Also kindly share any study materials for PTE, while your review about PTE was very useful it will good to understand for any materials for preparation.

Thanks,
Krish


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Krish,

Thanks for keeping trust on me.

I would suggest to complete PTE-A first and then go in for ACS.

Reason being, ACS, nowadays completes their assessment in a fairly quick return around time of a week or couple.

Rough preparation for PTE-A is 2-3 weeks.

Target to get 79 and above out of 90, in each of the PTE-A modules. So that, you could get 20 points out of English proficiency.

I am not sure of your points breakup or experience, do share them, if possible.

Following the below given threads for some useful PTE materials.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...02937-ielts-preparation-getting-bored-65.html --- Page#65.

In this thread I have explained each section from my point of view, it might be helpful.

I hope this helps.    



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Good day!!
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Thank you for your quick turnaround, appreciate your help. I have posted my request on relevant topic.

Posting the details below,

Hello Friends,

Can you please advise on the below

Currently I'm being informed that I will get 0 points for my experience

3 years Diploma in Electonics and Communication Engineering
3 years Bachelor Engineering in Instrumentation & Control(Lateral Entry)
MBA in Technology Management (Distance Education done during my work experience)
8 years of experience in IT
1 Diploma Course in Unix,C,C++(3months)
1 Project Management Cerification

Does this all not qualify for any points? I will be applying for Software Engineer 261313.

Also thanks for your thread, I did go through the link and understood the pattern but would be eager to have online mockup test or material which will help further. 

Regards,
Krish


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

for PTE-A practice pearson site and TCYonline dot come might help.

The highlighted educational details needs years, buddy.

Also your experience details and age, please.



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Thank you for your quick turnaround, appreciate your help. I have posted my request on relevant topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Please find below details as requested and advise if this is in order 

3 years Diploma in Electonics and Communication Engineering - 2001 to 2004
3 years Bachelor Engineering in Instrumentation & Control(Lateral Entry) - 2004 to 2007
MBA in Technology Management (Distance Education done during my work experience) - 2008 to 2010
8 years of experience in IT from 2007 - till date
1 Diploma Course in Unix,C,C++(3months) - 2002

1 Project Management Cerification - 2015

AGE - 29

Let me know if you are looking for something specific, thanks for your help

Regards,
Krish


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi nicemathan......I recently got my desired score in pte. Is there anything I need to do from my side in dibp having acxess to the result? How do I forward it to them?

Question 2: which of the nos on the result should I quote when filling eoi?

Question 3: I have intention of applying for south australia sponsorship and one of the requirements is a copy of the enhlish score. How do I make it available since what I have is the downloaded result from pte site?

Thanks for your anticipated responce.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

*Genuine advice needed.*

HI,
Need urgent advice, my husband have applied for 189 and now we have to upload remaining documents that is pay slips and medical.
He has 7 years of experience in same company without change , mg query is does he need to submit payslips for all 7 years or this years will be ok?? Actually our consultant asked to upload this years only? Please pour some light on this...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

varshatyagi said:


> HI,
> Need urgent advice, my husband have applied for 189 and now we have to upload remaining documents that is pay slips and medical.
> He has 7 years of experience in same company without change , mg query is does he need to submit payslips for all 7 years or this years will be ok?? Actually our consultant asked to upload this years only? Please pour some light on this...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not all, but it is suggested to upload at least 3-5 payslips for each financial year !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Select any one of the following 3 options PLUS *Last six months payslips*:

* 1 Payslip per quarter

* 1 Payslip every 6 months

* 1 Payslip each for January and December (start and end of the year).


People have received Grants in either of the above scenarios.



varshatyagi said:


> HI,
> Need urgent advice, my husband have applied for 189 and now we have to upload remaining documents that is pay slips and medical.
> He has 7 years of experience in same company without change , mg query is does he need to submit payslips for all 7 years or this years will be ok?? Actually our consultant asked to upload this years only? Please pour some light on this...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I am confused about the medicals, many applicants do them immediately after lodging the visa to save time, while the official immigration site says that this will cause delay in the processing time!! I am confused. When is the best timing to do them. I need to save time. Thank you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post regarding best time to do MEDICALS.


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*




ghada.new said:


> Thank you for your replies. I am confused about the medicals, many applicants do them immediately after lodging the visa to save time, while the official immigration site says that this will cause delay in the processing time!! I am confused. When is the best timing to do them. I need to save time. Thank you.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanku so much for clearing the doubts .
But I am wondering , if salaryslips are needed for each year then why our consultant have asked for this years payslips!&#55357;&#56851;


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

One more thing I would like to ask! Even if we have reference letter signed by director of the comany , still we need to provide the payslips for each year?


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

varshatyagi said:


> One more thing I would like to ask! Even if we have reference letter signed by director of the comany , still we need to provide the payslips for each year?


Payslips prove that you were being paid for your work at the company. You may also use your tax return, Super contributions and bank statements which show that the company did indeed pay a salary for the work done.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I see many experience folks on the forum, need some inputs on the queue for July draw.
I am about to file EOI for 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with 65 points, Do I stand a chance for invitation in first draw in July?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*DIBP hasn't mandated THAT you have to provide Payslips.*

*
The More The Merrier!*

We just try to fortify our application by providing more documents.


People have received GRANTS without providing a single Payslip. Also there have been instances where CO has asked for Payslips for few applicants.


To limit CO interaction THEREBY saving end to end processing time it is advised to provide as much documents as you can.


*Its up to every individual to decide.*




varshatyagi said:


> Thanku so much for clearing the doubts .
> But I am wondering , if salaryslips are needed for each year then why our consultant have asked for this years payslips!��





varshatyagi said:


> One more thing I would like to ask! Even if we have reference letter signed by director of the comany , still we need to provide the payslips for each year?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post for details.


*261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking*





kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I see many experience folks on the forum, need some inputs on the queue for July draw.
> I am about to file EOI for 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with 65 points, Do I stand a chance for invitation in first draw in July?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well said Jeet,

There many other expats who are granted with single doc "ACS Outcome". Not provided any other document. If you are not claiming work points then you may provide employments docs or may not. All depend.

Thanks


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks guys for helping me out........
One more question though its a silly one, is there will be any problem? if you have high cholesterol???


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> *Organizing your documents:*
> 
> I used the following, if it suits your case, go for it.
> 
> ...


Great


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

I have written about when to plan your medicals and PCC at page#6 in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-6.html

I hope it helps in clearing your query.



ghada.new said:


> Thank you for your replies. I am confused about the medicals, many applicants do them immediately after lodging the visa to save time, while the official immigration site says that this will cause delay in the processing time!! I am confused. When is the best timing to do them. I need to save time. Thank you.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

The more documents you submit, it will make your case stronger    



varshatyagi said:


> One more thing I would like to ask! Even if we have reference letter signed by director of the comany , still we need to provide the payslips for each year?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Would appreciate your feedback...

Please find below details as requested and advise if this is in order 

3 years Diploma in Electonics and Communication Engineering - 2001 to 2004
3 years Bachelor Engineering in Instrumentation & Control(Lateral Entry) - 2004 to 2007
MBA in Technology Management (Distance Education done during my work experience) - 2008 to 2010
8 years of experience in IT from 2007 - till date
1 Diploma Course in Unix,C,C++(3months) - 2002

1 Project Management Cerification - 2015

AGE - 29

Let me know if you are looking for something specific, thanks for your help

Regards,
Krish


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Dont worry mate.

with 65 points in BA, you have a good chance of getting the invite, soon.  

Probably, if you check on the skill select site, when was the last invite sent for BA, it will give you a better idea.

The below link is for April, 

SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results

You can check for the latest one, please.



kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I see many experience folks on the forum, need some inputs on the queue for July draw.
> I am about to file EOI for 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with 65 points, Do I stand a chance for invitation in first draw in July?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

One per quarter (4 per year), would be better. - <I submitted one per quarter>

Or two per year.



varshatyagi said:


> HI,
> Need urgent advice, my husband have applied for 189 and now we have to upload remaining documents that is pay slips and medical.
> He has 7 years of experience in same company without change , mg query is does he need to submit payslips for all 7 years or this years will be ok?? Actually our consultant asked to upload this years only? Please pour some light on this...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If you had selected the right options, while booking the exams, DIBP, will automatically get a copy of your results.

i.e. the purpose of the exam is for migration to Australia.

If you havent done so, login to your pearson account and there is an option to forward the online results to DIBP, you may use that too.

In-case, its already sent to DIBP, then you will get a message while trying to submit the results to DIBP, something like this - your results are already forwarded



oknee said:


> Hi nicemathan......I recently got my desired score in pte. Is there anything I need to do from my side in dibp having acxess to the result? How do I forward it to them?
> 
> Question 2: which of the nos on the result should I quote when filling eoi?
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ok Krish. 

Thanks for sharing these details

I would still suggest to aim for 20 points in PTE-A and then go for ACS. 

Try to gather documents for ACS, while preparing for PTE-A.



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Please find below details as requested and advise if this is in order
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Mathan so can I assume 0 pts for experience 
Am preparing for PTE and thank you for all the details on PTE exam.


Regards,
Krish


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

In-addition to my above suggestions.

Here is the follow-up on the same.

Please bare in mind, I am not ACS. 

If you show your MBA, your experience taken into account will start from 2010.

After which if your experience matches the applied job code, then further 2 years will be deducted from 2010 to 2015 i.e ideally your experience will be accepted from 2012 to till date. If ACS, feels that your education is not related to your R&R, then no experience points for you, as they tend to deduct more than 2 years.

If you dont show your MBA, your experience counter will start from 2007 till date. Out of which 2 years will be deducted as standard and If ACS, feels that your education is not related to your R&R, then no experience points for you, as they tend to deduct more than 2 years.

I hope I haven't confused you   

Please let me know if you have any clarifications.



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Would appreciate your feedback...
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sounds so, but you never know until you get your ACS results.

Thats why I suggest to go for PTE-A with no baggage to get that 20 points. 



krish4aus said:


> Thanks Mathan so can I assume 0 pts for experience
> Am preparing for PTE and thank you for all the details on PTE exam.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You will be fine mate.    no worries.



varshatyagi said:


> Thanks guys for helping me out........
> One more question though its a silly one, is there will be any problem? if you have high cholesterol???


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Thank you for the response, I have made up my mind for 0pts for exp, will do my best in PTE.

BTW, would be happy if you are part of ACS  so that you can explain to them about our education system. LOL

Have a good day!!!

Regards,
Krish


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ahaha.... if ACS is willing to give me an offer, then I will grab it with both my hands.    



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Thank you for the response, I have made up my mind for 0pts for exp, will do my best in PTE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Dear Mathan,

As disscussed here are my points 

Age - 32 years 2 Months (24-Apr-1983) = 30 Points
English language ability - 0 (As I'm not able to score 7 in each band) = 0 Points
Skilled employment - 6 years of Exp = 5 Points (Guessing)
Qualifications - BCA = 15 points
Partner skill qualifications = 5 Points
State sponsorship = 5 Points

The above calculations are based on my exp, So please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks,
Raj Gowda


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Raj,

Here is my suggestion.

Instead of IELTS, try to do PTE-A you could easily get 10 points compared to effort put into IELTS for a band 7 overall.

When I say *easily*, take it as a pinch of salt, as it depends on individual to individual.

The format of PTE-A is little different compared to IELTS, in the starting of this thread, I have explained in-detail.

Also follow the PTE-A threads in the forum for better understanding.

If you attempt it with good amount of preparation, you can get 20 points out of English abilities from PTE-A, which will negate your need for spouse points and state sponsorship. 

The financial implication is, you will save 25K straight by avoiding spouse skill assessment and hassle of further documentation.

Also please dont take it for granted that 5 points from ACS for experience till you get your ACS assessment letter.

So, my suggestion is go in for PTE-A exams with 2-3 weeks of solid preparations and aim to get 79 and above in all the four modules. Earn that 20 points, you will be in a better shape to try 189 rather than 190, which might tie you to one state.

One more general rule of thumb, Australia has a population of 2.4 million which is similar to sum of couple of major cities in India (not very sure). In-case you get tied up to one state its like restricting your scope of job search for the 1st 2 years to one particular locality of Delhi or Bombay.

I hope this helps you    



Rajgowda said:


> Dear Mathan,
> 
> As disscussed here are my points
> 
> ...


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for your valueable input Mathan.




nicemathan said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Here is my suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Raj,

My case is similar to yours and the best beat is the PTE, try your best to get the points from there.
You can get details of exam preparation from below thread..

Good luck!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-246.html#post7493266

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the PTE details, I have booked my PTE test next month. Lets see if I will be able to score well. What about you have you booked your slot yet ??? (moderated)



krish4aus said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> My case is similar to yours and the best beat is the PTE, try your best to get the points from there.
> You can get details of exam preparation from below thread..
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah good to sync with people with similar situation. It really helps.



Rajgowda said:


> Thanks for sharing the PTE details, I have booked my PTE test next month. Lets see if I will be able to score well. What about you have you booked your slot yet ???


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Dont worry mate.
> 
> with 65 points in BA, you have a good chance of getting the invite, soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, If I don't get it in July, I won't get it in Aug for changing points


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose there is one invite round coming up on July 6th.

So, expect an invite on July 5th IST around 6pm to 7pm.   All the very best in advance.

If you dont get, wait till they publish the points cut-off for invite. Which is something like a week or two post invitation round.



kamy58 said:


> Thanks, If I don't get it in July, I won't get it in Aug for changing points


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NOT Exactly!


*Invitation Time* - *07:30 pm IST on 5th July 2015*

(You may expect your *EOI status to change almost immediately* to INVITED from SUBMITTED *OR* between 07:30 pm to 08:00 pm in-case of delay)


If you are invited to apply for a visa you will also receive an invitation email from SkillSelect. (There can be a DELAY of about 1 day or so in receiving this email).





nicemathan said:


> I suppose there is one invite round coming up on July 6th.
> 
> So, expect an invite on July 5th IST around 6pm to 7pm.   All the very best in advance.
> 
> If you dont get, wait till they publish the points cut-off for invite. Which is something like a week or two post invitation round.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> I suppose there is one invite round coming up on July 6th.
> 
> So, expect an invite on July 5th IST around 6pm to 7pm.   All the very best in advance.
> 
> If you dont get, wait till they publish the points cut-off for invite. Which is something like a week or two post invitation round.


 they have also changed their official site..now Immi.gov.au being re-direct to Border.gov.au


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

No buddy, there will not be delay in getting the invite mail as for as I know.

If you are invited, you will get the invite mail in that time window itself.

++++++++++++++++
Nothing major in the mail, with just the login page url.

Dear 

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect

Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator
++++++++++++++++

*Now that skillselect is migrated to another site, there might be some changes in the content...*



Jeeten#80 said:


> NOT Exactly!
> 
> 
> *Invitation Time* - *07:30 pm IST on 5th July 2015*
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*You are correct.* IDEALLY there isn't any delay.


I have observed THAT one of my friend received the Invite email on the next day. Also few fellow forum members have also experienced the same.


So I mentioned "_(There *can* be a DELAY of about 1 day or so in receiving this email)_"


Cheers !!!




nicemathan said:


> No buddy, there will not be delay in getting the invite mail as for as I know.
> 
> If you are invited, you will get the invite mail in that time window itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

nicemathan said:


> Ahaha.... if ACS is willing to give me an offer, then I will grab it with both my hands.


If Mathan becomes accessing authority, he will scrutinize our application to the core.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes certainly. 

*Work is worship*   



Mohan Babu said:


> If Mathan becomes accessing authority, he will scrutinize our application to the core.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> NOT Exactly!
> 
> 
> *Invitation Time* - *07:30 pm IST on 5th July 2015*
> ...


Is it really 5th July 7:30 PM IST, that would be midnight as per AEST OR you meant to write AM?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It is indeed *07:30 pm IST on 5th July 2015* WHICH would be *midnight AEST – Australian Eastern Standard Time*.




kamy58 said:


> Is it really 5th July 7:30 PM IST, that would be midnight as per AEST OR you meant to write AM?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

So, system automatically selects top ranked EOIs based on criteria as it reaches the date of draw


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Yes*




kamy58 said:


> So, system automatically selects top ranked EOIs based on criteria as it reaches the date of draw


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Invite are sent using automated system.

So, rest assure if you are not getting invite someone else is standing in the queue in-front of you 

Having said that, I wish you best of luck for a speedy processing. 



kamy58 said:


> So, system automatically selects top ranked EOIs based on criteria as it reaches the date of draw


----------



## gdrao (Mar 6, 2015)

I have got my grant today my dear friend, nicemathan. Thank you so much for your valuable suggestions and inputs at each and every step in the process.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

When does the occupation ceilings for the 2014-15 change for year 2015-16 programme year ???


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I am really happy for you    

Thats fine mate.... 



gdrao said:


> I have got my grant today my dear friend, nicemathan. Thank you so much for your valuable suggestions and inputs at each and every step in the process.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose there is no major changes.

In terms for ICT professions. 

Only couple Dental professions are removed and cabinet makers & one other profession is added., if I am not wrong.



Rajgowda said:


> When does the occupation ceilings for the 2014-15 change for year 2015-16 programme year ???


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

But if you look at 2631 Computer Network Professionals there is only 208 left out of 1788 and above it shows the occupation ceilings for the 2014-2015 programme year. will it be reset again for 2015-2016 ???




nicemathan said:


> I suppose there is no major changes.
> 
> In terms for ICT professions.
> 
> Only couple Dental professions are removed and cabinet makers & one other profession is added., if I am not wrong.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I doubt its NOT the latest figures.

Wait for the upcoming invitation round to complete. I suppose on July 5th evening IST.

After a weeks time, the site will be updated with the latest cut-off. 



Rajgowda said:


> But if you look at 2631 Computer Network Professionals there is only 208 left out of 1788 and above it shows the occupation ceilings for the 2014-2015 programme year. will it be reset again for 2015-2016 ???


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Alright ... Hey thanks for the info mate !!!




nicemathan said:


> I doubt its NOT the latest figures.
> 
> Wait for the upcoming invitation round to complete. I suppose on July 5th evening IST.
> 
> After a weeks time, the site will be updated with the latest cut-off.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Your welcome.



Rajgowda said:


> Alright ... Hey thanks for the info mate !!!


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I'm about to upload the documents. Could you suggest what all documents need to certified?
Should All color scanned copies be notarized? or any specific ones?
Please help.

Regards
Vineet


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO...*

IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.


MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.





vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm about to upload the documents. Could you suggest what all documents need to certified?
> Should All color scanned copies be notarized? or any specific ones?
> Please help.
> ...


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*Invitation for 6 july 2015 round*

Hi,

Did anybody get 189 visa invitation for 6 july 2015 round. I was expecting invitation but I did not get any .


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

anjsmart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anybody get 189 visa invitation for 6 july 2015 round. I was expecting invitation but I did not get any .


Hi
Pl wait till 7.30 IST today.
Br


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought someone suggested that it will start from 5th july 2015 at 7:30 pm ist. But thanks for your reply. I have no other choice but wait


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

nicemathan said:


> *Statutory Declaration Affidavit on alternate names*
> 
> The format which I had used. Added attachment of the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Mathan, 

My case is also same. My initial was not expanded in school and college certificates. i believe this is very common for south indian guys, like you and me..  

Just one query on this. Do we need to get this affidavit signed on any bond paper say rs. 20 similar to stat declaration for ACS. I see in your sample there is a red colored star like symbol. So would like to know the paper to be used.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

HI Mohan,

Yes, its always better to submit that affidavit, in such cases, just to be in safer side and avoiding back and forth communication from CO.



Mohan Babu said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> My case is also same. My initial was not expanded in school and college certificates. i believe this is very common for south indian guys, like you and me..
> 
> Just one query on this. Do we need to get this affidavit signed on any bond paper say rs. 20 similar to stat declaration for ACS. I see in your sample there is a red colored star like symbol. So would like to know the paper to be used.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

nicemathan said:


> HI Mohan,
> 
> Yes, its always better to submit that affidavit, in such cases, just to be in safer side and avoiding back and forth communication from CO.


Do you mean we need to get it in 20 rs bond paper or plain A4 will do.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

hey guys,

Has anyone made use of the Form 1436 i.e., used for adding non-migrating dependent as a migrating dependent in ur lodged yet undecided visa application? 

if yes then kindly let me know, is it mandatory to fill the credit card information on the form itself or you can make the payment in a more regular way like paying online through credit card?


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Mathan, 

A payslip from one of the leading IT giant doesnt have either company logo or representative signature. What shall i do ?
It just contains, company name, salary period and pay components. 

Will it be a problem if i use this doc ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, A4 will do.



Mohan Babu said:


> Do you mean we need to get it in 20 rs bond paper or plain A4 will do.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thats weird!!! 

Check with payroll department if you can get payslips copy with company logo for loan purposes.



Mohan Babu said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> A payslip from one of the leading IT giant doesnt have either company logo or representative signature. What shall i do ?
> It just contains, company name, salary period and pay components.
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Thats weird!!!
> 
> Check with payroll department if you can get payslips copy with company logo for loan purposes.


Usually investment banks do not have logo on salary slip. Just a Conservative approach


----------



## rockstar86 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello Mathan Sir,

I have a small query. My name as per passport is [email protected]@@@<> [email protected]@P<> [email protected]@@@, however in my college degrees name is [email protected]@@@[email protected]@P<> [email protected]@@@. Will it be considered as change of name?

Thanks


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

My spouse passport contains my name where as my passport does not contain her name. I am the primary applicant is this going to create any hassale i already have marriage certificate containing our photograps. Also our address are diffrent in passport . Please guide


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Hello Mathan Sir,

After the PR visa is granted, can I make the first entry before medical/PCC expired (say within 1 year), and come back to Australia at the 4th year? I would stay in Australia after that and not require to leave australia before I can citizenship. Is it possible?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

Please follow the submission of self declaration in the format stated in the 2nd page of this thread. You should be fine.

Lastly, no SIR, please just Mathan will be fine 



rockstar86 said:


> Hello Mathan Sir,
> 
> I have a small query. My name as per passport is [email protected]@@@<> [email protected]@P<> [email protected]@@@, however in my college degrees name is [email protected]@@@[email protected]@P<> [email protected]@@@. Will it be considered as change of name?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

Ideally, both of your names should be endorsed in each others passport, if possible try to do it, dont worry of passport re-issue and change in passport number, as the old passport number will be stated in the new passport.

You will be fine, as far as I am concern. ( Me NO DIBP  )

As your name is endorsed in your spouse passport, right.

Also include marriage certificate while justifying your relationship.

So, which approach to follow is your call.



atrain said:


> My spouse passport contains my name where as my passport does not contain her name. I am the primary applicant is this going to create any hassale i already have marriage certificate containing our photograps. Also our address are diffrent in passport . Please guide


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

Yes, your assumptions are correct.

But note that in the grant there is a date mentioned, which is called First Entry date or Initial Entry Date, you and all dependents in your application must make an entry to Australia within this date. Doing so, you will validate your VISAs.

Post-which if you want to continue, you can continue your stay, if you want come out and get into Australia, yes you can, till the VISA expiry date which something like 5 years. (In grant it will be mentioned as Must not Entry After); you can stay indefinitely even after this date, in-case you want to come out of Australia and get back in after this 5 year period; you must have a Resident Return VISA (RRV)

Basically, this format is laid out to encourage people to apply for Citizenship.

I am not very sound in Citizenship, processes, probably a quick search for Australian Citizenship Wizard might shed you further insights.

I hope this helps. Again No SIR please, just 'Mathan' is fine    



timfong said:


> Hello Mathan Sir,
> 
> After the PR visa is granted, can I make the first entry before medical/PCC expired (say within 1 year), and come back to Australia at the 4th year? I would stay in Australia after that and not require to leave australia before I can citizenship. Is it possible?


----------



## rockstar86 (Dec 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Please follow the submission of self declaration in the format stated in the 2nd page of this thread. You should be fine.
> 
> Lastly, no SIR, please just Mathan will be fine


thanks a lot


----------



## rockstar86 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have one more query...at page no.13 (employment details) what date has to be mentioned "Date to". As i am currently working in same occupation till date, what date i should mention?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Choose the date of submission day. i.e till date.



rockstar86 said:


> I have one more query...at page no.13 (employment details) what date has to be mentioned "Date to". As i am currently working in same occupation till date, what date i should mention?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey buddy currently you are in what stage, in your VISA process.



mhdnajamuddin said:


> Subscribing


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Hey buddy currently you are in what stage, in your VISA process.


You can see my signature for all the details


----------



## rockstar86 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have one more doubt. My surname in passport is blank and family name cannot be left blank in visa application...should i write my all my given name in family name column itself? 

thanks


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I have logged SkillSelect app under 189-Independent on June 18, 2015 and claimed 60 points. Do you think I will be invited or not, If no what are the options? Also where can I find more info on how SkillSelect does the selection process? Thanks


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

*Changing relationship status after lodging VISA Application*

Anyone with any experience regarding my situation kindly help me out.

I am engaged and i have mentioned that in my EOI and also in the VISA application that i am making as well, meanwhile i will get married in late September. I have two options,

1. Add my fiancé to my current VISA application as migrating family member, and submit my VISA application as late as possible so that when CO is assigned i already have the marriage certificate with me. if i choose this route, i would have to fill form 1022 and upload it in my application to mention change in my relationship status from engaged to married? 

2. I add my fiancé as non-migrating dependent and submit my VISA fees for just myself. Later on when i get married i upload document 1436 and pay her visa fees then and upload my marriage certificate and pictures etc etc... ? 

In either case, does she require to have my name endorsed on her NIC Card and Passport? or her original passport would be sufficient enough for this purpose?

Which route makes more sense in your opinion. I feel by taking first route i can have more straight forward application. What do you guys think?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

What you stated below is the answer for your query 



rockstar86 said:


> I have one more doubt. My surname in passport is blank and family name cannot be left blank in visa application...should i write my all my given name in family name column itself?
> 
> thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Better to improve on your points, by increasing your scores in English proficiency 



psirimalla said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have logged SkillSelect app under 189-Independent on June 18, 2015 and claimed 60 points. Do you think I will be invited or not, If no what are the options? Also where can I find more info on how SkillSelect does the selection process? Thanks


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi nicemathan, Sr Expat members

Thanks.

In my 12th Class Certificate my Mother's name is given "Kusum Gangwar" which is not the correct name. Correct name is "Kusuma Devi Gangwar" this name is mentioned on my passport as well. So Should I give an affidavit for this or my mother should give affidavit for this. My name is perfectly fine in all the documents this is the only problem.

Your help will be highlity appreicated

Thanks
Rohan




nicemathan said:


> HI Mohan,
> 
> Yes, its always better to submit that affidavit, in such cases, just to be in safer side and avoiding back and forth communication from CO.


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello Nicemathan/Sr members,

I have 65 points (261313) and sent EOI on 2nd july. I am expecting an invitation in august round. I read in this forum that one needs to submit marriage certificate to show/prove that relationship is at least 1 year long so that a spouse can be added in application.

Is this a mandatory requirement by Aus immigration ? I got married last December and our marriage cert will proof only 8 months of Marriage/relationship. 

Can you please suggest me if there is any workaround for this ? what should i do ?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi nicemathan, Sr Expat members
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Not sure how mother's name on 12th class certificate is even relevant to the visa processing. 
Your birth certificate and passport are enough to prove your parents name.

I wouldn't even bother about mother's name on 12th certificate unless CO raises a concern.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Is both of your names are endorsed in each others passport, if yes, nothing else is needed, not even marriage certificate.



getsumitsharma said:


> Hello Nicemathan/Sr members,
> 
> I have 65 points (261313) and sent EOI on 2nd july. I am expecting an invitation in august round. I read in this forum that one needs to submit marriage certificate to show/prove that relationship is at least 1 year long so that a spouse can be added in application.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy, go for 1st option.

*1. Add my fiancé to my current VISA application as migrating family member, and submit my VISA application as late as possible so that when CO is assigned i already have the marriage certificate with me. if i choose this route, i would have to fill form 1022 and upload it in my application to mention change in my relationship status from engaged to married? *

Reason, getting added later is time and money consuming effort.



harisjd said:


> Anyone with any experience regarding my situation kindly help me out.
> 
> I am engaged and i have mentioned that in my EOI and also in the VISA application that i am making as well, meanwhile i will get married in late September. I have two options,
> 
> ...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hello Nicemathan/Sr members,
> 
> I have 65 points (261313) and sent EOI on 2nd july. I am expecting an invitation in august round. I read in this forum that one needs to submit marriage certificate to show/prove that relationship is at least 1 year long so that a spouse can be added in application.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge if you're legally married, you need not be living together for 12 months or more. Further more you could include each others name in your passport.


----------



## rockstar86 (Dec 26, 2014)

thanks mathan...you are a life saver..


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Expats,

I am expecting a invite in August , however my passport is due to expire in july 2016. Shall I proceed with the visa formalities with my current passport . 

Although its a Nobel approach to acquire a new passport but I am in dilemma as 
in November I will loose 5 points for age so need to proactively approach the visa docs upload.

Suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Expats,

Suggestions will be much appreciated.

I have used two reschedule appointment of reissue of passport. One reschedule was done by officer in passport office because of not sufficient documents but I couldn't submit on time. How can I reschedule. It is not allowing on website. Any idea?


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy, go for 1st option.
> 
> *1. Add my fiancé to my current VISA application as migrating family member, and submit my VISA application as late as possible so that when CO is assigned i already have the marriage certificate with me. if i choose this route, i would have to fill form 1022 and upload it in my application to mention change in my relationship status from engaged to married? *
> 
> Reason, getting added later is time and money consuming effort.


Hey Mathan

Thanks for the reply.

what about this part 
*
In either case, does she require to have my name endorsed on her NIC Card and Passport? or her original passport would be sufficient enough for this purpose?*

and the duration of marriage can be detrimental in any shape or form, as we would be just married???


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You are fine whether you are married for a month or an year or an decade.

But, get each others name's endorsed in passports, to have it documented. 

Ok what is NIC card, Nation Identification Card???



harisjd said:


> Hey Mathan
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

While they said insufficient documentation evidence, they will write in the application acknowledgement paper when to come back with further evidence.

Anyways you can give it a try again to speak with security at the gate and walk-in, if not book an appointment.

I have seen many people coming back with further documentation without an pre-booked appointment



atmahesh said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Suggestions will be much appreciated.
> 
> I have used two reschedule appointment of reissue of passport. One reschedule was done by officer in passport office because of not sufficient documents but I couldn't submit on time. How can I reschedule. It is not allowing on website. Any idea?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Go in for Tatkal passport, you will get in it in 5 to 10 days.

I got it in 8 working days and my spouse got it in 5 business days.

Its your choice buddy.

If you ask me, get the passport re-issued. I suppose you have all address and identity related documents handy. Also if you are married, if both of your names are not endorsed in each-others passport, do that also. 

I hope this helps.



atrain said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am expecting a invite in August , however my passport is due to expire in july 2016. Shall I proceed with the visa formalities with my current passport .
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thats fine buddy.

All the very best. 



rockstar86 said:


> thanks mathan...you are a life saver..


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicemathan,


I had applied for reissue of passport (adding spouse name in passport). I had applied under normal category (not a tatkal one). Its been 10 days and there is no update. I have been running pillars to post but no luck . Their website also display the same message (app submitted). Do you have any idea how long these people take to reissue a passport under general category ?

Thanks


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> While they said insufficient documentation evidence, they will write in the application acknowledgement paper when to come back with further evidence.
> 
> Anyways you can give it a try again to speak with security at the gate and walk-in, if not book an appointment.
> 
> I have seen many people coming back with further documentation without an pre-booked appointment


Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Not sure of the general category time-frame.



getsumitsharma said:


> Nicemathan,
> 
> 
> I had applied for reissue of passport (adding spouse name in passport). I had applied under normal category (not a tatkal one). Its been 10 days and there is no update. I have been running pillars to post but no luck . Their website also display the same message (app submitted). Do you have any idea how long these people take to reissue a passport under general category ?
> ...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

getsumitsharma said:


> Nicemathan,
> 
> 
> I had applied for reissue of passport (adding spouse name in passport). I had applied under normal category (not a tatkal one). Its been 10 days and there is no update. I have been running pillars to post but no luck . Their website also display the same message (app submitted). Do you have any idea how long these people take to reissue a passport under general category ?
> ...


Updates of this order happen pretty fast when no police verification is required. The passport will be couriered in another week or so.

If there is change of address, and police verification is required, then it takes fairly long (5-6 weeks in big cities).


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

atrain said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am expecting a invite in August , however my passport is due to expire in july 2016. Shall I proceed with the visa formalities with my current passport .
> 
> ...


Since you are expecting an invite in Aug 2015, I am assuming that you have submitted your EOI. Note that the system considers your age at the time of issuing invitation, and the points (and age) are locked at that stage. Problem is only if you do not receive invitation until Nov 2015.

Best to start passport reissue process, with or without tatkal. Until you get the reissued passport continue using the old passport details. If you happen to lodge visa application with old passport details, you can fill up form 1221 once new passport arrives.
Note that when you submit your documents at RPO for passport reissue, they will mark your existing passport "cancelled". WHich means you will be without a valid passport until you receive the new one. 

Passport reissue process can be as short as 1 week if none of your details on the passport have changed (address). If your police verification report is not available in the system, it will be sent for police verification -which is the most time consuming part and can take 5-6 weeks.


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, one question, i went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?

For me & my wife.
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

For my son:
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Expats,
For non relavent experience mentioned in EOI do we need to provide supporting documents ,initiaaly i thought they are not required as being a client one is not claming points for the same. However i read a post which say documents are required for every employemnt whether relavent or not for the ones mentioned in EOI . I am confused


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi buddy,

For you and your spouse, they have referred for secondary medical review. In most cases, its nothing to worry. Basically, at times the report sent by the hospital might not be clear, so they are asking for few clarification. Lets wait and see. Please dont come to conclusions. 

For your kid, its all fine. 



vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one question, i went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?
> 
> For me & my wife.
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

As far as I know, you need to submit documents for experience for which you are claiming points.

I did the same.

But, you never know. It all depends on your CO.

So, have the documents handy, just in-case (which is very remote) *IF *CO asks for those evidence for non relevant years submit it. If CO doesnt asks, dont submit.

I hope this clarifies your query.





atrain said:


> Hi Expats,
> For non relavent experience mentioned in EOI do we need to provide supporting documents ,initiaaly i thought they are not required as being a client one is not claming points for the same. However i read a post which say documents are required for every employemnt whether relavent or not for the ones mentioned in EOI . I am confused


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks mathan for the reply, our status is also updated same as our son.

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Awesome!!! there you go  



vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks mathan for the reply, our status is also updated same as our son.
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> You are fine whether you are married for a month or an year or an decade.
> 
> But, get each others name's endorsed in passports, to have it documented.
> 
> Ok what is NIC card, Nation Identification Card???


Yes NIC is National Identity Card. Well since we are not married yet we can't do that right now. And as my visa application submission date is 04 Sept, CO might be assigned near 15 - 20 October. While i will be getting married near end of Sept. 

Updating NIC and passport would roughly take 30 more days so that is the reason i was asking that if marriage certificate can suffice this along with the wedding photographs ?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy people

Any idea for invite my date estimate?

Thanks for the help!
Cheers


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

harisjd said:


> Yes NIC is National Identity Card. Well since we are not married yet we can't do that right now. And as my visa application submission date is 04 Sept, CO might be assigned near 15 - 20 October. While i will be getting married near end of Sept.
> 
> Updating NIC and passport would roughly take 30 more days so that is the reason i was asking that if marriage certificate can suffice this along with the wedding photographs ?


You won't me issued PCC until spouse name is endorsed in passport.


----------



## kasyapster (Jun 26, 2014)

Dear Mathan,

If we have experience certificate of the all companies which we worked earlier and experience certificate from the current company on company official letter head , is it still necessary to provide notary declaration.

thanks


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

1) Information on the website regarding uploading of documents is ambiguous. In one sentence it says coloured scanned copy while in other it says certified copies.
Is there a thumb rule whether we can provide certified copy or coloured scans OR it varies from document to document?
2) Also, I had got some documents certified in Apr for ACS, would they accept those certifications or do I have to get done latest notorization?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> 1) Information on the website regarding uploading of documents is ambiguous. In one sentence it says coloured scanned copy while in other it says certified copies.
> Is there a thumb rule whether we can provide certified copy or coloured scans OR it varies from document to document?
> 2) Also, I had got some documents certified in Apr for ACS, would they accept those certifications or do I have to get done latest notorization?


1) Certified documents are not required. Just color scan it and upload it. If the originals are in black and white then only get a certified copy of it and then upload the same.

2) You can use the previous certified copies that were used in ACS. I recommend you to upload color scan of the originals.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Then I suppose, marriage certificate would suffice 



harisjd said:


> Yes NIC is National Identity Card. Well since we are not married yet we can't do that right now. And as my visa application submission date is 04 Sept, CO might be assigned near 15 - 20 October. While i will be getting married near end of Sept.
> 
> Updating NIC and passport would roughly take 30 more days so that is the reason i was asking that if marriage certificate can suffice this along with the wedding photographs ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

With 65 points in Civil Engg code, you can expect a quick invite.

Checkout the latest update on their official site.



sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Any idea for invite my date estimate?
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All documents if the originals are in color, scan them and submit it.

If you are going to submit photocopies or originals are black & white or system generated go for notary stuff.




kasyapster said:


> Dear Mathan,
> 
> If we have experience certificate of the all companies which we worked earlier and experience certificate from the current company on company official letter head , is it still necessary to provide notary declaration.
> 
> thanks


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hello mathan 

I lodged my application on 5 may 2015 under software engineer category. i have front uploaded all the documents except medical. I have not done medical. my agent is saying let CO ask for medical. 
My question is that its already more then 2 months now. How i will come to know that CO allocated or not. 
My agent is mara agent. he has not provided me any login id or passowrd to track the application. He is saying wait some time let CO ask for medical. 

Kindly guide me is there any way to track application online. or how much time it will take to allocate CO. 
I am in regular touch with my employer he is saying no verification done yet.. waiting............waiting n waiting....... so hard to wait. i request all plss advice.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If I were you, I will submit medicals and PCC and will not wait for CO to ask for it.

These agents always tend delay the process, just to show-case it was a very difficult process, without them it wouldnt have happen correctly.



tankit said:


> hello mathan
> 
> I lodged my application on 5 may 2015 under software engineer category. i have front uploaded all the documents except medical. I have not done medical. my agent is saying let CO ask for medical.
> My question is that its already more then 2 months now. How i will come to know that CO allocated or not.
> ...


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hii Mathan 
Thanx for your reply.. I Have uploaded PCC. Actually My agent generated medical for me with my old passport. 
At the time of PCC they people ask me to apply new passport with present address. 
Agent lodged my case with old passport. At old passport my residence address was different. so they people do not gave me PCC on old address. 
I applied reissue of passport with change of address. after that i got PCC same day. 

Now agent is saying he generated HAP ID with old passport details.. however he uploaded all documents with change of address forms n change in circumstances form. Agent is saying wait some time for allocation of CO & let him ask for medical. 

Kindly guide me can i go for medical with this situation.. 

also guide me how can i track my application.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You could track your application with your TRF number.

You need to create an immi account and import the application using TRF number answering few standard questions.

Regarding medicals better wait for CO to ask for it, as I see few changes here and there in your application. After hospital folks upload it, ask your agent to call DIBP for status update. 

All the very best.



tankit said:


> Hii Mathan
> Thanx for your reply.. I Have uploaded PCC. Actually My agent generated medical for me with my old passport.
> At the time of PCC they people ask me to apply new passport with present address.
> Agent lodged my case with old passport. At old passport my residence address was different. so they people do not gave me PCC on old address.
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

tankit said:


> Hii Mathan
> Thanx for your reply.. I Have uploaded PCC. Actually My agent generated medical for me with my old passport.
> At the time of PCC they people ask me to apply new passport with present address.
> Agent lodged my case with old passport. At old passport my residence address was different. so they people do not gave me PCC on old address.
> ...


You dont need to wait for CO and their permission. At last you will update your passport details on the site as the last one is expired. Old Passport details will not affect your HAP ID or Medical.

You can go for Medical. In order to track your application you need to have immi account access (User ID & Password) which is with your agent. If he gives you, then you can login anytime to see the status of your application.


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Any idea for invite my date estimate?
> 
> ...


There was an invitation round on the 6th of July, the next one will be in early August. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

ILY said:


> You dont need to wait for CO and their permission. At last you will update your passport details on the site as the last one is expired. Old Passport details will not affect your HAP ID or Medical.
> 
> You can go for Medical. In order to track your application you need to have immi account access (User ID & Password) which is with your agent. If he gives you, then you can login anytime to see the status of your application.


And to add
Your old passport's id will be there in the new passport.


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

atrain said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am expecting a invite in August , however my passport is due to expire in july 2016. Shall I proceed with the visa formalities with my current passport .
> 
> ...


You can carry on with your current passport as you only need to have six months validity on it to apply. But if you are set on getting another one you can do so if you think it will be done in time for you to submit EOI and get invited before November since it's your age at the time of invitation that they use...

Hope this helps.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Manthan if I import file in my immi account... The same will be shown in agent account too naaaa... By doing this my agent will come to know that I have imported the file or not... 

I am worried if agent come to know that I have imported the file he will mind... Agents usually have this tandancy.... 

Or kindly give me some clarification how diac verify work experience.. Do they people physically visit work place or do telephone calls or emails... 

I have only uploaded appointment letter.. Salary certificate... Or employer reference letter is this sufficient or I have to provide salary slips or ITR...


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Manthan if I import file in my immi account... The same will be shown in agent account too naaaa... By doing this my agent will come to know that I have imported the file or not... 

I am worried if agent come to know that I have imported the file he will mind... Agents usually have this tandancy.... 

Or kindly give me some clarification how diac verify work experience.. Do they people physically visit work place or do telephone calls or emails... 

I have only uploaded appointment letter.. Salary certificate... Or employer reference letter is this sufficient or I have to provide salary slips or ITR...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi buddy,

My name is Mathan 

Nopes, your agent will not get to know if you import your application, but he/she will get an alert if you edit or modify your application using the import.

Regarding your 2nd question, try to submit as much relevant documentation as possible.

If you go through initial 5 to 10 pages of this thread you will get an idea what I submitted.

I doubt anyone will physically go and check.



tankit said:


> Manthan if I import file in my immi account... The same will be shown in agent account too naaaa... By doing this my agent will come to know that I have imported the file or not...
> 
> I am worried if agent come to know that I have imported the file he will mind... Agents usually have this tandancy....
> 
> ...


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hello mathan
Thanx for reply brother. 

one more question my wife is dependent applicant with me.. do i need to submit her ilets. she had done all his education in english medium.. 

my second question is if i import the application in my immi account.. same will be shown in agent login also na..


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

mathan 
my visa category is 489 family sponsered.. 
i came to know that 489 visa take more processing time than 189 & 190.. i almost 2 months 10 days to lodged the case.. still no response from CO. 
agent is also not responding he is saying wait some more time.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Better to get a functional English certificate from the college or university from where your spouse completed her studies rather than doing PTE-A or IELTS for minimal scores.

Nopes, your agent will not get to know if you just import it, if you import and edit the application then agent will get to know.

Basically, read only is fine, read write - notification will be sent to agent.



tankit said:


> hello mathan
> Thanx for reply brother.
> 
> one more question my wife is dependent applicant with me.. do i need to submit her ilets. she had done all his education in english medium..
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Not very sure on the timeframe for 489 stuff buddy.



tankit said:


> mathan
> my visa category is 489 family sponsered..
> i came to know that 489 visa take more processing time than 189 & 190.. i almost 2 months 10 days to lodged the case.. still no response from CO.
> agent is also not responding he is saying wait some more time.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Dear mathan

I am going to import my application to my immi account.
Kindly confirm me mate my application will show in agent login na.. I am worried if i will import application to my immiaccount.. application no longer will be in agent immiaccount.. 

very confused finger crossed...


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hello mathan one more question please... can diac people directly call me for my job duties.. or they will call my employer only..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tankit said:


> hello mathan one more question please... can diac people directly call me for my job duties.. or they will call my employer only..


Tankit,

1. Your agent wont be able to know in any case until you tell him specifically that you created mirror login for yourself. All if us have done this.

2. DIBP may call you or your employer (HR) to confirm about duties and other said information. It depends upon them as in past they have done both.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Is this really true that DIBP may call employer and ask duties? What if employer doesn't disclose anything? Most of the big US companies doesn't disclose information about employees to third parties. I am hundred percent sure my company will never do this,even they will not entertain such calls.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

tankit said:


> Hii Mathan Thanx for your reply.. I Have uploaded PCC. Actually My agent generated medical for me with my old passport. At the time of PCC they people ask me to apply new passport with present address. Agent lodged my case with old passport. At old passport my residence address was different. so they people do not gave me PCC on old address. I applied reissue of passport with change of address. after that i got PCC same day. Now agent is saying he generated HAP ID with old passport details.. however he uploaded all documents with change of address forms n change in circumstances form. Agent is saying wait some time for allocation of CO & let him ask for medical. Kindly guide me can i go for medical with this situation.. also guide me how can i track my application.


You don't have to wait for the CO. You go ahead with PCC and Medicals. Since your passport details are not matching between old and new, you would probably need to submit another form, form 929. Just check this with your agent as this is the reason he is being paid for.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

*stamped payslips*



BretSavage said:


> Gud wrk Mathan.
> 
> Just let me add 1 more thing.
> 
> ...


are company stamped payslips any different than the ones we get at the month end or do we need any kind of signature on them ?


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello friends,

Can anyone help me with the details of the documents that need to be uploaded in case of name change in past both due to marriage and a change for assign surname?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

My payslips are pdfs generated from system with no disclaimer that these are system generated, does they work? I have Form 16 and income tax returns for last 4-5 years, can they be used if Payslips without signatures doesn't work


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Either one of them would be fine mate. But notarize them.



DeepakT said:


> are company stamped payslips any different than the ones we get at the month end or do we need any kind of signature on them ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Page#9 or 10 or go through 1-12 in this thread, you will get the info on how to get it done.



ssingh18 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the details of the documents that need to be uploaded in case of name change in past both due to marriage and a change for assign surname?
> 
> Thanks In Advance.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Most companies payslips ; form16s are system generated.

So, get them notarized and upload.

What stage of VISA process are you in?




kamy58 said:


> My payslips are pdfs generated from system with no disclaimer that these are system generated, does they work? I have Form 16 and income tax returns for last 4-5 years, can they be used if Payslips without signatures doesn't work


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hiii mathan 

Today my agent called me for medicals. he said your medicals are generated. as you know about my case.. 
It mean CO allocated for my file.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Most companies payslips ; form16s are system generated.
> 
> So, get them notarized and upload.
> 
> What stage of VISA process are you in?


Thanks Mathan, Not yet invited, hopeful for next month so putting together the docs.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Have you done your medicals? if yes, then your results are uploaded to the IMMI account and all are fine.

If you haven't done your medicals, CO might have asked for the medicals.

Either one of the above is true depending on your response to the medicals question. 



tankit said:


> Hiii mathan
> 
> Today my agent called me for medicals. he said your medicals are generated. as you know about my case..
> It mean CO allocated for my file.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yea prepare the documents and also prepare the funds. Check on the payment options.

So, that you submit your application by paying the fee ASAP once you get the invite. In my case I wasted 30-40 days in trying to get the travel card.



kamy58 said:


> Thanks Mathan, Not yet invited, hopeful for next month so putting together the docs.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Yea prepare the documents and also prepare the funds. Check on the payment options.
> 
> So, that you submit your application by paying the fee ASAP once you get the invite. In my case I wasted 30-40 days in trying to get the travel card.


Is Travel Card a safe option, I read on other threads it helps you save high exchange rates on Debit/Credit Card. Moreover, Credit card limit also needs to be high.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

nicemathan said:


> EOI Invite Came  its gonna be cake wake :eyebrows:
> 
> Again twist in the tale.
> 
> ...


For those who are in need of travel card, i would suggest to get it from icici. On comparing with HDFC, card from icici is easy to get with minimal documents. You need to provide only your passport copy. While loading dont forget to load some extra dollars because apart from your visa fee there is a surchage mentioned in this thread. For my case, the visa fee was 5400 and the surcharge was 52 AUD. So it is gud to do one time reload for 5500 dollars for 2 adult applicants. 

Always ask for the best rate, usually selling price from bank is usually higher than actual market rate or forex exchange rates. I got 45 paise discount from the icici bank rate which was reasonably ok when compared to rates offered by HDFC. 

P.S - I am not marketing for ICICI. Its just shared my experience of hassle free option to get the travel card and save some good INR K's.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hi mathan 

I have not done medical yet... Today my CO ask me for medical.. 
It mean after medical visa will be grant naa.. I have already updated PCC n all documents.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Is this really true that DIBP may call employer and ask duties? What if employer doesn't disclose anything? Most of the big US companies doesn't disclose information about employees to third parties. I am hundred percent sure my company will never do this,even they will not entertain such calls.


If the company is convinced that the inquiring party is DIBP, they will. If DIBP sends them email, they will certainly respond.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very buddy, just one more step for the golden mail.



tankit said:


> hi mathan
> 
> I have not done medical yet... Today my CO ask me for medical..
> It mean after medical visa will be grant naa.. I have already updated PCC n all documents.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, it helps to save some money.

Try to load some extra amount as there is 1.08% sur charge for travel card apart from your visa fee.



kamy58 said:


> Is Travel Card a safe option, I read on other threads it helps you save high exchange rates on Debit/Credit Card. Moreover, Credit card limit also needs to be high.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Yes, it helps to save some money.
> 
> Try to load some extra amount as there is 1.08% sur charge for travel card apart from your visa fee.


One more question

I have one EOI for State sponsorship and another for 189. What if I get both invitations in first week of August, Can I choose one or it may lead to any issues because my data will be copied over to next step?


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello mathan

after medical in how many days visa will be granted.. 
I mean if case officer ask for medical than they grant the visa na.. or they further investigate anything.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy you will get invite only for one. Not for both.



kamy58 said:


> One more question
> 
> I have one EOI for State sponsorship and another for 189. What if I get both invitations in first week of August, Can I choose one or it may lead to any issues because my data will be copied over to next step?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its like 50 - 60 days since the day of VISA application submission. 

Probably, the trend might have changed now.

Was your medicals requested by CO? May I know you VISA application submission date please.



tankit said:


> Hello mathan
> 
> after medical in how many days visa will be granted..
> I mean if case officer ask for medical than they grant the visa na.. or they further investigate anything.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy you will get invite only for one. Not for both.


Really, I have two separate EOIs. Skillselect doesn't even capture Passport number, how would action on one EOI can affect another EOI.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hello mathan 
my visa application date is 6 may 2015..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

May I know, have you used the same login for both the EOI submission or two different EOI ids for two EOI submission one for 189 and another for 190, please



kamy58 said:


> Really, I have two separate EOIs. Skillselect doesn't even capture Passport number, how would action on one EOI can affect another EOI.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Then I suppose you have done your medicals after CO asked for it.

So, I would suggest once your medicals are uploaded and reflected in your IMMI account, call-up DIBP to check whether all the requested documents are fine or do you need to submit anything further.

Little more closer to your grant I suppose  



tankit said:


> hello mathan
> my visa application date is 6 may 2015..


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> May I know, have you used the same login for both the EOI submission or two different EOI ids for two EOI submission one for 189 and another for 190, please


I have two different EOIs.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ok then you are fine buddy.

You might get two invitations.



kamy58 said:


> I have two different EOIs.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I have a question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
many thanks guys, please help


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

What information is required to be handy to file visa by filling 1393 form? Is there any pdf form available to go through the data which will be required to fill in this form.


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
> many thanks guys, please help


That seems a bit weird, my agent gave me the login info for the EOI before lodging so I could double check and make sure everything was okay, I was able to login and check the status whenever I wanted but my agent would get the email notifications... I don't know if there is really any special agent account but I had my own individual login ID and password that wasn't shared with any other cilents, they should at least be able to give you that. Maybe ask them for clarification on what the account situation is and how you can access your EOI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Usually agents tend to use a common login for submitting multiple EOI's or VISA application.

Currently, you have lodged your VISA application or submitted EOI through agent ?



189rayyar said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
> many thanks guys, please help


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I have given my pte exam today, hoping to get the result in a few days. I have drafted the eoi form at the skillselect website. Have a query regarding the references to the ACS assessment and the pte exam. Do we need to attach document proof for these at skillselect website? So far I haven't seen an option to do so in the eoi wizard. An I missing something?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> I have given my pte exam today, hoping to get the result in a few days. I have drafted the eoi form at the skillselect website. Have a query regarding the references to the ACS assessment and the pte exam. Do we need to attach document proof for these at skillselect website? So far I haven't seen an option to do so in the eoi wizard. An I missing something?


No documents needed for EOI, but make sure whatever you are claiming you have proper documents which would be asked at the time of visa


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

My Visa was revoked because of immigration intent. This is what I think. One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees? There is one more question, the cash in hand which I have declared in the application, is not maintained in the bank. what will be done in that case?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> My Visa was revoked because of immigration intent. This is what I think. One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees? There is one more question, the cash in hand which I have declared in the application, is not maintained in the bank. what will be done in that case?


My Visa was revoked because of immigration intent-- What do you mean, Is it a question or sharing the info?
One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees-- While submitting the visa application online.

the cash in hand which I have declared in the application-- You have to have it in some other form, you can not carry big cash overseas. Buy Travel card.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

kamy58 said:


> My Visa was revoked because of immigration intent-- What do you mean, Is it a question or sharing the info?
> One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees-- While submitting the visa application online.
> 
> the cash in hand which I have declared in the application-- You have to have it in some other form, you can not carry big cash overseas. Buy Travel card.


Hey Kamy58, sorry for not setting the context.

The thing is while submitting the application online, I have to provide details of my old passport. In which there is rejection stamp so I am kind of scared whether it would create any issues? So the question was related with that.

_One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees-- While submitting the visa application online._

someone just told me that one has to pay the fee after CO is allocated.. I am bit confused..when to pay the fee


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

I suppose its not a major show stopping reason to be worried about. (revoked due to intent) as long as you have all the documents in place for your 190 VISA application.

While submitting your VISA application you need to pay the VISA fee, post which you need to upload the documents as evidence.

Yes, for SS visa application there are some funds requirement needed to be shown. I think an self declaration of you assets can be done. Not very sure, as I did my 189 process. So, not very clear about this particular of 190.

FYI - Cash allowed inside Australia for per person is 10K AUD.



sumi81 said:


> My Visa was revoked because of immigration intent. This is what I think. One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees? There is one more question, the cash in hand which I have declared in the application, is not maintained in the bank. what will be done in that case?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> No documents needed for EOI, but make sure whatever you are claiming you have proper documents which would be asked at the time of visa


Thanks for your prompt reply. I have all documents for the points being claimed. Pte result is however expected in the next few days.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Hey Kamy58, sorry for not setting the context.
> 
> The thing is while submitting the application online, I have to provide details of my old passport. In which there is rejection stamp so I am kind of scared whether it would create any issues? So the question was related with that.
> 
> ...


The thing is while submitting the application online, I have to provide details of my old passport. In which there is rejection stamp so I am kind of scared whether it would create any issues? So the question was related with that.-- *It should not be an issue, mention the scenario of rejection and the time frame.*

_One more question, at what stage we pay the visa fees-- While submitting the visa application online
someone just told me that one has to pay the fee after CO is allocated.. I am bit confused..when to pay the fee--*CO comes much later in the picture, you have to pay when you submit visa application*_


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the best buddy...



basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. I have all documents for the points being claimed. Pte result is however expected in the next few days.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Nicemathan,

I will be following the below steps to go ahead with visa lodgement. Please correct me if I am wrong.

- Got Invitation
- Go to SkillSelect -> Click on Apply Visa
- Create an immi account
- Fill the details ( would there be any documents that I need to upload)
- Click Submit 
- Application is locked now- Go to payment and then done


- After this step..I would be able to upload all the docs.

Could you please tell from where I can get the document checklist to apply for the visa?


Thanks
Sumi


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes correct buddy.



sumi81 said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> I will be following the below steps to go ahead with visa lodgement. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

nicemathan said:


> Yes correct buddy.


Thanks for the reply..

I was accumulating all the docs and i came to know that i didnt save payslips from 2010-2013. And while looking for form 16 i dont have it for 2010-2011. In this case what shud i do?? I have also closed that bank account. Is there any alternative.. Please help


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have one more question.. I got promoted this month which is wffective from 1st july but the news was shared with me on 7th july. I didnot update the eoi that time as i had applied for sa ss on 6th july. Should i update the eoi now?? Will it create any problem?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Any option of checking with your payroll team to retrieve it.

Bank account statement you can get it, even if the account is closed.

You have the account number or the registered mobile number, try calling the customer care.



sumi81 said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> I was accumulating all the docs and i came to know that i didnt save payslips from 2010-2013. And while looking for form 16 i dont have it for 2010-2011. In this case what shud i do?? I have also closed that bank account. Is there any alternative.. Please help


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

That should be an issue.



sumi81 said:


> I have one more question.. I got promoted this month which is wffective from 1st july but the news was shared with me on 7th july. I didnot update the eoi that time as i had applied for sa ss on 6th july. Should i update the eoi now?? Will it create any problem?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Any option of checking with your payroll team to retrieve it.
> 
> Bank account statement you can get it, even if the account is closed.
> 
> You have the account number or the registered mobile number, try calling the customer care.


How many years back dated payslips and bank account should be provided?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

nicemathan said:


> That should be an issue.


Please advise what should i do now??


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Really *sorry* typo error.

I meant - *That shouldn't be a issue*



sumi81 said:


> Please advise what should i do now??


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, can anyone let me know the extra documents I would need on top of the ones already created for ACS to apply for the visa.

I read in the above posts that you need to have payslips, banks statements, tax statements, etc for all your job experiences, the ones counted for points. Is this mandatory?
In my case, I have roles and responsibility certificate from each employer in the employers letter head signed by authorised signatory. I also have the relieving certificates from all previous employers. Are payslips and other documents still mandatory?

Any other documents required for the visa, not required/procured for ACS? 

I have not got an invite, but want to ensure I keep all required docs ready.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hii mathan 

after asking for medical today CO ask for birth certificate for me n my wife.. provided the same. 

My Visa team is from adelaide.. My occupation code is :- software engineer... 

I am worried about my job verification.. till the time my employer do not received any correspondence from visa team.. 
will they do physical verification or will they call or email. 
Kindly guide me..


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

nicemathan said:


> Really *sorry* typo error.
> 
> I meant - *That shouldn't be a issue*


Thanks..that's a relief


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hii mathan 

after asking for medical today CO ask for birth certificate for me n my wife.. provided the same. 

My Visa team is from adelaide.. My occupation code is :- software engineer... 

I am worried about my job verification.. till the time my employer do not received any correspondence from visa team.. 
will they do physical verification or will they call or email. 
Kindly guide me..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Dont worry buddy, everything will be fine.  



tankit said:


> Hii mathan
> 
> after asking for medical today CO ask for birth certificate for me n my wife.. provided the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Dont worry buddy, everything will be fine.


Guys, can anyone let me know the extra documents I would need on top of the ones already created for ACS to apply for the visa.

I read in the above posts that you need to have payslips, banks statements, tax statements, etc for all your job experiences, the ones counted for points. Is this mandatory?
In my case, I have roles and responsibility certificate from each employer in the employers letter head signed by authorised signatory. I also have the relieving certificates from all previous employers. Are payslips and other documents still mandatory?

Any other documents required for the visa, not required/procured for ACS?

I have not got an invite, but want to ensure I keep all required docs ready.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Guys, can anyone let me know the extra documents I would need on top of the ones already created for ACS to apply for the visa.
> 
> I read in the above posts that you need to have payslips, banks statements, tax statements, etc for all your job experiences, the ones counted for points. Is this mandatory?
> In my case, I have roles and responsibility certificate from each employer in the employers letter head signed by authorised signatory. I also have the relieving certificates from all previous employers. Are payslips and other documents still mandatory?
> ...


If you are claiming points for employment then it would be good to submit documents as much as you can. It will make your case stronger.

If you have bank statements then its good to go.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

More relevant evidences you submit your case is going to be stronger.

Thats the reason why most applicants submit as much relevant documents as possible.

Rest your decision buddy.

If you are able to get it, do some follow-ups and make sure you have them   



basilmabraham said:


> Guys, can anyone let me know the extra documents I would need on top of the ones already created for ACS to apply for the visa.
> 
> I read in the above posts that you need to have payslips, banks statements, tax statements, etc for all your job experiences, the ones counted for points. Is this mandatory?
> In my case, I have roles and responsibility certificate from each employer in the employers letter head signed by authorised signatory. I also have the relieving certificates from all previous employers. Are payslips and other documents still mandatory?
> ...


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> More relevant evidences you submit your case is going to be stronger.
> 
> Thats the reason why most applicants submit as much relevant documents as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nicemathan and mandy for the clarification. In no way I want to make my case weaker. I will start working on getting the documents. 

I should be able to get payslips for all my employments and hopefully bank statements too. Do they need to be certified notarized as did for ACS assessment?

Also, please suggest any other document that may be required for the visa application.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Every photocopy needs to be notarized.

Also go through the first few pages of this thread, on the list of documents I had submitted. You can try and emulate the same 

All the best buddy.  



basilmabraham said:


> Thanks Nicemathan and mandy for the clarification. In no way I want to make my case weaker. I will start working on getting the documents.
> 
> I should be able to get payslips for all my employments and hopefully bank statements too. Do they need to be certified notarized as did for ACS assessment?
> 
> Also, please suggest any other document that may be required for the visa application.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi Mathan, Everyone,

I am a newbie. I have just started my journey and I am planning to go for Australia PR. 
I have gone through this thread.Thanks for all the valuable information provided. It will be extremely helpful for a new bie like me. It clarified many 
of my doubts but I have some more doubts. Could you guys please clarify:

Please find my PR points:

Age: 36 --> Points: 25
English language Ability --> Currently 0
Qualifications: BTech ECE in 2003, MSc computer science (distance) from 2011 --> points 15
Experience (IT): 11 years in india , 11 months in australia --> some doubts

Other than this I hold 457 visa valid till March 2016. I have worked in australia for 11 months on this 457 visa.

My doubts are:

I am planning to do skill assessment under "ANZSCO CODE: 261313 Software Engineer" for 189 visa. My 12 years experience is divided mostly into Automation testing, 1.5 years development. My doubts are:

1. Is it possible for automation testing (plus 1.5 years development) experience person to go for skills assessment under "ANZSCO CODE: 261313 Software Engineer" category. In case if I get 0 points for my experience and if I acheive 20 points in PTE I will get 60 points overall. Do I need to take a chance or not??. Please let me know if my understanding is wrong.

2. I am BTech ECE graduate. I have computers related subjects also in BTech ECE. Do they allot points to my 12 years IT experience in automation testing, development since I am BTech ECE graduate.

3. If I submit MSC computer science (Passed in 2011 distance education) to ACS do they consider my experience from 2003 to 2011??

4. I am planning to remove around 2.8 years experience from my total 12 years as this experience is related to 
my 1st company and it is closed now. I cant produce any tax declarations, bank statements related to this period.

Please let me know if I can get any points for my total experience?? 

5. I have done technical evaluation from y axis consultancy (in April 2015) and got 60 points under "261313 Software Engineer" considering 10 points for english language. I got 10 points for my experience also after telling y axis I have done the responsibilities of "261313 software engineer". Does the same thing happens if ACS does my skills assessment??

6. I was on medical leave from July 2014 to December 2014 (but I got salary till August 2014) and started going to the company from end of december. Do I need to mention these details while going for skills assessment with ACS.

7. Considering my situation which one is the best option?? Going for pte first or skills assessment with acs first. I am aiming for pte 20 points but not sure whether I will be able to acheive or not. If I go for ACS first my worry is what happens if I dont provide pte results in specific period??

8. In case If acs skills assessment is positive is there any specific timeperiod in which to submit the pte results.?? 

9. I have worked for 11 months in australia and I am short of 40 days for claiming 1 year experience in australia. Does ACS allots 5 points for this experience of 11 months. Is this possible??

Once again thanks for all the information provided. I have just started my journey. Could you please clarify my doubts.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## vivekbwaj (Jul 25, 2015)

This is regarding points calculation for the process of migrating to Australia.I got my skill assessment done from Australian Computer Society

Here is the scenario.

The ACS Skill assesment letter says:

Dates: 07/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 0mths)

Position: P1

Employer: C1

Country: INDIA 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dates: 08/11 - 07/15 (3yrs 11mths) 

Position: P2

Employer: C2

Country: INDIA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
So total work experience is 4 years 11 months and document says that experience after August 2012 will be considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.

07/15 above is not the end date of the employment but the date I got my work reference letter printed,My current organization is C2
So,If I submit Expression of interest for immigration to Australia on say 8th Sep,2015, how much year of work experience would I be awarded considering I continue to work with C2 Would I require any addition document to be attached at that point? If yes, which document.Also what should the appropriate date of EOI be in order to evaluate 5 years of work experience?

Thank you in advance.Hoping to get answers to my query in this thread
Here is the scenario.

The ACS Skill assesment letter says:

Dates: 07/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 0mths)

Position: P1

Employer: C1

Country: INDIA 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dates: 08/11 - 07/15 (3yrs 11mths) 

Position: P2

Employer: C2

Country: INDIA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
So total work experience is 4 years 11 months and document says that experience after August 2012 will be considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.

07/15 above is not the end date of the employment but the date I got my work reference letter printed,My current organization is C2
So,If I submit Expression of interest for immigration to Australia on say 8th Sep,2015, how much year of work experience would I be awarded considering I continue to work with C2 Would I require any addition document to be attached at that point? If yes, which document.Also what should the appropriate date of EOI be in order to evaluate 5 years of work experience?


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi,

Thanks guys for all the information provided. Could you please clarify my doubt. 

I have been working for last 7.6 years in different projects under different managers in my current company. One of my manager with whom I have worked in 3 projects have left the company in 2011 time. He agreed to do statutory declaration for me. Is it ok to do the statutory declaration by him or do i need to do statutory declaration only with currently working manager. I am scared to approach my manager for asking this as I dont know whether he is going to agree for this or not. Also he sits in a different city than my current working location.

Could you please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

vivekbwaj said:


> This is regarding points calculation for the process of migrating to Australia.I got my skill assessment done from Australian Computer Society
> 
> Here is the scenario.
> 
> ...


As per your assessment, your experience to avail points starts from Sep, 2012 which you means your current experience for points calculation is 2 years and 11 month. 

1. So, if you submit your EOI , you will be awarded points as per 2 years and 11 month experience, as the time passes EOI will keep on adding the experience e.g. at the end of next month your experience will become 3 years and if the slab for points award changes then your points will be recalculated automatically.
2. At the time of EOI you don't need to submit any experience letter to any other documentations and if you don't change your job it will continue as it is, if you change your job you have to update your EOI accordingly.
3. If you get the invitation, you will be asked to provide documents for everything experience, degree.....
4. If you don't change the company, at the time of visa you can provide latest pay slips and bank statement along with experience letter you obtained for ACS to show the proof that you are still working the old company


----------



## vivekbwaj (Jul 25, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> As per your assessment, your experience to avail points starts from Sep, 2012 which you means your current experience for points calculation is 2 years and 11 month.
> 
> 1. So, if you submit your EOI , you will be awarded points as per 2 years and 11 month experience, as the time passes EOI will keep on adding the experience e.g. at the end of next month your experience will become 3 years and if the slab for points award changes then your points will be recalculated automatically.
> 2. At the time of EOI you don't need to submit any experience letter to any other documentations and if you don't change your job it will continue as it is, if you change your job you have to update your EOI accordingly.
> ...


Thanks Kamy for the reply,
So to be one the safer side,if I submit EOI around 8th of september that would make total work exp 3years and I would be eligible to get 5 points
Right?
And then wait for the invitation after which I can submit my ACS result document + payslip for July 2015 and aug 2015 or a letter from my current organization C2 that I am currently working for them.That should suffice? Make my case stronger?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

vivekbwaj said:


> Thanks Kamy for the reply,
> So to be one the safer side,if I submit EOI around 8th of september that would make total work exp 3years and I would be eligible to get 5 points
> Right?- Yes, you can submit it even now. So when system reaches at a stage when your expereince will be 3 years it will recalculate which I believe would be 31st Aust or 1st Sept.
> 
> And then wait for the invitation after which I can submit my ACS result document + payslip for July 2015 and aug 2015 or a letter from my current organization C2 that I am currently working for them.That should suffice? Make my case stronger?


-- Yes, no just these two months, you would have to gather few older payslips as well and also bank statement would make the case stronger.


----------



## vivekbwaj (Jul 25, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> -- Yes, no just these two months, you would have to gather few older payslips as well and also bank statement would make the case stronger.


that wouldn't be a problem,I have those with me
During ACS I submitted not only the work reference but also proof of salary.I would repeat them plus july and august salary too.
But is there any max number of documents that we can submit during VISA or just one pdf that has everything(ACS result+all payslips and letters) ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Rohit,

No worries. It is the case with most of the people I have come across. 

The options are like this:

1) Try to get from your company in official letter head
2) If not prepare a SD and get your manager sign or vouch for you.
3) If not get someone senior in your current company to do point#2.
4) If not get someone who has left the organisation to follow point#2, but try to submit their relieving letter just to prove that your tenure over laps with his/her's.

All the best buddy.



rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks guys for all the information provided. Could you please clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Vivek,

May I know your points breakup please.



vivekbwaj said:


> that wouldn't be a problem,I have those with me
> During ACS I submitted not only the work reference but also proof of salary.I would repeat them plus july and august salary too.
> But is there any max number of documents that we can submit during VISA or just one pdf that has everything(ACS result+all payslips and letters) ?


----------



## vivekbwaj (Jul 25, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> May I know your points breakup please.


age 27 (30 points)
ielts: l=7 s=8.5 w=7.5 r=7.5 (10 points)
education 15 points
55 points
Need 5 points from Overseas Work Experience criteria


----------



## kiwiberry (Jul 27, 2015)

First off, thank you nicemathan for a very comprehensive description about the 189 process! I've seen people around the forums using a bunch of acronyms (like CO and PCC) and I have no idea what they meant. But now I understand the process (as well as the acronyms) so much better now!

Anyway, I have a question about 189 and I'd appreciate the insight of anyone here who would know the answer to it:

Let's say that I'm applying for 189 and my nominated occupation is Early Childhood Teacher. When my visa and other registration papers have already been processed and I'm already in Australia, would it be legal for me to work under another occupation other than my nominated occupation for the 189, like if I work as a Primary School Teacher instead of an Early Childhood Teacher?

Thanks in advance for anyone who could answer. Cheers!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey nicemathan

I have a small doubt regarding eoi. I submitted one EOI with 189 and 190 ticked in the same eoi.

I now feel that i should remove my 190 and keep only 189. Is that possible?

Can i remove one subclass from an eoi where i have opted for 2 subclasses in the same eoi?
Please suggest,

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Hey nicemathan
> 
> I have a small doubt regarding eoi. I submitted one EOI with 189 and 190 ticked in the same eoi.
> 
> ...


You can do it with no issues by clicking Amend, also even if you leave it as it is it won't harm because when a state looks for a candidate for nomination they first ask you to apply on their website which is outside of EOI and unless you submit that application and they process and approves in EOI.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Mathan for the quick reply


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks Mathan for quick reply.



nicemathan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> No worries. It is the case with most of the people I have come across.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All, 

Can anyone please confirm if one can travel overseas after applying visa?

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

I Have one more question..form 80 and 1221 is needed for every applicant who are above 18 in application??


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have one question.I have contacted my previous company HR to provide roles and responsiblities on
company letter head. He asked me to send the word template, project I have worked and also my reporting manager at that time.

Actually I dont have good relation with that manager when I was leaving the company more than 7 years before. I am getting scared now if I provide that manager name he/she may give bad feedback (or responsiblities not correct) about me then what happens?? or do I need to go for statutory declaration??. Could you please let me know.

Does the companies maintain reporting managers names even after 7 years. I am not sure whether that manager is present in the company or not. Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> I Have one more question..form 80 and 1221 is needed for every applicant who are above 18 in application??


can anyone please reply on this?


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> I Have one more question..form 80 and 1221 is needed for every applicant who are above 18 in application??


They are generally not mandatory unless they are asked for by your case officer, the DIBP website says Form 80 is required if you are applying onshore... A lot of people tend to submit both forms upfront to speed the process along, which seems to work but I guess the downside of that is you might be giving the government more information about yourself than you need to and the forms (especially 80) are quite long and tedious to fill out. If you are comfortable with this you can go ahead and submit, though quite a few people get direct grants without being asked for either form, every case is different.

My personal preference would be to fill out both forms and keep them so they are ready to upload if asked for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi,

Today I have contacted from current company HR and asked for Roles and responsibilities letter. He asked why it is required??. I told lie saying I have attended the job interview and they were asking R&R letter. Immediately my HR responded that they wont provide such letter. They provide only relieving letter to the employees who put resignation. Please let me know if the only option available for me is SD from senior person. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi,

Can anyone please clarify my doubt. I am totally confused. I have been working in my current company from 2007 to till date. If my manager who had left the company in 2011 gives statutory declaration for the projects worked under him from 2007 to 2011 period do I need to submit one more statutory declaration for the period 2012 to till date as I am still working in the same company. Could you please let me know. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



nicemathan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> No worries. It is the case with most of the people I have come across.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi,

I have one more doubt. I have been working in the current company for 7.6 years. While providing the statutory declaration do I need to mention overall 7 to 10 responsibilities performed in my 7.6 years experience or do I need to specify each and every project, period and the responsibilities performed in each and every project. Could you please advice. I am confused.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

SetFree said:


> They are generally not mandatory unless they are asked for by your case officer, the DIBP website says Form 80 is required if you are applying onshore... A lot of people tend to submit both forms upfront to speed the process along, which seems to work but I guess the downside of that is you might be giving the government more information about yourself than you need to and the forms (especially 80) are quite long and tedious to fill out. If you are comfortable with this you can go ahead and submit, though quite a few people get direct grants without being asked for either form, every case is different.
> 
> My personal preference would be to fill out both forms and keep them so they are ready to upload if asked for.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply..

I want to fill the Form 80 and Form 1221.. Do I need to fill it for both myself and my husband or is it required only for primary applicant?


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please clarify my doubt. I am totally confused. I have been working in my current company from 2007 to till date. If my manager who had left the company in 2011 gives statutory declaration for the projects worked under him from 2007 to 2011 period do I need to submit one more statutory declaration for the period 2012 to till date as I am still working in the same company. Could you please let me know.
> 
> ...



I am also facing the same issue....I had worked with 2 major IT companies but chasing them for a while but no use.. As my reporting managers have either left the company or they are not agreeing to provide R&R...
Can we get Statutory Declaration from any senior colleague who is currently with the Previous Organisation claiming that I have worked with him and following are his R&R.
and addition to that we can add his/her Company ID card as well.

Expert advice will be highly appreciated guys


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Svats said:


> I am also facing the same issue....I had worked with 2 major IT companies but chasing them for a while but no use.. As my reporting managers have either left the company or they are not agreeing to provide R&R...
> Can we get Statutory Declaration from any senior colleague who is currently with the Previous Organisation claiming that I have worked with him and following are his R&R.
> and addition to that we can add his/her Company ID card as well.
> 
> Expert advice will be highly appreciated guys


I am also facing the same issue....I had worked with 2 major IT companies but chasing them for a while but no use.. As my reporting managers have either left the company or they are not agreeing to provide R&R...
Can we get Statutory Declaration from any senior colleague who is currently with the Previous Organisation claiming that I have worked with him and following are his R&R.
and addition to that we can add his/her Company ID card as well.

Expert advice will be highly appreciated guys... 

Nicemathan or Jeeten : Can you please throw some light on this ST stuff in this particular case??


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> I want to fill the Form 80 and Form 1221.. Do I need to fill it for both myself and my husband or is it required only for primary applicant?


I think it's usually 80 for primary applicant and 1221 for spouse/dependents...

Hope this helps.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> I want to fill the Form 80 and Form 1221.. Do I need to fill it for both myself and my husband or is it required only for primary applicant?


Both forms for you and your spouse.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Need help on Employment section of Form 80.

Please help me how should I put it, below is what I can think

Employer X- Aug 2009- Current Position X(This is how I mentioned in ACS as well)
Employer X- May 2004- Jul 2009 Position YThis is how I mentioned in ACS as well)
Unemployed May 2003-Apr 2004
Post Graduation Aug 2000- Apr 2003
Unemployed 1999- Jul 2000
Graduation 1995-1999
Senior Secondary school 1993-1995
.
.
.
Unemployed 1980 to 1983(Start of Primary School)

Is it the right format?

Also,there are only few rows on question 20 of employement section, however, my rows are many more how do I put all this information?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*English language requirement for migrating dependent?*

Hi there,
I had a query on english language proficiency for migrating dependent. If dependent is Engineer studied the course in English for 4 years, would IELTS or PTE score still be necessary? If not, what are the supporting documents we need to provide
Thanks in advance,
Ss


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I am in the process of filling up the visa form and have a query regarding the "Previous countries of residence". Which all stays in other countries need to be mentioned.

Me, wife and son have lived in Germany for close to 2 years and I have initiated process to get the PCC from Germany. Definitely this information need to be mentioned and proof uploaded.

I as part of my job travelled across the globe and stayed in many countries in the past 10 years. Stays ranging from 1 night to few months, but never more than 3 months. I have 3 passports full of travels. Now, do I need to mention each and every travel I have made under "Previous countries of residence"?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> I want to fill the Form 80 and Form 1221.. Do I need to fill it for both myself and my husband or is it required only for primary applicant?


I am filling it for both. i.e 2 forms . I hope this helps. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> I am in the process of filling up the visa form and have a query regarding the "Previous countries of residence". Which all stays in other countries need to be mentioned.
> 
> Me, wife and son have lived in Germany for close to 2 years and I have initiated process to get the PCC from Germany. Definitely this information need to be mentioned and proof uploaded.
> 
> I as part of my job travelled across the globe and stayed in many countries in the past 10 years. Stays ranging from 1 night to few months, but never more than 3 months. I have 3 passports full of travels. Now, do I need to mention each and every travel I have made under "Previous countries of residence"?


No, the question is asking for countries of RESIDENCE, so that would include places you've actually lived, as in held residence... You can exclude vacations, business trips, transit, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Really sorry folks.... bit busy with my movement to Oz....

Yet to start my job hunt, so not checking the thread frequently. 

Will be dedicated an hour per day from next for this thread.

Please bare with me till then.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

SetFree said:


> No, the question is asking for countries of RESIDENCE, so that would include places you've actually lived, as in held residence... You can exclude vacations, business trips, transit, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, this helps.


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

*mediacals*

Hi all,
I have done my medicals on 1-8-2015 before CO allocation to save time, but on the lodgement page infront of health check says recommended, however, when I open health details it says: medicals finalized and waiting CO allocation. Does that mean that the hospital might not have sent my medicals yet?


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

I am just starting the process and am very nervous. I have earlier tried my luck for canadian pr the agent was fake and iy wasted my two years. I don't know anything about immigration and after reading your post it gave me some strenght to atleast try. I am an engineer with 5+ years experience in a govt. company. I just hope I get through this time.

Thanks for all your help.
Goodluck


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You are look good buddy... congratulations 



ghada.new said:


> Hi all,
> I have done my medicals on 1-8-2015 before CO allocation to save time, but on the lodgement page infront of health check says recommended, however, when I open health details it says: medicals finalized and waiting CO allocation. Does that mean that the hospital might not have sent my medicals yet?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy, you are at the right place.

Go through various threads in this forum, you will be able to do it yourself.

All the very best.    



australianexpat2015 said:


> I am just starting the process and am very nervous. I have earlier tried my luck for canadian pr the agent was fake and iy wasted my two years. I don't know anything about immigration and after reading your post it gave me some strenght to atleast try. I am an engineer with 5+ years experience in a govt. company. I just hope I get through this time.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> Goodluck


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi nicemanthan,

when didi you finally get your PR and when did you Fly?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

April visa, August came here... currently job hunt in-progress.



australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi nicemanthan,
> 
> when didi you finally get your PR and when did you Fly?


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> April visa, August came here... currently job hunt in-progress.


thanks for the reply. your posts are quiet encouraging..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

May I know what stage you are in the VISA process and your experience and skillset please



australianexpat2015 said:


> thanks for the reply. your posts are quiet encouraging..


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi guys, After we submit our EOI and when we get invite, Do we have to upload 10th and 12th certificate or just the highest level of education?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> April visa, August came here... currently job hunt in-progress.


That's great news Mathan. How is oz treating you and how is your job hunt going finding it difficult or easy?


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> May I know what stage you are in the VISA process and your experience and skillset please


Hi Nicemanthan,

My husband is an electronics and control engineer. So far his Roles and duties in his current job match 50% with the electronics engineer but he has been woring in instrumentation department. We yet do not know whether we are eligible for electronics engineer profile or not.And we have not yet began anything. 

Do you have any suggestions for us?


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Folks -

Need your quick help please. I am submitting my ACS assessment for System Analyst. While filling up the online form I am having few confusions so thought to clarify first with senior members of this forum -

1. Family name in the form is a mandate field. In my passport - my given name is Simer Preet Singh. And the same I am entering in the field *given name* and *preferred first name* (which is auto-filled and I haven't changed ). Now, I am confused - shall I put my last name/ surname in *Family name * or not as its not mentioned on my passport? 

2.








In Education details - Do I need to submit all 8 semester mark sheets and degree in 1 PDF or two attachments (one for degree and one for all 8 DMC's). If it's 2 attachments then, what should be the name of documents - certificate or transcript? Please help

3.








In relevant experience - Its my fifth job where I am currently employed. So Do I need to enter the details of every employer one by one (attaching self declarations, payslips, relieving and experience letters) or just one pdf with all attachments from all 5 companies? Please clarify.

I am really confused as the instructions state that *you need to attach all your educational and experience documents in 1 PDF *. But here the fields have several.


THANKS IN ANTICIPATION


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Simer86 said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> Need your quick help please. I am submitting my ACS assessment for System Analyst. While filling up the online form I am having few confusions so thought to clarify first with senior members of this forum -
> 
> ...


1. You can put your surname in Family name column. But if it is blank in passport, you can go to the passport office and add an observation in the passport mentioning the correct first name and surname.

2. 2 documents are fine. But make sure that the file size is as per the guidelines. I gave the file name like this. 
a) "FirstName_LastName_BE_Mark_Sheets_notarized.pdf " 
b) "FirstName_LastName_BE_Degree_Certificate_notarized.pdf "

3. I am not so sure about this, I had only one company. definitely you need to provide the details of all the jobs you had.


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

JK684 said:


> 1. You can put your surname in Family name column. But if it is blank in passport, you can go to the passport office and add an observation in the passport mentioning the correct first name and surname.
> 
> 2. 2 documents are fine. But make sure that the file size is as per the guidelines. I gave the file name like this.
> a) "FirstName_LastName_BE_Mark_Sheets_notarized.pdf "
> ...


Another thing - for your current company, Did you select the date when you filed the application for ACS in "TO"? As there is no option for working till date?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Simer86 said:


> Another thing - for your current company, Did you select the date when you filed the application for ACS in "TO"? As there is no option for working till date?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



I dont remember exactly what I did. I guess I selected the current date. See if you can just give month and year (say August 2015).


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a question on Employer name mentioned in EOI, does it get copied over to Visa application after invite or we can edit that information in visa application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Simer86 said:


> Another thing - for your current company, Did you select the date when you filed the application for ACS in "TO"? As there is no option for working till date?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Input the date of your submission there. ACS will still consider the date on your reference letter/ statutory declaration as the To-Date though.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy,

Thanks for your comment 😉

If you could define, what is difficult and easy, it will be helpful for me to provide answer 😀😀😀



Rajgowda said:


> That's great news Mathan. How is oz treating you and how is your job hunt going finding it difficult or easy?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Complete PTE or IELTS or any other accepted English exam and aim for high scores, post that assessment and the rest, go through the process which I had stated in this thread.

Sounds simple, but you have to put in time and effort buddy.

All the best 👍👍👍




australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi Nicemanthan,
> 
> My husband is an electronics and control engineer. So far his Roles and duties in his current job match 50% with the electronics engineer but he has been woring in instrumentation department. We yet do not know whether we are eligible for electronics engineer profile or not.And we have not yet began anything.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for us?


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks nicemanthan, we are already oreparing to give PTE exams next month. Hopefully will start the process soon too. Thanks for the post and advice. And all the best for job hunt.
Also if its not too much to ask can you tell me how long does it take after the exams score to start and finish the immigration process and i mean approximately.
Thanks in advance and once again all the best.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If you are able to score 20 points out of English exams then your overall point is given a bump as most applicants pick only 10 point from English exam.

So, your points will be higher, higher the overall points quicker the process.

In all, direct answers.

PTE in most cases results are out next day or in few days. Not sure of the current patterns and trends.

Regarding overall time frame for the process, it depends.

If you have everything ready without any complications, it would be anywhere between 4-6 To 8-10 months.

All the best with your preparations, what is your background and your spouses experience please, if I may know.



australianexpat2015 said:


> Thanks nicemanthan, we are already oreparing to give PTE exams next month. Hopefully will start the process soon too. Thanks for the post and advice. And all the best for job hunt.
> Also if its not too much to ask can you tell me how long does it take after the exams score to start and finish the immigration process and i mean approximately.
> Thanks in advance and once again all the best.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi mates,

I have following concerns regarding my application. kindly suggest:-
1. I have done Electronics and communication from Punjab technical university... My accessing authority is Engineers Australia...but i didn't find my university and college in any accord.. does anyone knows?

2. I have 2 yrs of gap in my work experience.in total i have 5 yrs+ work exp but less than 8 yrs ( gap not added). Does Engineers Australia deduct points of gap ?

Kindly share.

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy,

I am not sure of the EA assessment. Probably you could try checking with EA assessment related threads.



Singh85 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have following concerns regarding my application. kindly suggest:-
> 1. I have done Electronics and communication from Punjab technical university... My accessing authority is Engineers Australia...but i didn't find my university and college in any accord.. does anyone knows?
> ...


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> If you are able to score 20 points out of English exams then your overall point is given a bump as most applicants pick only 10 point from English exam.
> 
> So, your points will be higher, higher the overall points quicker the process.
> 
> ...


Hi again. My husband has done his electronics and control engineering and done Mba after MBA he joined SAIL and till this daye is working here. He has now 5 and an half years experience in his feild of electronics. 
As for me after my MBA we got married and this being a very small town I was unable to find work. And last year we were blessed with a girl.
So what do you think are our chances and if we get all documents ready and hopefully have our PTE score by next month how long can it take for us?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes ofcourse. Aim for 20 points in PTE.

All the best. Bye for now 



australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi again. My husband has done his electronics and control engineering and done Mba after MBA he joined SAIL and till this daye is working here. He has now 5 and an half years experience in his feild of electronics.
> As for me after my MBA we got married and this being a very small town I was unable to find work. And last year we were blessed with a girl.
> So what do you think are our chances and if we get all documents ready and hopefully have our PTE score by next month how long can it take for us?


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.

I have around 8 years 7 months experience.

My experience is mostly into automation testing, Database Server administration
1+ years in development, manual testing (which involved sql coding) and performance testing

I am planning to apply for 189 visa under the code 261313 software engineer. 
I am planning to go for acs assessment for the code 261313 software engineer
I am not sure what are my chances. Please let me know what are my chances
of getting 189 visa.

Please let me know how many responsibilities I need to mention.

I am planning to mention 137 responsibilities covering 12 projects in 3 companies. 
Most of the responsibilities are related to automation testing, database server administration, development, performance testing which I have done.

Please let me know if I am mentioning too many responsibilities for acs assessment. Will it become a problem when I go for acs assessment with different job code in future. This is my first time I am going for acs assessment. Please help.

I am not sure how many responsibilities I need to submit overall. Could you please guide me.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ok I read your question below.

Before I give my point of view, one clarification

Have you completed your required English Exam? If not not. I request to first complete it and aim for 20 / 10 points, post which go for assessment.

The stress will be less, if you go via this approach  



rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

Simer86 said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> Need your quick help please. I am submitting my ACS assessment for System Analyst. While filling up the online form I am having few confusions so thought to clarify first with senior members of this forum -
> 
> ...


Anyone else from senior members - please help me here with point number 3.. Shall I create 5 pdf's for all the companies that I have worked for? 

Company 1 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 2 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 3 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 4 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 5 - R&R on company letter head + one salary slip 

Please help me if I am missing something or If I need to create one single pdf and upload - which I guess wont be the appropriate way as the form is asking me to mention my work experience FROM - TO, which can't be combined in one single set of months /years.

Keep smiling!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Perfect approach buddy. Sorry If I had missed to answer your query   



Simer86 said:


> Anyone else from senior members - please help me here with point number 3.. Shall I create 5 pdf's for all the companies that I have worked for?
> 
> Company 1 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip
> 
> ...


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Friends,

can some one please tell me if i have any chance to get invite this coming sept 7th round, I applied EOI on 25th july , for 263111 (computer and system engineer) with 60 pts. please experts, advice.Thanks


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thank you very much Mathan.

After going through your thread in this forum I thought first I need to go for ACS assessment and if it comes positive then planned to go for english exam. Now you have mentioned in reverse. Please let me know if I am wrong.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



nicemathan said:


> Ok I read your question below.
> 
> Before I give my point of view, one clarification
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for all the valuable information provided in this forum.

For past 30 days I have followed up with my previous 2 company HRs and with very much difficulty I was able to get the Roles and responsibilities letters but to my bad luck 

1. 2nd Company HR was not willing to mention my job location country as India as per their policy but in mail chain with her one of the HR mentioned that I worked on chennai payroll which is my job location during the entire job tenure. Can I show this mail as proof to ACS for job location country. She told that they wont change the standard format letter. I requested her multiple times but no luck. Please let me know if the job location country is very important or acs is ok with the roles and responsibilities on company letter head without specifying my job location country. I dont even know any one in this company to go for statutory declaration also. I had worked in this company 8 years before. I am not sure what to do.


2. Today 1st Company HR provided the roles and responsibilities letter as per their standard format but it doesn't contains job location country. I requested her to provide the job location country. I am not sure if she is going to incorporate my job location country in the letter.
I had worked with this company also 8 years before.

8 years before I dont even have passport to travel out of India. Can i show my passport pages as proof to acs. After joining my current company I got the passport.

Could you please let me know how important the job location country on the roles and responsibilities letter provided on the company letter head. Please
let me know if acs is ok with roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head without my job location country.

For acs assessment I am planning to provide roles and responsibilities letter on the company letter head without job location country for the 1st 2 companies and statutory declaration for my current company since my current company was not willing to provide roles and responsibilities
letter.

Another important point is if ACS deducts 2 years of my experience then my first 2 companies experience will gets deducted since I have worked for 16 months in total with the first 2 companies. Does ACS first deducts the 2 years experience and then check other companies roles and responsibilities for assessment or ACS assess or checks the first 2 years experience roles and responsibilities before deducting those 2 years??. Please let me know

Can anyone please reply. Please guide me.

Thank and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice thread.. So far I've only submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite but it's good to know what comes ahead 

So I wonder if i didn't claim any points for work experience, am I still required to submit records for my previous jobs? I'm not currently working and my previous employment was only for 18 months (so no points)?

If I have to submit probably best to start gathering the documents right now lol


----------



## hari_sudhan (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Rohit

Country is not mandatory in your R&R letter, at least I did not have in mine. 
Moreover, reference letters are to be given in the company letter head which will anyway contain full address of the company including country.

Mandatory items shall be :
- company name
- your designation
- duration of work
- use of words like "permanent full-time"
- roles and responsibilities ( ensure this matches your job code )
- HR sign and seal
- Notary sign and seal


ACS checks for all your VALID ( those matching the job code ) experience documents and out of that, 'x' years would be deducted, based on your education qualification. So it is better to provide all experience R&R/statutory declaration and leave the rest to ACS to decide on what is valid and how much to be deducted.

Hope this helps.



rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you very much for all the valuable information provided in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> can some one please tell me if i have any chance to get invite this coming sept 7th round, I applied EOI on 25th july , for 263111 (computer and system engineer) with 60 pts. please experts, advice.Thanks


mate, 

i heard 60 pts is risky....


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Bro, 
Risky ? you mean there are less chances to get it on september?


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

I exactly had the same situation. to me the requirement was

1● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
2● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
3● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
4● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
5● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).

I was not able to fulfill all of those, specially (the salary structure), however I pulled my bank statements for 10 years and submitted. Rest of the requirements I was able to collect it from HR itself. Luckily it did work.

Jai



rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you very much for all the valuable information provided in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much Jaiboy.

Please find the details included in my roles and responsibilities letter on the company letter:

1 A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference. --> Yes
2 The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses. --> Yes
3 The name and position of the person authorized to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted. --> Name included but not specific position. I think he is HR head.
4 The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.--> No but ACS can easily check with anyone in HR department.
5 The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). --> Except salary earned other things were mentioned.

I feel the details incorporated in my roles and responsibilities letter are enough for acs assessment. I can provide the bank statements also if required. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



jaiboy said:


> I exactly had the same situation. to me the requirement was
> 
> 1● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> 2● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much hari_sudhan. My roles and responsibilities on the company letter head contain all the mandatory items specified except HR seal but HR signature is included.

I feel these details are enough for acs assessment. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



hari_sudhan said:


> Hi Rohit
> 
> Country is not mandatory in your R&R letter, at least I did not have in mine.
> Moreover, reference letters are to be given in the company letter head which will anyway contain full address of the company including country.
> ...


----------



## hari_sudhan (Dec 21, 2014)

If no seal, ensure the name and designation of the signee is clearly visible [ is better if the name and designation are typed and then signed ]



rohit5 said:


> Thank you very much hari_sudhan. My roles and responsibilities on the company letter head contain all the mandatory items specified except HR seal but HR signature is included.
> 
> I feel these details are enough for acs assessment. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

This is what my company has provided me in their standard format. Senior members, please have a glance and let me know - if this would work for SA


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

weird, my migration agent says that the employment reference document need not to be signed by HR, any colleague also OK


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its like this, I travelled from point A to C via B.

However, after completing the travel, I notice there is a better route to C instead of VIA B.

So, please dont take exact same steps like me.

Proceed for English exams first aim for maximum points and then assessment. You will avoid stress.  



rohit5 said:


> Thank you very much Mathan.
> 
> After going through your thread in this forum I thought first I need to go for ACS assessment and if it comes positive then planned to go for english exam. Now you have mentioned in reverse. Please let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

Simer86 said:


> This is what my company has provided me in their standard format. Senior members, please have a glance and let me know - if this would work for SA
> 
> 
> View attachment 49826


Anyone from senior members - please have a look and let me know if this looks okay?

Also, i have another question - While filing your visa request, do you need a fresh R&R letter from your company? Or same can be uploaded as I guess there would be a gap of almost 3 to 4 months in ACS and Visa application?

Thanks in Anticipation..


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

When I submit my visa application in the immigration website, the window freezes for a long time and then I get the following error - "We are sorry, the expected page cannot currently be displayed. Please close this window and return to the Immigration web site to try again."

I tried few more times, but the same issue is showing. I am trying this as I am typing this message. The Submit Status column has a green tick and the Message column says "OK to Submit". Any clues anyone? Shall I sleep over it and try again tomorrow morning?


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks hari sudhan. For both the letters name and designation are typed and then signed but for one letter designation is mentioned as generic designation.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



hari_sudhan said:


> If no seal, ensure the name and designation of the signee is clearly visible [ is better if the name and designation are typed and then signed ]


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thank you very much nicemathan. With very much difficulty I got the reference letters from my previous companies. I am very much worried about ACS assessment results. I cant wait thinking about whats going to happen with acs assessment results. I would like to go for acs assessment before even thinking about any remote chance of getting PR. I am not sure if I go for PTE first then again getting documents,statutory declaration is possible or not. I am very Sorry as I would like to go with ACS assessment first. Very much stressed thinking about acs assessment result itself.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit 



nicemathan said:


> Its like this, I travelled from point A to C via B.
> 
> However, after completing the travel, I notice there is a better route to C instead of VIA B.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for all the help. Could anyone please guide me:

I am planning to submit following documents for acs assessment. Can anyone please
guide me if the below documents are sufficient for acs assessment or do I need to provide more documents:

1. BTech Degree Certificate 
2. BTech Mark sheet (Consolidated mark sheet showing all years marks)
3. BTech Provisional Certificate


4. Ex employer1:
- Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
- Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy) 
- Relieving letter (black and white copy) 

5. Ex employer2:
- Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
- Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy)
- Relieving letter (black and white copy)


6. Current Employer:
- Employment letter from HR mentioning the period of employment
- Roles and Responsibilities Statutory declaration from a previous manager (who left the company few years before)
- Roles and Responsibilities Statutory declaration from colleague for remaining period to till date
- Payslips --> First payslip after joining the company, Latest payslip

Please let me know if I need to provide color copies of relieving letter and service certificate or black and white copies are sufficient.
Please let me know if the above documents are sufficient or do I need to provide any more documents such as offer letter etc.

I have one doubt regarding colleague. Could you please clarify.
Please let me know colleague means he should work in the same company?? or he should work in every project I have worked in the company??

Once again thanks guys for all the help.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Rohit, I think all the documents that you have mentioned are sufficient. Be sure that the statutory declarations are dated properly. 

To the best of my knowledge all these documents need to be notarized. Which means a photostat copy of each need to be taken and notarized by a government notary. I used black and white photostats of all docs and it worked for me.

All the best.


----------



## wewake (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi nicemathan,

Im a newbie to this forum and i just read all of your inputs for the whole process. Its very informative for everyone. I have a question. My sister is in Aus. Can she make payment for my application while lodging visa application? Im gonna launch my visa from India.If yes, any docs or proof is required for the same? 

Any help is appreciated.

Regards,
Wewake


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Sure basilmabraham. Will follow these. Thank you very much.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



basilmabraham said:


> Rohit, I think all the documents that you have mentioned are sufficient. Be sure that the statutory declarations are dated properly.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge all these documents need to be notarized. Which means a photostat copy of each need to be taken and notarized by a government notary. I used black and white photostats of all docs and it worked for me.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for all the help.

Could you please clarify my query:

I have 457 visa lodged in 2012 and its valid till next year. Today when I am going through the following thread:

"http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/395858-software-tester-but-can-apply-261311-analyst-programmer.html"

I found the following information from moderator:

"That said, I would recommend to stick to the ANZSCO code that you were nominated for (Analyst Programmer) even if some of your parts/responsibilities match another code. On a 457 - which I assume you are currently on - you are strictly speaking not allowed to switch roles within the company."

I immediately verified my 457 visa and found my occupation as ANALYST PROGRAMMER. 

Back in 2012 at the time of visa lodging I just started the development project.
Now I have 1+ years experience in development.

Now I have removed one of the companies (which I included back in 2012 when filing 457 visa) since the company is closed and no one is available to provide statutory declaration. Done manual and automation testing during those times.

Now I have around 8 years 7 months experience.

My experience is mostly into automation testing, Database Server administration
1+ years in development, manual testing (which involved sql coding) and performance testing

Actually I am planning to apply for 189 visa under the code 261313 software engineer. 
Now after seeing my 457 visa occupation I am confused whether to go for Analyst programmer or 261313 software engineer.

Please let me know if I go for acs assessemet which occupation analyst programmer or software engineer has more chances of getting positive outcome.

Could you please clarify. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

Any idea if I can apply for business visitor visa 600 when I have already lodged my 189 skilled

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

My wife didn't have surname mentioned her documents and in our marriage certificate as well, it's her first name which is mentioned. After marriage when she got her passport, she included my surname in it. Would it be considered as name change and need to be mentioned in Form 80? I am sure most of you might have gone through the process and inclusion of surname in your wife's name. Please suggest


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys if I need to claim 5 points from my spouse, Is it the same procedure for ACS as mine?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> Guys if I need to claim 5 points from my spouse, Is it the same procedure for ACS as mine?


As per the information from my agent, yes your spouse has to go through the process like you
in another words means her education must be applicable for your ANZSCO, example if you apply for IT engineer but your wife is accountant then she can't help.

also your spouse has to go for IELTS and score at least band 4.0

Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Rajgowda said:


> Guys if I need to claim 5 points from my spouse, Is it the same procedure for ACS as mine?


Yes, a positive skills assessment is required. Also, the moninated occupation must belong belong to the same SOL as yours


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

This was helpful, Thanks mate. Is it mandatory that she should have a certain period of work experience?





tchinyi said:


> As per the information from my agent, yes your spouse has to go through the process like you
> in another words means her education must be applicable for your ANZSCO, example if you apply for IT engineer but your wife is accountant then she can't help.
> 
> also your spouse has to go for IELTS and score at least band 4.0
> ...


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> This was helpful, Thanks mate. Is it mandatory that she should have a certain period of work experience?


work experience not mentioned but give me some time to check with my agent...


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

No Probs, Please msg me your reply when you do.
So what stage are you in?


tchinyi said:


> work experience not mentioned but give me some time to check with my agent...


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> No Probs, Please msg me your reply when you do.
> So what stage are you in?


my case a bit weird, my agent submit for ACS assessment since 20-Jul but until now still shows stage 2
and the best part is, I emailed to [email protected] and the reply was "no assessment submitted at all"....


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Yes, a positive skills assessment is required. Also, the moninated occupation must belong belong to the same SOL as yours


Ramesh - that means if someone is applying for system analyst profile, then spouse must apply for system analyst in ACS to get 5 points?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Simer86 said:


> Ramesh - that means if someone is applying for system analyst profile, then spouse must apply for system analyst in ACS to get 5 points?


No, this is wrong information.

The wife need not to be of the same occupation but her occupation code must be available both on SOL and CSOL and should get positive assessment from the relevant authority with Competent English.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ILY said:


> No, this is wrong information.
> 
> The wife need not to be of the same occupation but her occupation code must be available both on SOL and CSOL and should get positive assessment from the relevant authority with Competent English.


my friend, you are wrong, read below please:
both occupation must be the same

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> my friend, you are wrong, read below please:
> both occupation must be the same
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> ...


Again Read it please. This is English reading skill required to understand the statement.

It clearly says that the 

"had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation *list* as your nominated occupation"

Same List means SOL and CSOL not the same occupation. You better ask someone else the meaning of this statement then you will undertsand it.

I hope you get it now.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ILY said:


> No, this is wrong information.
> 
> The wife need not to be of the same occupation but her occupation code must be available *both* on SOL and CSOL and should get positive assessment from the relevant authority with Competent English.


Not both, but same list as primary applicant's. If primary applicant's occupation is on CSOL, but not on the SOL, then the partner should get assessed in any occupation that is on the CSOL. Same theory applies the other way round.



tchinyi said:


> my friend, you are wrong, read below please:
> *both occupation must be the same*
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> ...


Need not be same occupation. Can be any other occupation, but from the same list. Here are both the lists for your reference:
SOL: *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)*
CSOL: *Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)*



ILY said:


> Again Read it please. This is English reading skill required to understand the statement.
> 
> It clearly says that the
> 
> ...


Right. Just to add- partner should just have a positive assessment from any occupation from the same list as the primary applicant's. Years of work experience does not matter. Occupation being open or closed (at any state) also does not matter.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the Info guys. (tchinyi, ILY, KeeDa)




rameshkd said:


> Yes, a positive skills assessment is required. Also, the moninated occupation must belong belong to the same SOL as yours





KeeDa said:


> Not both, but same list as primary applicant's. If primary applicant's occupation is on CSOL, but not on the SOL, then the partner should get assessed in any occupation that is on the CSOL. Same theory applies the other way round.
> 
> Need not be same occupation. Can be any other occupation, but from the same list. Here are both the lists for your reference:
> SOL: *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)*
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not both, but same list as primary applicant's. If primary applicant's occupation is on CSOL, but not on the SOL, then the partner should get assessed in any occupation that is on the CSOL. Same theory applies the other way round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you don't know all rules of immigration. You can not apply for migration unless your occupation is on the SOL as well as CSOL.

Therefore having positive assessment while having occupation only in SOL and not in CSOL does not make any sense and add value to anyone, neither primary


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ILY said:


> I think you don't know all rules of immigration. You can not apply for migration unless your occupation is on the SOL as well as CSOL.
> 
> Therefore having positive assessment while having occupation only in SOL and not in CSOL does not make any sense and add value to anyone, neither primary


I may not know all, but at least this part I am sure about. Going by your theory, since 252312 Dentist, 132211 Finance Manager, and 132311 Human Resource Manager are only on the CSOL but not on SOL, dentists, finance managers and HR managers are not eligible for immigration?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I may not know all, but at least this part I am sure about. Going by your theory, since 252312 Dentist, 132211 Finance Manager, and 132311 Human Resource Manager are only on the CSOL but not on SOL, dentists, finance managers and HR managers are not eligible for immigration?


It means the Correct understanding is that:

If the main applicant occupation is listed on the SOL then the Spouse Occupation should also be on SOL, similarly if the main applicant occupation is on CSOL then Spouse occupation should also be listed on the same CSOL for getting 5 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ILY said:


> It means the Correct understanding is that:
> 
> If the main applicant occupation is listed on the SOL then the Spouse Occupation should also be on SOL, similarly if the main applicant occupation is on CSOL then Spouse occupation should also be listed on the same CSOL for getting 5 points.


Isn't this the same thing that I wrote earlier (and you replied to me saying I may not know all immigration rules)?



KeeDa said:


> Not both, but same list as primary applicant's. If primary applicant's occupation is on CSOL, but not on the SOL, then the partner should get assessed in any occupation that is on the CSOL. Same theory applies the other way round.





KeeDa said:


> Need not be same occupation. Can be any other occupation, but from the same list.





KeeDa said:


> Right. Just to add- partner should just have a positive assessment from any occupation from the same list as the primary applicant's.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Isn't this the same thing that I wrote earlier (and you replied to me saying I may not know all immigration rules)?


No it is not the same thing. You said both husband and wife should have same occupation, but I am still saying it means they can have the different occupation as long as it is listed on the same list either SOL or CSOL.

It means if the husband's occupation is Internal Auditor which is listed both on SOL and CSOL then the wife occupation should also be listed on the SOL and CSOL.

There is a difference in your and my opinion.

Your opinion is not correct.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Isn't this the same thing that I wrote earlier (and you replied to me saying I may not know all immigration rules)?


Sorry: You are right I just saw your other posts.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am from india. Can anyone please let me know roughly how much money is charged per single document for notarization. I am going for notarization of all the black and white copies and scanning of color copies. Not sure of the notarization charges.
Could you please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from india. Can anyone please let me know roughly how much money is charged per single document for notarization. I am going for notarization of all the black and white copies and scanning of color copies. Not sure of the notarization charges.
> Could you please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Hi Rohit,

The question brings a big smile on my face. Many of us have this question.

Good you asked this, which part of India are you from?

In bangalore, charges between Rs. 10-20(max) per sheet. You should find the nearest Sub-register office or court. You will see many notary waiting for their turn. You should negotiate. Be prepared to answer to this question 'Sir! You are applying for Australia, why do you bargain for 10-15 rupees'. My response 'Sir!Very kind of you but this is just a first stage. If I go to Australia and come back for notary I can afford to give your price' 

Good luck!


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much Krish for quick reply. I am from Hyderabad. First time I am going for notarization so confused about the charges. I will use the below reply to negotiate on the prices. Once again thanks for your inputs.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




krish4aus said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> The question brings a big smile on my face. Many of us have this question.
> 
> ...


----------



## mooawad (Sep 12, 2015)

*Great. thanks a lot*



nicemathan said:


> Here are my comprehensive write-up on PTE-A exams and individual sections in each module based on my experience. Note, during Nov & Dec’2014 there were many applicants who easily cleared PTE-A; reason might be they had already prepared for IELTS for months together.
> 
> *So, I would suggest applicants who haven’t given IELTS do not to take PTE-A as something easier and don’t take it lightly or for granted*.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, that is a very helpful simple post


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy



mooawad said:


> Thanks a lot, that is a very helpful simple post


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not both, but same list as primary applicant's. If primary applicant's occupation is on CSOL, but not on the SOL, then the partner should get assessed in any occupation that is on the CSOL. Same theory applies the other way round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great information KeeDa.. Thank you so much!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*subscribing*

subscribing to the thread


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

First of all thanks to all the members for the valuable information and tips shared which helped me crack PTE A in my first attempt.

I am proceeding to the next step of submitting my skill assessment with ACS for business analyst.

Could someone please let me know is it better to get the documents certified through the Notary Public or get it simply attested through an govt official. What is acceptable with ACS in context of getting the documents certified in India?

Appreciate all your help and advice on the above query

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Nicemathan,
Can you share your experience in finding a job in oz. Your notes on cracking PTE and all others steps were very helpful. Can you please explain in detail about how you found the job ( job website or network) and in general any details which would benefit us.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

sumitrb said:


> First of all thanks to all the members for the valuable information and tips shared which helped me crack PTE A in my first attempt.
> 
> I am proceeding to the next step of submitting my skill assessment with ACS for business analyst.
> 
> ...




You should get it attested by notary .


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> Can you share your experience in finding a job in oz. Your notes on cracking PTE and all others steps were very helpful. Can you please explain in detail about how you found the job ( job website or network) and in general any details which would benefit us.



I am not sure how I missed this . Guys please follow this thread to know more about nicemathan's journey 

'http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html'


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey buddies,

How is it going.... all fine folks.

The journey is going well.

Met new folks and right now just concentrating in office and few close buddies in here.

Family will join in few months from now.

Allz well so far.

Any updates for me folks.

If you are already in sydney, do buzz in PM, letz catchup for coffee or dinner.

Cheers,
Mat


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

Hi,

Just a quick question if anyone can help. 

Does anyone know how long the PCC is valid for, as I have the PCC issued on 29th July 2015 and I have just uploaded my documents for Visa. I am hoping the CO will be assigned in January 2016.

Thank you for your reply.

Regards,
Dilip


----------



## Satish P (Mar 28, 2015)

dilipgirglani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question if anyone can help.
> 
> ...


Its one year from the date of issue.


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Zorro77 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Vetassess Visa type assessment*



nicemathan said:


> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> *Requesting to leave this thread in the general viewing area please than moving it to The Platypus Den,
> as I will be providing few granular insights which will be helpful for newbies.*
> ...



Hi,

I mistakenly have selected RMSM under visa type for assessment of my occupation at Vetassesss. I thought it is State sponsored Visa 190 but it has been revealed to me today that RSMS is visa 187. I just made payment yesterday and have submitted my documents. Now what should I do to rectify the visa type to get assessment correctly?. Kindly help members in this...I request you all.

Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Not sure of assessment by vetassess




Zorro77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I mistakenly have selected RMSM under visa type for assessment of my occupation at Vetassesss. I thought it is State sponsored Visa 190 but it has been revealed to me today that RSMS is visa 187. I just made payment yesterday and have submitted my documents. Now what should I do to rectify the visa type to get assessment correctly?. Kindly help members in this...I request you all.
> 
> Regards


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*experience*

Hi mathan,

Could you please share your experience to finding the job in OZ? Also would be good if you can share your competency.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey buddy,

Written a thread covering the job stuff.

Thread name "Grant came what next in my prospective"

Or give search with my username for threads started by nicemathan, you get it.

Hopefully it serves your purpose.



sudas said:


> Hi mathan,
> 
> Could you please share your experience to finding the job in OZ? Also would be good if you can share your competency.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Mathan,

Its really helpful and adventurous while going through your story live, I just can say thanks for sharing such a detailed experience and pray for your success ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah sure buddy.

Thanks for your wishes and blessings.

Also do go through this thread of mine, might be helpful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html



Irfan Bhatti said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Its really helpful and adventurous while going through your story live, I just can say thanks for sharing such a detailed experience and pray for your success ahead.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

What detailing!! Awesome post.. It sure has helped and will help many ppl in this forum..
Have I known this forum and your thread before, I could have saved a huge money! But ok, from now on, I will guide ppl to look at your thread on EF


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

That's fine buddy. In life such mishaps happen.

All the very best for your future steps.



happie2012 said:


> What detailing!! Awesome post.. It sure has helped and will help many ppl in this forum..
> Have I known this forum and your thread before, I could have saved a huge money! But ok, from now on, I will guide ppl to look at your thread on EF


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Good post with lot of useful stuff. Liked it


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Naga

I hope it helps people.



naga_me87 said:


> Good post with lot of useful stuff. Liked it


----------



## robbypuwar (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, I have given the PTE-A exam on 23rd July. Got the following score:
Reading: 67
Listening: 74
Speaking: 63
Writing: 81
Can you help me in improving my score? Any material or whatever.


----------



## gary1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Thanks*



nicemathan said:


> Thanks Naga
> 
> I hope it helps people.


Nicemathan... Man.. u've got a flair for writing.. ur posts have been informative (and entertaining) .. as if one is reading a Chetan Bhagat's novel (excuse me if u didn't like the comparison though)


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Complimenting me as Chetan Bhagat is bigger words mate... I am just an average guy ☺☺☺



gary1985 said:


> Nicemathan... Man.. u've got a flair for writing.. ur posts have been informative (and entertaining) .. as if one is reading a Chetan Bhagat's novel (excuse me if u didn't like the comparison though)


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey buddy don't give up..

Whatever suggestion I need make is given in the 1st couple of pages regarding PTE-A format.



robbypuwar said:


> Hi, I have given the PTE-A exam on 23rd July. Got the following score:
> Reading: 67
> Listening: 74
> Speaking: 63
> ...


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Complimenting me as Chetan Bhagat is bigger words mate... I am just an average guy ☺☺☺


You're better, mate.


----------



## eldhopaul (Aug 19, 2015)

Dear sir,
Can i submit two EOI at the same time as i have made some mistakes in the first EOI for which i already got invitation.


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Nicemathan,

My situation is seems to be pretty hopeless and not sure what to do, so need a suggestion.

I applied for 189 on Aug 11, 2015. Yep, almost 6 months back. I have uploaded all the documents including form80, pcc, health.

But, I haven't got any useful response what so ever.

After no response and no CO allocation for 2.5 months post submitting visa application I started calling them up.

I have called up DIBP multiple times, but they don't seem to have any updates. All they say is that its under routine processing and if the CO needs any documents, they will get back to me.

In one of the calls, they said that the application is allocated to adelaide team. This was almost 2.5 months back. But, I have not received any mail regarding it. 

I sent some mails to the [email protected] and [email protected], but no response.

The status in immi site still says "Application received".

I even went to the Australian immigration office in bangalore which is in partnership with a consulting agency.. but they say that they have no details about this as we didnt apply it through them.

I have no idea what to do. What else can I try.


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

chethan21 said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> My situation is seems to be pretty hopeless and not sure what to do, so need a suggestion.
> 
> ...


Be patient. You'll receive a grant soon. There are many people who applied for subclass 189 and received their grant after 6-7 months of application submission. I would suggest you to not call and not send further emails to DIBP. Just wait.. you'll get that golden email soon.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

That's really bad situation mate.

I am not sure what to tell.

Just hang in there. People from gulf region tend to go through extensive waiting period. You are from India, if I am not wrong. Probably they might be doing a security checks on randomly picked applicants.

Not sure. Be calm. You will get it.



chethan21 said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> My situation is seems to be pretty hopeless and not sure what to do, so need a suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, All the stars finally graced the I got the grant mail today.

After almost 6 months and no CO.. got a direct grant.

Thanks for all the help 




nicemathan said:


> That's really bad situation mate.
> 
> I am not sure what to tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

chethan21 said:


> Well, All the stars finally graced the I got the grant mail today.
> 
> After almost 6 months and no CO.. got a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


Aha.. that's great. Congratulations.


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you 


djawalkar said:


> Aha.. that's great. Congratulations.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

WoW that's great buddy.

So we could literally see a complete mood change from sober to super happy.

Cherish this moment as the next phase will have many many questions. Those doubts and clarifications, too will pass away.



chethan21 said:


> Well, All the stars finally graced the I got the grant mail today.
> 
> After almost 6 months and no CO.. got a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


----------



## chethan21 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep. a complete mood change.

Now on to the next phase..

And thanks to your detailed posts on everything.. Those really helped a lot.



nicemathan said:


> WoW that's great buddy.
> 
> So we could literally see a complete mood change from sober to super happy.
> 
> Cherish this moment as the next phase will have many many questions. Those doubts and clarifications, too will pass away.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy.

Go through my other thread too, Grant came what next. might be helpful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html



chethan21 said:


> Yep. a complete mood change.
> 
> Now on to the next phase..
> 
> And thanks to your detailed posts on everything.. Those really helped a lot.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*passport address different*

Hi nicemathan,

The address in my passport is different from that of my wife's passport. Is it mandatory to have the same address, while applying for Visa (SC189)?

Reagrds,
manmuru


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Nopes its not mandatory to be the same.



manmuru said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> The address in my passport is different from that of my wife's passport. Is it mandatory to have the same address, while applying for Visa (SC189)?
> 
> ...


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi niceman
Can you please advise whether a general accountant with 65 points, date of effect February, stand on any chance of getting invitation in this financial year?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sorry buddy lost track of invite cycles. Probably posting this question in the EOI invite thread might be helpful



makapaka said:


> Hi niceman
> Can you please advise whether a general accountant with 65 points, date of effect February, stand on any chance of getting invitation in this financial year?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks nicemathan!



nicemathan said:


> Nopes its not mandatory to be the same.


----------



## bala_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi,
Thank you for the very informative post.
I am planning to apply for PR for Aus. For the ACS, I have the following:
1. Offer letter, Relieving letter - for all companies I worked for
2. Form 16 for all the Years I worked for
3. Roles and Responsibilities from 2 colleagues from each of company. 

What I don't have is Pay slip for 2 companies out of 4 companies.
I sent mail to HR asking for Pay slips. But they say as it is more than 8-10 years, they don't have access to it. I have asked them to provide the same statement in their company letter head. Not sure whether they can provide it. Even if they provide, is that sufficient ? Or will this be a big hindrance to my PR application?
Sad part is I had bank account with ABN Amro which is closed its operation in india now ( don't have account number too  ) . I can't provide bank statement too for the same period. 
Worried now. Any suggestions?
With warm Regards,
Bala


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Total years of experience, their breakup and what's is the job code you are applying against.

Are you doing of you mate or via agent ?

Your educational background and age bracket, please.

Keep trying your previous organisations for the letter.



bala_ said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the very informative post.
> I am planning to apply for PR for Aus. For the ACS, I have the following:
> 1. Offer letter, Relieving letter - for all companies I worked for
> ...


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

bala_ said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the very informative post.
> I am planning to apply for PR for Aus. For the ACS, I have the following:
> 1. Offer letter, Relieving letter - for all companies I worked for
> ...



PaySlips are not always mandatory but if you can provide them then it would be helpful for CO to get assured about your job.
You can arrange following documents:
1. Form 16 or Form 26AS of all companies so that you can prove that you got salary in those years and you paid tax.
2. Job offer letters from all companies from which you have got you assessment done
3. Reference letters from companies or Statutory declaration from colleagues.
4. Bank Statement or PaySlips (If Any)

Also, There is a dropdown of 15 document type. So, you can check if you can arrange any of them additionally to prove your job.


----------



## Tunai (Dec 11, 2015)

Seniors, please i need your interpretation of response i got from vetassess after sending a mail enquring for status of my 10 weeks old applicatiom

Dear Babatunde,

I refer to the above named applicants skills assessment for migration.

Your case is currently in the final stages of being assessed and should be completed shortly. 

PLEASE DOES IT MEAN THEY HAVE NOT STARTED ASSESSMENT AT ALL.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Total years of experience, their breakup and what's is the job code you are applying against.
> 
> Are you doing of you mate or via agent ?
> 
> ...


@nicemathan: Are the bank statements mandatory ? I have all the payslips and Form16 but not the bank statements.. would there be any issue? while filing for VISA?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*Old Passport*

Hi nicemathan,

Thanks for your response to my post earlier. Now I have a query regarding the old passport. 
Do we have to provide the scan copy of the old passport as well while applying for the visa? The old passport expired last year in Jan and since then I am using my new passport. I have only mentioned the new passport in the EOIs. As there are some stamped pages in my old passport, I am confused whether it is to be shared while applying for visa or not. Could you please clarify?

Regards,
manmuru


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*OLD passport details must be provided.*

These details can be updated in FORM 80 and the *color scanned/certified copy of the OLD passport* must be uploaded in IMMI account under following section:-

*1)*
Evidence type | Travel Document
Document type | Passport
Description | Expired (Old) Passport color scan copy ....._some comment LIKE this.
_

*2)*
Evidence type | Travel history, Evidence of
Document type | Entry/exit stamped pages of the expired passport
Description | Expired (Old) Passport color scan copy ....._some comment LIKE this_.






manmuru said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> Thanks for your response to my post earlier. Now I have a query regarding the old passport.
> Do we have to provide the scan copy of the old passport as well while applying for the visa? The old passport expired last year in Jan and since then I am using my new passport. I have only mentioned the new passport in the EOIs. As there are some stamped pages in my old passport, I am confused whether it is to be shared while applying for visa or not. Could you please clarify?
> ...


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Help required.

Company 1. March 2007 to Jan 2009.
Getting SD from an old manager who is now in my company.
Since he will be writing the SD, is it required for him to mention his then emp ID, the then designation and exit date from the old company?

who is going to be "Witness Before me"? Is it the notary?

I have form 16 and form 26AS for assessment year 2009-10.
I have salary slips for the month of jul 2008, aug 2008 nov 2008, dec 2008 and jan 2009.
So no proof for the first year. I do have offer letter and relieving letter.
I am trying to get the bank statement for 2 years.

For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?

Company 2. Jan 2009 to Jan 2013.

I had sent a mail to a manager whom I reported to earlier (At the time of exit, he was not my manager) who has approved my RnR. No I will send the approval mail to HR for referral letter. This will have "this manager's" details.

I have 2/3 salary slips from the last year, all year's form 26AS and ITR.
I have the bank statements for these 4 years but the credit does not say the company name. It only says "by salary".
For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?

please advice.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten!



Jeeten#80 said:


> *OLD passport details must be provided.*
> 
> These details can be updated in FORM 80 and the *color scanned/certified copy of the OLD passport* must be uploaded in IMMI account under following section:-
> 
> ...


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

*ACS assessment*

Hi All,

Am new here. I have overall 7+ years of IT experience. Have 6+ in ielts in all section.
Age 32 and Degree BE CS.

Will I get 55 score for this. I heard usually they don't consider 2 years of experience. Also I have a gap of 2 years almost from 1st and 2nd employment. After ma 2nd employment it is continuous experience.

Am an Indian living in Singapore for the past 1+ year. Should I go to India in order to get my certificates attested. Also 1st company I worked with doesn't exist anymore which has been took over by Accenture. In this scenario. How I can get my responsibilities certified. 

BR,
Babu..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If you go through the 10 or 20 pages of this thread, you will get fair bit of ideas and many of your clarifications are answered buddy.



bpaatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am new here. I have overall 7+ years of IT experience. Have 6+ in ielts in all section.
> Age 32 and Degree BE CS.
> ...


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*Form 80*

Hi, 

I am filling the form 80. There is a section to sign the document, as this is soft copy do we have to print, sign and then scan to upload the scan copy? OR we leave this signature empty and upload the pdf as it is after filling it with relevant details?

Could you please clarify?

thanks,
Manmuru


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

manmuru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling the form 80. There is a section to sign the document, as this is soft copy do we have to print, sign and then scan to upload the scan copy? OR we leave this signature empty and upload the pdf as it is after filling it with relevant details?
> 
> ...


Complete the form, take print, physically sign it and upload a scan copy.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks djawalkar! 



djawalkar said:


> Complete the form, take print, physically sign it and upload a scan copy.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

manmuru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling the form 80. There is a section to sign the document, as this is soft copy do we have to print, sign and then scan to upload the scan copy? OR we leave this signature empty and upload the pdf as it is after filling it with relevant details?
> 
> ...


use pdfFill tools freely available on the net to add your signature to the pdf. There are other threads explaining the exact procedure. search "pdfFill"


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks evangelist.  I will search for other relevant threads. 



evangelist said:


> use pdfFill tools freely available on the net to add your signature to the pdf. There are other threads explaining the exact procedure. search "pdfFill"


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Can someone tell me, apart from the 5 skill points what other benefits do we get from state sponsorship? I have seen few desperate on state sponsorship though having over 60 points.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Can someone tell me, apart from the 5 skill points what other benefits do we get from state sponsorship? I have seen few desperate on state sponsorship though having over 60 points.


State sponsorship is required for 190 visa if the occupation is in CSOL and not in SOL. Even if someone has 60+ points, but their occupation is not in SOL, they can't apply for 189 visa.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Mithung,

i can think of the following additional benefits..

1. state sponsored SD190 applicants get priority over SC189 applicants during the visa processing
2. if there are many applicants in SC189 for the selected occupation, getting state sponsorship will help them to expedite the process without waiting for the 189 invite. OR if they are already in Australia and if their temporary work visa is nearing the expiry, then also getting state sponsorship will help them to get the bridging visa and till they get their permanent visa processed...

Regards,
Muru



Mithung said:


> Can someone tell me, apart from the 5 skill points what other benefits do we get from state sponsorship? I have seen few desperate on state sponsorship though having over 60 points.


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Can someone tell me, apart from the 5 skill points what other benefits do we get from state sponsorship? I have seen few desperate on state sponsorship though having over 60 points.


People with state sponsorship have received their visa grant within 30 to 120 days of application submission. Many subclass 189 applicants received their grants after 6 months of application.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

djawalkar said:


> People with state sponsorship have received their visa grant within 30 to 120 days of application submission. Many subclass 189 applicants received their grants after 6 months of application.


yeah but State sponsorship require min band 7.0 in IELTS


----------



## kanwar deep (Oct 25, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> EOI Invite Came  its gonna be cake wake :eyebrows:
> 
> Again twist in the tale.
> 
> ...



Thanks for enlighting everyone on this important issue which wealways think is easy but when u get your invite nd you loose time in arranging all this stuff then you get to know you are in a deep trouble nd you would have done this thing earlier...well in my case as well i was lucky enough my agent arranged me a travel card from hdfc ina days time nd i could make the payment easily.

All the visa aspirants must readnd understand this!!!!

Good Luck


Kanwar


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> yeah but State sponsorship require min band 7.0 in IELTS


Take PTE. It is better, quicker and fair in awarding marks.


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

I have been working in Singapore for the past 1+ years. For this R & R letter how I can get it. Can some suggest me something.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Speak to your employer mate. HR department 



bpaatha said:


> I have been working in Singapore for the past 1+ years. For this R & R letter how I can get it. Can some suggest me something.


----------



## gary1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi Group Members

In all my records i.e. academic certificates, voter id, aadhaar, pan card and passport, my surname is not mentioned. Actually, I didn't put up my surname in Class 10th exam Form (as I was embarrassed with my already lengthy name.. and adding surname could have enlongated it even further ), and my name was subsequently carried over in all my id's without the surname. 

However, as I grew up, I realized the importance of surname and my office records (current and previous) have my full name with surname.

Now, I want to carry over my full name to Australia along with the surname, I know I have to get it included by applying for re-issue of passport with surname. But I would like to know, that in such a situation, will it become complicated for Visa processing (189 PR) , given my all other credentials (including my CA degree) are in given name only and not surname !!??? ... or do i need to get it changed in all records (which i don't think is possible ) .

I know this is a tricky situation. Please help me out if anyone knows about this. 

Many Thanks


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi all,
Can someone on a student visa apply for PR, Before completing theri course??
Like if they can make 20 points fr language and be eligible with 65 points exclusive of australian study points. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

gary1985 said:


> Hi Group Members
> 
> In all my records i.e. academic certificates, voter id, aadhaar, pan card and passport, my surname is not mentioned. Actually, I didn't put up my surname in Class 10th exam Form (as I was embarrassed with my already lengthy name.. and adding surname could have enlongated it even further ), and my name was subsequently carried over in all my id's without the surname.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate - I don't think it will be complicated. Yes, you can get your passport re-issued with correct name.
While submitting your visa, there is a option to choose if you have different names like Surname not expanded,etc. You can select that option and then provide a stamp paper stating that all different name in the marksheet,passport,degree belongs to one and only person and that is me, get it notarized. The format is available in the forum so just search for it.
Hope this helps


----------



## gary1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Krish for the info


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

oops....wrong place to post...


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> *Indian PCC experience.*
> 
> I planned my PCC and medicals in such a way that I get enough lead time for IED/FED.
> So, waited for 4-6 weeks before going in for PCC & Medicals.
> ...



Hi,
Nice post.
Could you please let me know how much time it took for you to get the police clearance certificate? Also do the police come to your residence for verification??
Thanks
Venkat


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi,
> Nice post.
> Could you please let me know how much time it took for you to get the police clearance certificate? Also do the police come to your residence for verification??
> Thanks
> Venkat


I had my pcc in coimbatore -tamilnadu.

My current and my permanent address are same. So they issued my pcc on the same day. I received my pcc on hand within few minutes on my appointment date. 

I was told if I idiot receive it on the same day then I will be receiving within 2 days maximum.


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

nandyyy said:


> I had my pcc in coimbatore -tamilnadu.
> 
> My current and my permanent address are same. So they issued my pcc on the same day. I received my pcc on hand within few minutes on my appointment date.
> 
> I was told if I idiot receive it on the same day then I will be receiving within 2 days maximum.




I am staying in Delhi for the last 3 months, previously I was there in Australia for 16 months. Before that I stayed in Hyderabad and I have the proofs of address for hyderbad address(gas connection and SBI bank passbook).. Even I had renewed my passport around 3 years back at Hyd PSK itself..

So can I apply at hyderabad with the above proofs or will there be any problems I may face.. Unfortunately I don't have any address proofs here at Delhi as I am residing with my friends.

Cheers


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

shawshank.kodi said:


> I am staying in Delhi for the last 3 months, previously I was there in Australia for 16 months. Before that I stayed in Hyderabad and I have the proofs of address for hyderbad address(gas connection and SBI bank passbook).. Even I had renewed my passport around 3 years back at Hyd PSK itself..
> 
> So can I apply at hyderabad with the above proofs or will there be any problems I may face.. Unfortunately I don't have any address proofs here at Delhi as I am residing with my friends.
> 
> Cheers


hi,

If your passport has hyderbad address then you can get it done in hyderbad PSK itself. And if this case you dont veen have to submit any extra proofs. 

==============================

Document list is mentioned in the following table:

Document(s) Required for PCC
Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy of its first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page and page of observation (if any).

Proof of Present Address

List of Acceptable Documents:
(i) Water Bill/Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)/Electricity bill
(ii) Photo passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)/Income Tax Assessment Order/Election Commission Photo ID card/Proof of Gas Connection
(iii) Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head (Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Computerised print-outs shall not be entertained.)
(iv) Applicant's current and valid ration card ( If any applicant submits only ration card as proof of address, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.)
(v) Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
(vi) Applicant's Aadhaar card
(vii) Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)

Note:
*This document is applicable only if applicant's present address is different from that in the existing passport*

Applicants are required to submit the proof of address of the present address only, irrespective of the date from which he/she has been residing at the given address. However, he/she is required to mention all the place of stay during previous one year in the Passport application form.

Aadhaar letter/card or the e-Aadhaar (an electronically generated letter from the website of UIDAI), as the case may be, will be accepted as Proof of Address (POA) and Proof of Photo-Identity (POI) for availing passport related services. Acceptance of Aadhaar as PoA and PoI would be subject to successful validation with Aadhaar database.

========================

So you are good to go with your hydrabad paspport for police clearance.


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

nandyyy said:


> hi,
> 
> If your passport has hyderbad address then you can get it done in hyderbad PSK itself. And if this case you dont veen have to submit any extra proofs.
> 
> ...


thanks..
But what if the PSK says police verification is required and the police will come to the hyderbad address, where I am not staying anymore ?? 

If the PSK gives me the PCC on the same day, the above situation will not rise..
I am really worried about the risk of police going o my ex-hyd address...

OR

Rather I am planning to get the photo passbook of my running ICICI account with my current residential address at Delhi and also applied for airtel post-paid connection. Hope I will be able to change the address to my current residential address from office address. I am not sure if Airtel changes the address without any rental agreement from my side, all I can give them is only my bank statement.

Which way should be better? Please advice.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

shawshank.kodi said:


> thanks..
> But what if the PSK says police verification is required and the police will come to the hyderbad address, where I am not staying anymore ??
> 
> If the PSK gives me the PCC on the same day, the above situation will not rise..
> ...



Hi,

When I asked the PSK officer about the police verification, I was told if my passport and current address are same then PCC is issued without police verification. 

so if I was you, I would prefer to go with Hyderabad PSK.


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> After getting passport, things became dull. Just reading through the forum threads lazily on and off. Then came 2014. One of colleague who told don’t be sentiee on permanent address change, came-in as savior. He said I going to meet the HR to get a HR letter, will come with me as you too need to check on the reference or experience certificate right? I said why not. Went to the HR team and asked about this letter. Company HR team lead smiled and said, is it for immigration purpose. I said yes. HR said, No, we don’t provide for current employees, we provide this letter only for ex-employees or for people who have already put down their papers. I asked, Why so? Because most people leave the organization in few months after getting this VISA for whatever country they are trying to migrate.
> 
> Alarm bells started ringing. Almost all of my work experience is with my current company and if I don’t get the experience certificate, how am I going to get the ACS done!
> 
> ...



Hi Mathan,

I have worked in 2 different accounts in a span of 4 years with the same company. Though my designation is same in both the places, but the technologies worked on were different. So should I get a two statutory declarations from two of my TLs/Seniors of the accounts?? OR one statutory delcaration mentioning R&R of the both the accounts.

Please clarify.
Cheers


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

Guys anyone applied from Singapore. I am working in Singapore for the past 1 year. For ACS assessment for the duties performed. If someone did so. Could you please kindly update me how it was done.


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


Hi Mahajan,

I have a little query. Could you tell me how you r&r letter for Singapore experience. For India experience. I did it on a stamp paper. Here am still confused.

BR,
Babu. P


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi. I applied from Singapore in 190 visa.I received my pr last month.My job code is 323214 metal machinist.


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> Hi. I applied from Singapore in 190 visa.I received my pr last month.My job code is 323214 metal machinist.


ok bro thanks..


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

BretSavage said:


> Gud wrk Mathan.
> 
> Just let me add 1 more thing.
> 
> ...


Do I only need it for relevant work experience right?So I don't need to provide for those work experience deemed not relevant by ACS?


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

so I only need does employment documents for the Work period relevant to my employment?


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> If you are claiming points for employment then it would be good to submit documents as much as you can. It will make your case stronger.
> 
> If you have bank statements then its good to go.


so I only need does employment documents for the Work period relevant to my employment?
I have Bank Statements relevant and the tax documents as well for those period is that good enough?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Two would be better



shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I have worked in 2 different accounts in a span of 4 years with the same company. Though my designation is same in both the places, but the technologies worked on were different. So should I get a two statutory declarations from two of my TLs/Seniors of the accounts?? OR one statutory delcaration mentioning R&R of the both the accounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar.chunduri (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, Thanks to all who are providing valuable information on PR.

I have question. My spouse is a primary applicant and nominated as software engineer (ACS). My skill set accessed as software tester (ACS). Finally we came to know that we couldn't avail spouse skill points '5' as both are not in same SOL. 
My spouse got 65 points (excluding my skill points) and submitted EOI. We got invitation on 9th March 2016. During submission of visa application, we selected yes for spouse skill select and given all required information (Like ACS, PTE, work exp, Education) with an assumption that it will give additional advantage. 

Now I'm in confusion that we did right thing? or CO may feel that we misguide him by selecting yes for spouse points.

Please clarify.

Thanks,
Sridhar.


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

sridhar.chunduri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, Thanks to all who are providing valuable information on PR.
> 
> ...


Should not be a problem if you have chosen different ANZCO code.


----------



## sridhar.chunduri (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for confirmation, yes we have chosen different ANZSCO (261314).


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

I lodged the visa application on 15 March and today is 31 March but there is no contact yet from CO or Immigration department. I hope it is normal. :confused2:


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

It is very normal.

As long as the lodge date is not 15th March 2015 but March 15th 2016.




verynewuser said:


> I lodged the visa application on 15 March and today is 31 March but there is no contact yet from CO or Immigration department. I hope it is normal. :confused2:


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> It is very normal.
> 
> As long as the lodge date is not 15th March 2015 but March 15th 2016.


Yes, March 2016.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> Yes, March 2016.


Hi Mate - If you read the other thread 189 2016, you will see that people who have applied last Feb are still waiting for the contact. Your's is absolutely normal and there is nothing to panic. 

Kindly follow this thread for real time action  . Good luck!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-307.html


----------



## sridhar.chunduri (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have few questions on document upload

1. Got PCC and passport guys put a stamp by endorsing on issue of PCC on my passport. do we need to scan that page and upload?
2. Is it require to scan and upload all old passports along with my current passport?
3. Had L1 US visa stamp on my old passport but I never been visited US due to personal issues. Is it required to scan and upload that page and mention in form 80 as well?
4. We have visited Australia in 2012 for 2 weeks. Those VISA and immigration stamps were in my old passport. Please advise whether need to upload all these scanned copies?
5. Do we require Kids (age 6 year old & 1 year old) health check up?

Please clarify


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Sridhar
1 to 4- No need to scan and upload.
Only mention all details when fill form 80 and form 1221 for you and your spouse.
5. Yes your childs need medical


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Sridhar,

It is advisable to upload the stamped pages of the old passport.. it will act as a proof for the details that you mention in the form 80. The case officer will not have to ask you for this again once he/she starts processing your application. It will cause unnecessary delay in visa grant. So,

point 1 - no need
point 2 - Yes. Scan and upload all stamped and visa pages from all old passports
point 3 - no need to mention it in Form 80. 
point 4 - same answer as point 2
point 5 - yes. health check-up is required. If you mention anybody in 'Non-Migrating Dependents', then the health check-up is required for them as well even if they are not migrating. 

Regards,
Manmuru



sridhar.chunduri said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few questions on document upload
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar.chunduri (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you Pawan and Manmuru.

Will upload those pages.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi

I have query...

My work experience considedred by ACS is 3.3 years out of 3.5 years. For this employer i was employed from 10/07/2011 till 27/02/2015, after that i was un employed for an year, i've started my Austrlia visa process . Am toatally eligible for 60 points.My question is during the grant process the one year gap which i have causes any problems ?

Please suggest?

Thanks


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi janeriz26,

It will not cause any problem. If you are asked to provide Form80 by case officer, then in employment history section you may have to provide reason for unemployment and also financial sources for supporting your expense during this unemployment period..

Regards,
Manmuru


janeriz26 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have query...
> 
> ...


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

manmuru said:


> Hi janeriz26,
> 
> It will not cause any problem. If you are asked to provide Form80 by case officer, then in employment history section you may have to provide reason for unemployment and also financial sources for supporting your expense during this unemployment period..
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Manmuru!!


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

Guys one doubt. Am turning 32 by July 25. Will I get 30 points if I apply before else the else age factor come into picture only by invite date. If it is invite date will I get 30 or 25


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

*Health Assessment Finalized, No Action Required - health evidence documents reqd ?*

Hi Folks,
This is a single most active place here - 
Mr.Mathan has done an exemplary job documenting his experience - and that is really insightful. Going through the literature it helps in clearing out many doubts. Its very interesting to note that - there isn't many blog posts or forums out there which clearly step by step document or guide you to this visa PR process. This forum and post is literally god send.
Kudos Mr. Mathan - the effort and commitment you have shown to this community will be felt amongst many and in years to come. I have bookmarked this page and going to keep a close eye and see if I can do my bit in helping the fellow aspirants out.

I do require a clarification , if somone could help ?

I have applied for 189 visa - 
done with my health checkup and pcc -
now that I come to my immiaccount .. under health assessment I see the following :



> *Health clearance provided – no action required*
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


pls see attachment..

now that I come to the section 'attach documents' I again see under the column of Evidence - Health,Evidence of row ... do I need to attach documents here too ? 
Is it mandatory ? 

On clicking on Attach hyperlink i get 3 options to attach..
1.form 815
2.health waiver submission/supporting information
3.letter statement hospital
4.other (specify)

*The question is this - Health assessment shows no action required , but attach documents have this Health,Evidence of section - does this field come up for everyone ? Also does it have to be filled up only if case officer asks for it ?*

See screenshots...
1. Health assessment section










2. Attach Document Section










3.On Attach link for Health, Evidence of Row...


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Rahul. Now no need to upload in health evidence column. Hospital already upload your medical reports in e-medical. If message show no action is required then no need for worry. Form 815 will be used if you have some problems and require medical in australia. Health evidence is showing for everyone but no need to upload anything. But must upload form 80 and form 1221 if you want direct grant. If co ask further document you dont know how many months you have to wait. I received direct grant within 38 days in 190 visa. I know my friend who applied 189 visa 4 months before, but still he dont receive grant because co asked form 80.


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> Hi Rahul. Now no need to upload in health evidence column. Hospital already upload your medical reports in e-medical. If message show no action is required then no need for worry. Form 815 will be used if you have some problems and require medical in australia. Health evidence is showing for everyone but no need to upload anything. But must upload form 80 and form 1221 if you want direct grant. If co ask further document you dont know how many months you have to wait. I received direct grant within 38 days in 190 visa. I know my friend who applied 189 visa 4 months before, but still he dont receive grant because co asked form 80.


Wow. That was fast. Thanks a lot pawan...appreciate it.  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandhyadhruva (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Mr Good,

Thanks for your positive approach. I and interested in taking this path of applying for the VISA by myself and avoid all the agents issues. 

Can you please guide me on this process and I will be glade to you for life long?

I have the documents ready and yet to my PTE.

I read through your post and I understand the first steps is the 
ACS uploading of all the documents for assessment, correct me if am wrong.

Can you please help in sharing the main stages for moving logically to the goal?

How can I reach you?

Thanks
Sandhya


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure buddy.

Go through the initial few set of pages in this thread. You will get a fair idea how to start and proceed.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure, no problem.

Buzz me a private message

++++++++++++++++


Hi Mr Good,

Thanks for your positive approach. I and interested in taking this path of applying for the VISA by myself and avoid all the agents issues. 

Can you please guide me on this process and I will be glade to you for life long?

I have the documents ready and yet to my PTE.

I read through your post and I understand the first steps is the 
ACS uploading of all the documents for assessment, correct me if am wrong.

Can you please help in sharing the main stages for moving logically to the goal?

How can I reach you?

Thanks
Sandhya


----------



## MMM3 (Apr 27, 2016)

Just want to know about Australian PR process, if I apply for PR and if I'm a pr principle applicant, are they going to verify my document only or also spouse?


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

Mathan or Someone could you reply my query.
1. Guys one doubt. Am turning 32 by July 25. Will I get 30 points if I apply before else the else age factor come into picture only by invite date. If it is invite date will I get 30 or 25 
2. With one of my company am not able to get all my payslips I have only last 3 months. When I asked them they said they can't provide pay slips since they don't have the data. I have bank statement for the same. Will this be a problem..


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

Mathan or Someone could you reply my query.
1. Guys one doubt. Am turning 32 by July 25. Will I get 30 points if I apply before else the else age factor come into picture only by invite date. If it is invite date will I get 30 or 25 
2. With one of my company am not able to get all my payslips I have only last 3 months. When I asked them they said they can't provide pay slips since they don't have the data. I have bank statement for the same. Will this be a problem..


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Mathan or Someone could you reply my query.
1. Guys one doubt. Am turning 32 by July 25. Will I get 30 points if I apply before else the else age factor come into picture only by invite date. If it is invite date will I get 30 or 25 
2. With one of my company am not able to get all my payslips I have only last 3 months. When I asked them they said they can't provide pay slips since they don't have the data. I have bank statement for the same. Will this be a problem..


Hi bpaatha ,

1. Your points are calculated only at the invite. So avail your 30 points, you should get your invite by july 25. 

2. Its best to have payslips for each quarter atleast. But if you can show your bank statements and your tax statements, then you are good to go.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

nandyyy said:


> Mathan or Someone could you reply my query.
> 1. Guys one doubt. Am turning 32 by July 25. Will I get 30 points if I apply before else the else age factor come into picture only by invite date. If it is invite date will I get 30 or 25
> 2. With one of my company am not able to get all my payslips I have only last 3 months. When I asked them they said they can't provide pay slips since they don't have the data. I have bank statement for the same. Will this be a problem..
> 
> ...


Perfect answer. B paatha that's the Answer you needed.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*Alternate name*

Hi,

How to add some additional details after visa lodging?

I did'nt not mention my alternate name during visa lodging. Now I want to add that, is there any option to add alternate name after lodging visa?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Just login and edit your application.

Until a CO is assigned your application will be open for editing I suppose.

If not you always have a form 80 submission.



reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> How to add some additional details after visa lodging?
> 
> I did'nt not mention my alternate name during visa lodging. Now I want to add that, is there any option to add alternate name after lodging visa?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Nicemathan

Great Posts from you and You doing great Help to us !!! God bless you !!!

I've one question, it would be great if you can help.

My Current address is different than the address mentioned on my passport, both are different cities and State. Current city is where I am working and living in a rented apartment, Passport address is of my hometown.

Now, can I apply for PCC on my passport address, as that address is my permanent address of my hometown where my parents resides, as this would be easier to get PCC as mentioned by you.

I can go to my hometown and apply for PCC at PSK and go to PSK in person on the appointment date. Will wait for police office to come to my home and do the verification ?

Can you please tell me will this work and acceptable and legal ?

Why I am asking because I am living in Pune and the address is rented flat and I do not have registered rent agreement. Also in pune i am from last 8 years and stayed at different locations.

Obtaining PCC from Pune will be very difficult as compared to My home address, which is also mentioned on my passport.

Thank You in advance
-Subhash


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

bpaatha said:


> Mathan or Someone could you reply my query.
> 1. Guys one doubt. Am turning 32 by July 25. Will I get 30 points if I apply before else the else age factor come into picture only by invite date. If it is invite date will I get 30 or 25
> 2. With one of my company am not able to get all my payslips I have only last 3 months. When I asked them they said they can't provide pay slips since they don't have the data. I have bank statement for the same. Will this be a problem..


The age bracket is applicable when you turn 33 , not 32. You still have an year to go. Relax!


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Nicemathan
> 
> Great Posts from you and You doing great Help to us !!! God bless you !!!
> 
> ...


Gone are those days when police used to come to your address to verify the details. Now you need to go to the police station in a prescribed time with all your docs to prove that you staying in that address from last 1 year. 
You will definitely have problems while doing your PCC from Pune as they ask for some address proof and preferably rent agreement for the rented place. But if you could produce something else, say nationalised bank statement or voter id/aadhar card, then it will suffice. Obviously you need to settle the accounts with some bribe, but that's only if you are desperate. Provide all available and genuine docs and they can not deny the clearance. 
Even If you are doing it from your hometown, you need to provide address proofs for that address. If not in your name, then your father's with a proof of relation.
Either ways it's possible, but not without complications. Take a call.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> How to add some additional details after visa lodging?
> 
> I did'nt not mention my alternate name during visa lodging. Now I want to add that, is there any option to add alternate name after lodging visa?


I am afraid that you cannot edit the visa application now, but there is one form which is meant for providing corrections for the provided details. Not sure a about the form number, but you can check that on DIBP website, fill and upload it, and you will be fine.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> Gone are those days when police used to come to your address to verify the details. Now you need to go to the police station in a prescribed time with all your docs to prove that you staying in that address from last 1 year.
> You will definitely have problems while doing your PCC from Pune as they ask for some address proof and preferably rent agreement for the rented place. But if you could produce something else, say nationalised bank statement or voter id/aadhar card, then it will suffice. Obviously you need to settle the accounts with some bribe, but that's only if you are desperate. Provide all available and genuine docs and they can not deny the clearance.
> Even If you are doing it from your hometown, you need to provide address proofs for that address. If not in your name, then your father's with a proof of relation.
> Either ways it's possible, but not without complications. Take a call.


Thanks nvanm for your reply. So it is possible to get PCC from pune. I have rent agreement (though not registered one). I also have Gas connection, credit card statement, bank statement (ICICI), post paid bills, internet bills. Any of these document suffice to obtain PCC from PUne

I can ask my society people to give me a letter on society letter head stating that this person is residing at this flat from last 1 year or more. 

I also have Police verification letter when we rented this flat. 

I want to know using these documents and my permanent address proof documents, can i get PCC in pune.

As you mentioned bank statement of any nationalise bank is required that is why am asking


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Mathan or someone,

I guess my question might have been answered before. Name in my educational certificates and my passport is different cuz I didn't expanded my surname. I used initials in those docs. So should I notary declaration for individual docs say, 10th, 12th, College degree, So on and so forth.

Thanks and regards,
Babu. P


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks nvanm for your reply. So it is possible to get PCC from pune. I have rent agreement (though not registered one). I also have Gas connection, credit card statement, bank statement (ICICI), post paid bills, internet bills. Any of these document suffice to obtain PCC from PUne
> 
> I can ask my society people to give me a letter on society letter head stating that this person is residing at this flat from last 1 year or more.
> 
> ...


Subash,

Here are the steps:

1. Take an appointment online for PCC
2. Carry your passport
3. Original Address Proof - Telephone Bill, Gas Connection or even your Private Bank Photo Passbook with statement will do for your address proof (Any one of these)

As your passport does not have your present address, they will not issue PCC on the same day, but will issue you an acknowledgement letter stating "Police Verification" required.

After couple of days, you will get message from your nearest Police Station to come with your documents for verification.

Below are the documents:

1. Address Proof - Same as you submitted in PSK
2. Rent Agreement - For last 2 years (Even Notarized will do)
3. Index 2 - Of Landlord
4. 2 Months Electricity Bill
5. PAN Card or Voter ID Card
6. Society Letter - As you quoted above will be good to have
7. Gandhi ji - which you will carry 

Once your local police station clear your file, it goes to Police Commissioner Office, once they clear, they send it to PSK and then PSK sends you a message to come and collect your PCC.

When you go to collect your PCC, carry your Passport and the acknowledgement letter issued by PSK at time of submission between 9 AM till 10 AM.

This entire process will take at-least 15-20 days.

To add - if you are married, then to get PCC for wife, better you take appointment for the same day - but she will need address proof for her own, address proof on your name will not work (even if you have Marriage Certificate), better to get her account opened in any of the banks and get her photo passbook with statement, if she has her account, get the address changed to present address and it will work.

Hope this helps!

Prateek


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bpaatha said:


> Hi Mathan or someone,
> 
> I guess my question might have been answered before. Name in my educational certificates and my passport is different cuz I didn't expanded my surname. I used initials in those docs. So should I notary declaration for individual docs say, 10th, 12th, College degree, So on and so forth.
> 
> ...


Yes get it done, it will save your time and hassles.

Even in your DL if you don't have same name - you will need a DL extract stating the same name as in your passport (but that you can take care in later stages).

Name in Passport and all other documents should be same.

cheers!
Prateek


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

I am in a similar situation. Need both USA PCC and India PCC. I don't even have an EA assessment yet, but thinking of starting USA PCC as it takes 4-5 months. But would initiate India PCC only after lodging VISA and CO allotment. 

Is this a good approach nicemathan?


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I am applying for 189 visa.
I have experience of 4years 11 months in software engineering till now.
I have resigned from my current company and will be joining my next company in June 2016 on same role but different designation
I have few queries.
1.I will be having offer letter+Relieving letter+Experience letter+Pay Slip+Form16+ITR from my current company. Do i need to have R&R letter also from current company.
2.Since ACS deduct 2 years of employment, should i wait for another 2 months so that 5yrs of experience is completed and ACS will count it as 3 or 1-2 month won't affect on ACS count
3.From the new company what things i need to include offer letter+Salary slip+Do i need to add R&R for this also


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

ankur_21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am applying for 189 visa.
> I have experience of 4years 11 months in software engineering till now.
> I have resigned from my current company and will be joining my next company in June 2016 on same role but different designation
> ...


1. Check http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf for a sample format of the reference letter.

2. ACS can sometimes deduct 4 years depending on your individual circumstances. 

check https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf and refer to page 3 - "Earliest Skill Date"


----------



## bpaatha (Dec 12, 2015)

Guys one doubt. For ACS assessment should I provide name difference affidavit else I can do it for EOI. Since name in passport and Degree are different. Little urgent


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mates, I am have done Electronics Major in my Bachelors, For ACS assessment do we need to go with RPL application, Could you please advise?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

rkn123 said:


> Mates, I am have done Electronics Major in my Bachelors, For ACS assessment do we need to go with RPL application, Could you please advise?


Read the ACS skills assessment guidelines cover to cover. 

Do a self assessment.

If the ICT content is sufficient apply for skills assessment. Even the content is insufficient, ACS will ask you to pay extra and submit reports for the RPL. However, your application will take longer to process.

Note that in several cases electronics majors have had to do RPL in the past. Also note that ACS won't comment on your bachelor degree in the RPL assessment.

This is generic information so perform your due diligence before taking any actions..


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

bpaatha said:


> Guys one doubt. For ACS assessment should I provide name difference affidavit else I can do it for EOI. Since name in passport and Degree are different. Little urgent


You need to ensure that your name is the same across all documents. The affidavit MIGHT (50-50) just help for ACS but get the corrections made through the right channels whilst you have the time as it may not necessarily work with the DIBP.


----------



## justkennie (May 11, 2016)

Thanks bro for your thorough explanation.

Can you please assist with the direct link on acs.org.au where I can do the skill assesment, I have been to the site, but cant see where to do this.

Thanks alot.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

justkennie said:


> Thanks bro for your thorough explanation.
> 
> Can you please assist with the direct link on acs.org.au where I can do the skill assesment, I have been to the site, but cant see where to do this.
> 
> Thanks alot.


here is the link 

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

From my first job (around 1.5 yrs of exp), I have offer, relieving letter and a letter that mentions my salary. There's nothing else that I can get - no IT, cash payments so no bank records!
Now that the company has closed, will the following document suffice ? 
1. Offer
2. Relieving
3. Letter that mentions my salary
4. Statutory document


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

There are step by step explanations on how to fill ACS, in internet.

Also please go through the initial few pages in this thread.




justkennie said:


> Thanks bro for your thorough explanation.
> 
> Can you please assist with the direct link on acs.org.au where I can do the skill assesment, I have been to the site, but cant see where to do this.
> 
> Thanks alot.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Thanks, nicemathan and other guys for contributing this forum with helpful information which would help me in lodging my visa application. 

I should have seen this thread before applying to me and my spouse PCC, now that I already got PCC in a single visit and within couple of hours, there is nothing can be done further with regards to 
IED. 

I have further queries before I upload documents after making payment. 

1) ACS approved my work experience after JAN 2012, so I am assuming all the supported documents like payslips, bank statements, Income tax documents should be provided post-JAN 2012 till the date I upload documents.

2)In the IMMI account employment section, I had mentioned all my past experiences before JAN 2012 which ACS didn't approve, would there be any issues and I believe I have to upload those docs to support, which I already have ready. Or, should I delete that work experience from the IMMI account employment section. 

3) I have downloaded the Income tax credit documents which show my old address (father's home) where I was living until I moved to my house in 2009. All my documents for passport and everything shows the current address except the PAN card and which is why it is reflecting on the Income tax documents, Anybody in the similar situation got away with no questions asked by CO?

4)I am a primary applicant, and I am not claiming any partner skills as well, I have mentioned my wife's education as Bachelors.
She does not have her Bachelor certificate, and she has all the mark lists.
Do I need to get her Bachelor certificate to prove her educational qualification even I am not claiming any partner skills? 

That's all for now Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Please find my answers below.... I hope it helps



Sansu83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks, nicemathan and other guys for contributing this forum with helpful information which would help me in lodging my visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey Mathan,

Hope your doing well.

I am writing to thank you like the rest of us in this forum. I just finished submitting and done with all the process and documents from my end. This thread is really a wiki for people like me lodging the application alone.

There are many other threads and other sites where you get the information in bits and pieces, but this forum stitches all of them together and is reassuring for one on being on the correct path.

Thank you very much and have a wonderful time in Australia.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best for your further steps.

Congratulations in advance for your grant.



schatzii said:


> Hey Mathan,
> 
> Hope your doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

May I request the Mods to make this thread a sticky? This has a treasured trove of information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

*If you want to talk to a moderator, please use the Private Message facility or if it's about a post, use the report post facility (the red triangle with the exclamation mark)
But in this case, no, we'd have to sticky a large number of other threads too, if we did it with this one! 

kaju/moderator*


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Experience calculation*

Hi Expats,
I have doubt in calculation of points for work experience.

I have got 9.11 months of experience out which 1.5 yrs I worked in Australia? So when I calculate the points should I take out 1.5 yrs of exp from 9.11 yrs -- and consider 7.6 yrs as my overseas experience?

Also, I heard the ACS will take out first 4 yrs of exp from my overall exp for non-IT degree holders..

Could some one explain how the experience should be calculated?

Regards,
Ranjeeth


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Have you completed your assessment? If not only after the assessment you will know where you stand in terms of acceptable experience, don't get bogged down by assumptions.

Technically your experiences will be australian 1.5years and remaining as overseas.



rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> I have doubt in calculation of points for work experience.
> 
> I have got 9.11 months of experience out which 1.5 yrs I worked in Australia? So when I calculate the points should I take out 1.5 yrs of exp from 9.11 yrs -- and consider 7.6 yrs as my overseas experience?
> ...


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I saw a lot of useful posts from all of you regarding skill assessment and immigration to Australia. I am also looking for immigration to Australia and need guidance from you.
I am a mechanical engineer having approximately 17 years of continuous experience. I have already received my IELTS score (L-8, R-8, W-7, S-7) i.e. proficient user. If I consider points for my age, English, Engineering qualification and experience, the accumulated points are 65, that I feel would be sufficient for immigration.
Now I need guidance for education and RSA (Relevant skill assessment) from Engineers Australia. I have collected following documents for the same:
•	Photograph, passport copies
•	CV
•	IELTS result form
•	Degree certificate and transcript from University.
•	CPD, Career episodes and summary statement (Writing in progress)
•	Evidence of employment (Offer/joining letters from employers, Job description from present employer, service certificate and reference letter mentioning five duties from my previous employer).
1) Please suggest whether these documents are sufficient or will I have to submit any additional document for qualification assessment from EA.
2) Is it a good idea to get RSA alongwith qualification assessment or should I do it separately?
3) For RSA, should I need to submit income tax acknowledgement or a salary certificate from employer is enough. Please suggest me alternative documents acceptable as I don’t have such documents from last five years in my present job (As I am working in Gulf and there is no income tax.)
4) Once I would receive invitation, what additional documents might be required for visa application? Please share your experience and procedure in detail. 
5) I would like to immigrate with my wife. Is it must for her to complete IELTS before visa application?
I would appreciate if anyone going or passed through this process, give me his/her mail ID to contact personally to guide me step-wise.


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Manthan,

I have followed all your comments in this thread and after going through your comment I have decided to file the PR on my own, I have one question that is still not answered:
1.ACS has assessed my work experience as 3 years that means I cannot claim for 5 points, so in this case will DIBP or CP verify my employment by making calls to HR or to my employer.Note:I am going to provide all the documents for employment and will mention in description as not claiming points.
2.And I am also claiming 5 points of spouse ACS has assessed her positive with 2 years of experience, so will I need to provide her employment related documents while filing for visa to DIBP or just need to mention it in form 80?

I think going through your post you are only the person who can resolve my queries.

Appreciate your help!!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Manthan,

I have followed all your comments in this thread and after going through your comment I have decided to file the PR on my own, I have one question that is still not answered:
1.ACS has assessed my work experience as 3 years that means I cannot claim for 5 points, so in this case will DIBP or CP verify my employment by making calls to HR or to my employer.Note:I am going to provide all the documents for employment and will mention in description as not claiming points. *-> I doubt they will call to verify with your HR team. Highly unlikely but it is the provocative *of DIBP to either call or not.
2.And I am also claiming 5 points of spouse ACS has assessed her positive with 2 years of experience, so will I need to provide her employment related documents while filing for visa to DIBP or just need to mention it in form 80?* Yes you need to submit all the evidences for your wife like yours and fill form80*
I think going through your post you are only the person who can resolve my queries.

Appreciate your help!!!





ASAMITSS said:


> Hi Manthan,
> 
> I have followed all your comments in this thread and after going through your comment I have decided to file the PR on my own, I have one question that is still not answered:
> 1.ACS has assessed my work experience as 3 years that means I cannot claim for 5 points, so in this case will DIBP or CP verify my employment by making calls to HR or to my employer.Note:I am going to provide all the documents for employment and will mention in description as not claiming points.
> ...


----------



## Vidini (Jun 20, 2016)

Kindly help me ASAP, 

Myself and my daughter are PR holders, my husband wants to apply 189 visa. 

What should be mentioned in dependent details? 

1) Should he give our details and mark it as non migrants in the form or what's the procedure. 

2) Non migrant dependants should provide the PCC and medicals, but how in my case we are already PR. 

If anyone already applied/ got 189 visa being partner of PR spouse. Kindly help me in this process immediately. 

Thanks, Dhiv


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

*EA assessment*

For qualification assessment from EA:
a) Do I need to submit Role and Responsibility letter from employer?
b) As an evidence of employment, which documents are acceptable?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Not sure of EA assessment buddy



Sunil4dv said:


> For qualification assessment from EA:
> a) Do I need to submit Role and Responsibility letter from employer?
> b) As an evidence of employment, which documents are acceptable?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Answered below



Vidini said:


> Kindly help me ASAP,
> 
> Myself and my daughter are PR holders, my husband wants to apply 189 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiyaSG (Jun 27, 2016)

*Empolyment letter problem for ACS Assessment*

Hi,

I am new to this forum and seeking help regarding the employment reference letter for ACS assessment.

I'm in the midst of preparing the documents for ACS assessment. I have an issue in receiving the employment reference letter from my current employer.

I asked my employer for a reference letter saying its for the purpose of pursuing a part time postgraduation course. So, he gave a letter addressed to the insitute name. So, my question is,

1. Is it alright to submit the letter to ACS as such ?
2. Secondly, my employer did not provide a detailed description of my roles (just 3 points). But, I have a letter which he gave me last year (2015) for singapore immigration purpose which has the detailed roles and responsibilities with company letter head and his signature but dated 2015. Can i submit this letter together with my recent letter? Does the letter date and title cause any issue?

Please can someone clarify for me?
* Please note that it is extreamly difficult to get a letter from my employer saying its for immigration purpose and in no way i can get a statuary declaration from my colleague. Can some advice me what i can do in this situation?

Thank you.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy, have you read through this thread?

R&R letter is must, either from your company or via a declaration for which a colleague or your manager needs to vouch.




RiyaSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and seeking help regarding the employment reference letter for ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi,

In your thread it says that you predicted your grant date and it was the same, can i ask how did you do that 

and please keep writing 

Viaan


----------



## RiyaSG (Jun 27, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy, have you read through this thread?
> 
> R&R letter is must, either from your company or via a declaration for which a colleague or your manager needs to vouch.


Hi Mathan,

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, I do understand that the employment letter is a must. My problem is with the format. The letter is not addressed as "To whom ever it may concern". Instead it is addressed to an educational institute here. Also the part of the letter which has the roles description is dated last year.

Will this letter work for ACS?

Thanks.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

RiyaSG said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


AFAIK back dated letter doesn't work. Letter has to be addressed to whom it may cocern or Immigration Australia. Cant you request the same letter for Immigration Australia?


----------



## RiyaSG (Jun 27, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> AFAIK back dated letter doesn't work. Letter has to be addressed to whom it may cocern or Immigration Australia. Cant you request the same letter for Immigration Australia?


Thank you Sansu83,

Hmm, that's going to be tough. My employer would say that they do not have policies to give such letters

I ll see what I can do. Anyways, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

RiyaSG said:


> Thank you Sansu83,
> 
> Hmm, that's going to be tough. My employer would say that they do not have policies to give such letters
> 
> I ll see what I can do. Anyways, thanks for your reply.


Even my employer told me the same thing, however theh were kind enough to issue letter which mentioned the reason for not giving letter with responsibilities and my colleague helped with SD


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey Mate,

It depends on the ongoing trend of VISA grant. During last year it was around 50-55 days.

Trust me, now looking back at it, it was *waste of time* doing those research. (Easier said than done, while waiting for grant, I can hear your mind voice  )

Just concentrate on up skilling, connecting with HRs and planning mentally & financially for the landings _*(don't put down papers or book flight, till you get the grant)*_ unless you have don't something gravely wrong leading to VISA cancelation. For any clarifications CO will get in touch with you via e-mail.



Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your thread it says that you predicted your grant date and it was the same, can i ask how did you do that
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Use *negotiation and stakeholder management *skills to complete this task.

Make them address, to whomsoever concern 

All the best, don't worry you will sail through it.



RiyaSG said:


> Thank you Sansu83,
> 
> Hmm, that's going to be tough. My employer would say that they do not have policies to give such letters
> 
> I ll see what I can do. Anyways, thanks for your reply.


----------



## RiyaSG (Jun 27, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Use *negotiation and stakeholder management *skills to complete this task.
> 
> Make them address, to whomsoever concern
> 
> All the best, don't worry you will sail through it.


Hi Mathan,

Thanks for those words. Yeah, I ll try my level best


----------



## Vidini (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Vidini (Jun 20, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Answered below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Amazing Work*

:clap2::clap2:


nicemathan said:


> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> *Requesting to leave this thread in the general viewing area please than moving it to The Platypus Den,
> as I will be providing few granular insights which will be helpful for newbies.*
> ...


:clap2: You are a star Mathan. Seriously this will make life so so much easy for the new joiners like me. God Bless Mate. Highly Appreciated.

Thanks Bhavik..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy for your feedback.

Check-out my other thread too, if you got time. Might be helpful.



Bhavik812 said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> :clap2: You are a star Mathan. Seriously this will make life so so much easy for the new joiners like me. God Bless Mate. Highly Appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Bhavik..


----------



## mbprajapati (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi nicemathan
nice posts with detailed info about Aus PR.
I hope by now you must have got job in aus. Can you share your job hunting experience there? how are the opportunities in software field?


----------



## taruntrav (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?

Regards,
Tarun


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sorry buddy, I don't think you can use it when it addresses USA.



taruntrav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
> Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?
> ...


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks nicemathan..very good tips for new ones


----------



## vivek23 (Mar 9, 2013)

hello Mr.nicemathan,
I sincerely than you for creating this thread and replying to you other ppl's queries.I received the golden mail on 5th july 2016 (yest) and i did not use any agent to apply. All i used to gather information was this thread and few other threads like this. I received my grant in only 2 months from the date of EOI application to receiving the golden mail.
So once i come to AUS , i am dragging to a nice pub and getting u a beer!! cheers!


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks buddy for your feedback.
> 
> Check-out my other thread too, if you got time. Might be helpful.


Hi Mathan,

I was reading this entire thread and i would like to say a big thank your for all your efforts to explain things.

i have got invite for 189 visa yesterday and will follow your advice.

Just wanted to know 3 things from you.

1. How is the scope for front end developers in australia. i have around 8 yrs exp in web developement esp front end.
2. can we save atleast 1 lac if i get a job there. i kwow it is difficult to answer. but just to say that if we want to lead a decent lifestyle, is it possible to save more than 1 lac per month. some of my frnds got job for 100K per annum . he says that he is able to save 1.5 lac per month . another frnd with same salary says that he is not able to save anything. 
3.Do you think it is worth migrating to oz. my aim to save money . Currently my salary is 85k per month in india.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations, happy to hear your comments and all the very best for your future steps.

Sure, why not lets catch-up once you are here.  



vivek23 said:


> hello Mr.nicemathan,
> I sincerely than you for creating this thread and replying to you other ppl's queries.I received the golden mail on 5th july 2016 (yest) and i did not use any agent to apply. All i used to gather information was this thread and few other threads like this. I received my grant in only 2 months from the date of EOI application to receiving the golden mail.
> So once i come to AUS , i am dragging to a nice pub and getting u a beer!! cheers!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Good set of questions. It will take some time to answer your queries. I will definitely answer you queries.



vishnucute05 said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I was reading this entire thread and i would like to say a big thank your for all your efforts to explain things.
> 
> ...


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Good set of questions. It will take some time to answer your queries. I will definitely answer you queries.



Thanks buddy.
i would like to add you in whatsapp. could you please share you mobile number. send PM to me. 
i dont know how to send PM.
i see that you are from TN. im from tirunelveli


----------



## gurubsk2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I am a new member recently joined to this Forum. I have applied to Australian PR. I have filed the ACS on 30th June'16. I got the results on 7th July'16. So, please guide me for further steps.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey Guru,

Just one clarification, have you read through this thread, you will get a fair bit of idea how to proceed further. What you say buddy.    




gurubsk2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member recently joined to this Forum. I have applied to Australian PR. I have filed the ACS on 30th June'16. I got the results on 7th July'16. So, please guide me for further steps.


----------



## gurubsk2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi nicemathan,

I have gone through but not full thread.. i have read few queries.. I will take little bit of time to go through this thread. meantime, i need the steps to follow after acs assessment. Now, i am in search of PTE course / exam. Please guide me for further steps. I stay in bangalore and please guide me for good institute for PTE.



nicemathan said:


> Hey Guru,
> 
> Just one clarification, have you read through this thread, you will get a fair bit of idea how to proceed further. What you say buddy.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

gurubsk2 said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> I have gone through but not full thread.. i have read few queries.. I will take little bit of time to go through this thread. meantime, i need the steps to follow after acs assessment. Now, i am in search of PTE course / exam. Please guide me for further steps. I stay in bangalore and please guide me for good institute for PTE.


Gurubhai,

The forum is a ocean you can just search to find all the minute details. As per me, you dont need a PTE training institute for preparation. You can buy the sample gold test kit, which I did and it was very useful. 

Steps - Prepare by reading the macmillan book, you can search for PTE material in this forum to get the details. there is a dedicated thread. You get all the details there.
Watch youtube videos, it will be be of great help.
give your first mock test. result will be available in 1 hour. Review & crack on with the problem area.
Before few days of actual exam give the mock test 2. Review & relax.

Give the exam with confidence and you will sail thru(assume you put in all your hardwork during the preparation stage)

Good luck!!


----------



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

*Income tax return 2012-2013*

Hi,

Please clarify this point:

As my income was not under taxable income, I did not fill Income Tax return for 2012-2013. So,Can I fill income tax return for financial year 2012-2013 now? 
Is there any negative impact of filling it now? Though I have form 16 for that year.

( I just want make sure I have more authenticity in my file  )

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Hey Guru,
> 
> Just one clarification, have you read through this thread, you will get a fair bit of idea how to proceed further. What you say buddy.


Send me a mail at <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
ill send you PTE materials.it is more than enough.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Just a read of the *first* page of this thread buddy I guess that investment in-terms of time you could spend, try TCYonline for online materials and practice exams.



gurubsk2 said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> I have gone through but not full thread.. i have read few queries.. I will take little bit of time to go through this thread. meantime, i need the steps to follow after acs assessment. Now, i am in search of PTE course / exam. Please guide me for further steps. I stay in bangalore and please guide me for good institute for PTE.


----------



## aspirant007 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi NiceMathan,

I am also exactly in similar position like vishnucute05. In my home country, I am making around 20K AUD/year which is quite good as compared to Nepal's per capita income. One of my main reason for migration is to seek better quality of life and obviously to make more money.

I have 8 years of experience as software project manager. As an alternative, I can also work as BA or QC. I know it's comparatively more easy to find jobs for programmers. But I am in dilemma as I am not sure if this risk is worth taking or not. I have to leave behind not only my family but also a well paid job. Based upon your experience of south asian migrants, please suggest if trying out luck in Australia will be a good decision or not?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Trying to be little diplomatic. There is no *ONE SILVER* bullet way to answer these kind of questions. *Is it worth trying out luck in Australia will be a good decision or not?*

Short answer : *It depends*, long answer is also *It depends*

If you ask me a direct question - *Why did you migrated?* 

I might answer, may be I wanted to see how overseas life is different from my home country, experience different life style, better opportunity for kid, or just trying something different before I lose the appetite to take risk. In search of the answer, I may sound ambiguous and your mind voice says , *this guy is confused* could be. I am just about to reach one year in Oz, lot of thoughts running in my head about this decision, will write comprehensively about it in my other thread.

For your self assessment, Rank the points why you want to migrate and see the pros and cons of it.

Because each one's opinion, experience, adaptation to new environment and tolerance level differs, you take it any of these categories, religion / geo-politics / individual's level, there are plenty of example to quote.

For example, if your top most priority is to earn big bucks quickly and move back to your home country in South Asia, then try Kuwait.

Why Kuwait? Check any of the south Asian countries currency against Kuwaiti Dinar's exchange rate, you will get the answer and moreover no tax.   

~31% tax on your income in Oz and if you are in 457 even more. In 457 education for kids costlier when compared to PRs and Citizens. 

There was an useful discussion going in the following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/1006674-why-did-you-move-australia.html

Unfortunately it became a slogging match between different opinion supporters and many of the posts got deleted by Mods. Still just give a glance to the above thread.

My point of view on migrating to another country will be documented in my other thread "Grant came......." in the coming months.

Does it help or I am just *beating around the bushes *



aspirant007 said:


> Hi NiceMathan,
> 
> I am also exactly in similar position like vishnucute05. In my home country, I am making around 20K AUD/year which is quite good as compared to Nepal's per capita income. One of my main reason for migration is to seek better quality of life and obviously to make more money.
> 
> I have 8 years of experience as software project manager. As an alternative, I can also work as BA or QC. I know it's comparatively more easy to find jobs for programmers. But I am in dilemma as I am not sure if this risk is worth taking or not. I have to leave behind not only my family but also a well paid job. Based upon your experience of south asian migrants, please suggest if trying out luck in Australia will be a good decision or not?


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Dear nicemathan,

Really appreciate your efforts and continuous guidance you are giving on this forum.

As you said people are scared of pressing "Apply Visa" button and so am I.

I have query related to payment, I have two options 
1. Take a Travel Card from ICICI bank. They charge around 500-600 Rs including card fee and the conversion rate is 2 Rupees more than XE.com. I would like to opt for this option as I will have freedom to do the transaction myself.

2. Wired Transfer via ICICI bank, they say it is safe and they don't even need passport. I am confused as If I go for this option then how will I like the transaction reference I get from ICICI with when I start lodging visa. 

I think in case of travel card which is VISA DIBP would charge extra 1.09%, not sure about wired transfer.

Can you please guide. 

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Trying to be little diplomatic. There is no *ONE SILVER* bullet way to answer these kind of questions. *Is it worth trying out luck in Australia will be a good decision or not?*
> 
> Short answer : *It depends*, long answer is also *It depends*
> 
> ...



Hi Mathan,

Thanks a lot for you reply.
just have one question.
i understand that you cant save as much money in aus as that of other gulf countries as there is no tax there.
what is the avg spending for a family in aus. of course the answer depends on person to person. 
you can make a comparison like this for a family of 3.
50k per month spending in india is lavish (atleast to me). 
20 -25k is avg 
10-15 k is simple life.
just could you please compare the salaries with that of australia.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Option A..... sorry you didn't give me option A, Option 1 (ONE)

Try to take control of what you are doing. 

Furthermore, when you travel here, you can put some AUD in the travel card. Limit $10K AUD per financial year.

Does this help.




verma.rajput said:


> Dear nicemathan,
> 
> Really appreciate your efforts and continuous guidance you are giving on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Now cooking time. I will come back to you and your PM   My home town is roughly 111.1 KM north of your place. During my college days every fortnight I used cross your hometown. Very friendly, open hearted folks who speak their mind out, hail from your home town (Tiruneveli).

I don't want to sound or give a shallow reply while answering your or other really good queries. That's why, taking time to give a detailed write-up.

Again sorry for the delay, please expect delay 



vishnucute05 said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Thanks a lot for you reply.
> just have one question.
> ...


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Now cooking time. I will come back to you and your PM   My home town is roughly 111.1 KM north of your place. During my college days every fortnight I used cross your hometown. Very friendly, open hearted folks who speak their mind out, hail from your home town (Tiruneveli).
> 
> I don't want to sound or give a shallow reply while answering your or other really good queries. That's why, taking time to give a detailed write-up.
> 
> Again sorry for the delay, please expect delay



No problem buddy.. after you reply, i have to lodge visa.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Mathan for prompt response.

So there will be extra charge of 1.09 on visa card ( as Travel card is a Visa card). For me the charge in AUD is told to be 6300 and INR is 3,34,200.00, so should I add additional 2 percent of money in case they charge more? Sorry, it might be simple query but there is a thin like difference knowing and not knowing and it only makes a huge difference.

Do I really need Travel card if I can pay using Debit card of Savings account ? Will Bank charge extra on top of it?

Thanks,



nicemathan said:


> Option A..... sorry you didn't give me option A, Option 1 (ONE)
> 
> Try to take control of what you are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

*ACS R&R Letter for DIBP*

Hi Sansu,

I got R&R Experience letter from my current employer with difficulty and the letter was addressed to ACS. I got positive ACS, however, can I submit the same letter to DIBP when lodging visa, or do I need to take another version for DIBP.

Thanks,
Aman



Sansu83 said:


> AFAIK back dated letter doesn't work. Letter has to be addressed to whom it may cocern or Immigration Australia. Cant you request the same letter for Immigration Australia?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

For me the charge in AUD is told to be 6300 and INR is 3,34,200.00, so should I add additional 2 precent *- Definite YES, you need to load a bit extra to be safer side. (VISA fee + Additional Charges for transaction + a little bit more) to be totally safe. I did like that.*

Debit card has a limit for online transaction check with your bank for complete details.



verma.rajput said:


> Thanks Mathan for prompt response.
> 
> So there will be extra charge of 1.09 on visa card ( as Travel card is a Visa card). For me the charge in AUD is told to be 6300 and INR is 3,34,200.00, so should I add additional 2 percent of money in case they charge more? Sorry, it might be simple query but there is a thin like difference knowing and not knowing and it only makes a huge difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Thanks Mathan for prompt response.
> 
> So there will be extra charge of 1.09 on visa card ( as Travel card is a Visa card). For me the charge in AUD is told to be 6300 and INR is 3,34,200.00, so should I add additional 2 percent of money in case they charge more? Sorry, it might be simple query but there is a thin like difference knowing and not knowing and it only makes a huge difference.
> 
> ...


I just paid the visa fee yesterday using a travel card. I also had to pay 6300 AUD, with surcharge it would be 6368.4 AUD. To be on the safer side, I loaded 6380 AUD. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Awesome. Congratulations Vijay  during the wait time after uploading all the relevant docs, keep upgrading and updating your skill set, don't just check your mail box for mail from CO or grant




Vijayabaskar said:


> I just paid the visa fee yesterday using a travel card. I also had to pay 6300 AUD, with surcharge it would be 6368.4 AUD. To be on the safer side, I loaded 6380 AUD.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Vijay and Mathan.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Mathan, 

I got R&R Experience letter from my current employer with difficulty and the letter was addressed to ACS. I got positive ACS, however, can I submit the same letter to DIBP when lodging visa, or do I need to take another version for DIBP.

Thanks,
Aman





nicemathan said:


> For me the charge in AUD is told to be 6300 and INR is 3,34,200.00, so should I add additional 2 precent *- Definite YES, you need to load a bit extra to be safer side. (VISA fee + Additional Charges for transaction + a little bit more) to be totally safe. I did like that.*
> 
> Debit card has a limit for online transaction check with your bank for complete details.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Sansu,
> 
> I got R&R Experience letter from my current employer with difficulty and the letter was addressed to ACS. I got positive ACS, however, can I submit the same letter to DIBP when lodging visa, or do I need to take another version for DIBP.
> 
> ...


I beilve it should work, however, of you request them again with same format and current date to DIBP that would be easy. If they don't provide same letter again, then gather all your evidence with employment like form-16, salary slips and other evidence with company.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey nicemathan, thanks for this great info. But is it mandatory to certify all the documents before uploading? 




nicemathan said:


> *Organizing your documents:*
> 
> I used the following, if it suits your case, go for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Awesome. Congratulations Vijay  during the wait time after uploading all the relevant docs, keep upgrading and updating your skill set, don't just check your mail box for mail from CO or grant


Thanks Mathan! 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilkiran (Jul 12, 2016)

*Need help: Visa 189 or 190*

Hi,

Need help to file PR. I just want to understand whether I have to apply under 189 or 190.

Please find below my credentials and work experience. Till date, I have 9.5 years of work experience

1) Did Bachelors in Civil engineering and graduated in 2004
2) Joined IT firm and worked from Sep-2005 to June-2012
3) Did 15 month full time PGDM and graduated in Sep-2013.
4) Started working in IT organisations from Sep-2013 to till date and as an IT Project Manager from Aug-2014 to till date.

I received feedback from Immigration Consultant that initial 6 years of IT experience will not be considered as I did Bachelors in Civil Engg. But I have seen in some threads that initial 4 years of work experience will not be considered in case if the work experience does not match with the academics. Please validate

I was asked to file under ICT Business analyst category as I have IT Project Manager experience only for 2 years. I was told that once Visa is granted, I could apply for jobs as IT Project Manager. Please validate

Also, immigration consultant advised me to file under 190 as I get 5 points under state nomination. As far as my understanding is concerned, state nomination will narrow the job search only for a particular state unlike 189 visa where there is a provision to apply for jobs across Australia. Please guide me regarding the same.

When should I get ACS assessment done? Is it before writing PTE-A exam?

My wife's occupation is listed under CSOL and I could claim 5 more points for partner category. What are the documents that I need to submit for my wife? She is yet to take PTE-A as of now. Should she write the PTE -A test? If so, what is the score that she should get?

Also, suggest if joint application should be made along with my wife.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

sunilkiran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help to file PR. I just want to understand whether I have to apply under 189 or 190.
> 
> ...


First of all 189 for independent migration(land anywhere) and 190 for state sponsorship(land and stay for 2 years in same state), I believe you are aware about it, if not read about it on DIBP website.

To get idea whether your degree is ICT major or minor or closely/not related to nominated ANZSCO code do consult summary of criteria document on ACS website. It will give you insight how many years of experience will be deducted and how many years experience is required to be eligible under nominated ANZSCO code based on your qualifications.

For each experience you intend to claim points, you need to provide job description for nominated ANZSCO code only regardless what is your job position. 

Your wife need to attempt PTE in any case either you are claming points for her or not. Consult english language requirements on DIBP to know what score in required..usually its ielts 4.5 or pte equivalent.

You need to evaluate her degree and qualification only of you are claiming points....not sure if you need same ielts score.

You can attempt PTE at any point of time either before or after ACS, you need both together at time of EOI.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Verma with Sansu's suggestions



verma.rajput said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I got R&R Experience letter from my current employer with difficulty and the letter was addressed to ACS. I got positive ACS, however, can I submit the same letter to DIBP when lodging visa, or do I need to take another version for DIBP.
> 
> ...


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Mathan and other senior members

Please let me know once I have filled 1 to 17 pages, and click on submit, then I will be asked to pay fees and *Only after that I will be able to upload documents and also generate Hap Id*, correct.

Thanks,
Aman



nicemathan said:


> EOI Invite Came  its gonna be cake wake :eyebrows:
> 
> Again twist in the tale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Mathan and other senior members
> 
> Please let me know once I have filled 1 to 17 pages, and click on submit, then I will be asked to pay fees and *Only after that I will be able to upload documents and also generate Hap Id*, correct.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Yes you can only upload documents after submitting the visa application and visa fees. For generating HAP id you can do that even before lodging the visa.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Please go through this

Viaan


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Viaan,

Thanks for information.

Till now I thought that HAPId only gets generated after Lodging visa.

Please note I have already started filling visa form and it is in-progress, not submitted yet. So, can I still do a Medical before submitting it.

Secondly, would it make difference if I do Medical before or just after lodging visa>?

Thanks,
Aman



Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you can only upload documents after submitting the visa application and visa fees. For generating HAP id you can do that even before lodging the visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with 65 (60+5 for NSW state nomination) points on 13th July under 261311 Analyst programmer . Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points) Education 15 Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) Are there any chances of getting a invite ? Kindly help me in this regard


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Viaan,
> 
> Thanks for information.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes you can do a medical before lodging it or you can do it afterwards as well. It just that sometimes you might get CO allocated within days of your lodgement and they might ask you for medicals which could delay the processes. Its always recommended to front load all the documents including medicals, pcc, form 80 and 1221. Hope it makes sense

All the very best


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello,

Most probably I should get invitation this 20th. Could you please let me know if we should submit notarized copy or should the color scan copy of all the documents ( education, skills, passport, company letters, etc) do the trick.
Also, for medicals do we need some identification no. or we can do it before.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hello,
> 
> Most probably I should get invitation this 20th. Could you please let me know if we should submit notarized copy or should the color scan copy do the trick.
> Also, for medicals do we need some identification no. or we can do it before.


Hi Nilesh , can I expect invite with 60+5. I have lodged my EOI with 65 (60+5 for NSW state nomination) points on 13th July under 261311 Analyst programmer . Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points) Education 15 Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) Are there any chances of getting a invite ? Kindly help me in this regard


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Definitely it makes sense Viaan,

Again thanks for information. I agree that we should front load all the documents.


Viaan and other Members, 
Could you please let me know one more thing. When filling visa form I have following queries:

1. Does PAN and Aadhaar Card be loaded under National Identity or Others???
1.1. Should I also upload Passport again in National Identity Document???
As per immi site 
_Enter the details of any national identity documents issued by a government other than Australia.
This includes any document which was issued by a government for the purpose of identification, such as:

Alien registration number
Birth certificate
Drivers licence
Marriage certificate
National Identity document
Social security card_

As per this I should also upload my Marriage certificate.

Please guide.

_Stupid Question_, The visa is considered to be lodged on when I submit it and do the payment. Right!!!

Thanks,
Aman



Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can do a medical before lodging it or you can do it afterwards as well. It just that sometimes you might get CO allocated within days of your lodgement and they might ask you for medicals which could delay the processes. Its always recommended to front load all the documents including medicals, pcc, form 80 and 1221. Hope it makes sense
> 
> All the very best


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi ,

I am unable to upload document after immi account came back from maintenance today.
Is there anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Definitely it makes sense Viaan,
> 
> Again thanks for information. I agree that we should front load all the documents.
> 
> ...


Hi Aman

Passport should be uploaded towards "Travel Documents" and Your Aadhar card should be uploaded on "National identity Document(Other than Passport)".

You can only submit your visa application when you pay the visa fees.

Hope this clear your doubts

Viaan


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello,

Most probably I should get invitation this 20th. Could you please let me know if we should submit notarized copy or should the color scan copy of all the documents ( education, skills, passport, company letters, etc) do the trick.
Also, for medicals do we need some identification no. or we can do it before.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hello,
> 
> Most probably I should get invitation this 20th. Could you please let me know if we should submit notarized copy or should the color scan copy of all the documents ( education, skills, passport, company letters, etc) do the trick.
> Also, for medicals do we need some identification no. or we can do it before.


A friend of mine who recently got PR told me he submitted the same notarized black n white scanned copies which he used for ACS.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes that's correct, it works 



theariezman said:


> A friend of mine who recently got PR told me he submitted the same notarized black n white scanned copies which he used for ACS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Viaan,

As suggested I have got my medical process done from Hospital checkup point of view(although my daughter would revisit again for TB test verification)

I have some queries
1. On Immi main page, my health application is showing In complete, while when I click on reference number the page shows application submitted. Is it correct or some action is required at my side. See attached ImmiMedicalIssue.png


Also in emedical site, how many days it takes to update the data. Currently mine is showing following status

Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination *Required*
502 Chest X-ray Examination *Completed* Max Multi Speciality Centre
707 HIV test *Referred* Max Multi Speciality Centre

Is it that when everything is completed then only I should lodge my visa application.

Thanks,
Aman


Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can do a medical before lodging it or you can do it afterwards as well. It just that sometimes you might get CO allocated within days of your lodgement and they might ask you for medicals which could delay the processes. Its always recommended to front load all the documents including medicals, pcc, form 80 and 1221. Hope it makes sense
> 
> All the very best


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

I've a query, Do we need to notarize the Reference letter from the HR of Current company?

As part of submitting the documents.
Please suggest.

Also i've read your previous pages suggestion on for those whose salary doesn't come under tax slabs here is what you've suggested quaote...
IT Returns:

_I was below the tax slab, what to do?

State the same in an affidavit and attach the salary statement and pay slip if possible.
I was very careless in keeping my IT returns or acknowledgements, how do I get it?
Create an ID in income ta department site and using your PAN card number try to retrieve previous tax filling details online._

*MY query is how to project the same in affidavit, i mean could you please share the content or format please.*

Thanks Jane!


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Viaan,
> 
> As suggested I have got my medical process done from Hospital checkup point of view(although my daughter would revisit again for TB test verification)
> 
> ...


Hi Aman,

Its fine as long as it shows submitted, the result will take 4 to 5 days to be uploaded depending on hospitals. After they submit the result it will show completed and when DIBP review it status will change to clearance provided.

Viaan


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Viaan,

Ok I wait for the medical clearance and then submit the visa application.

Cheers,
Aman



Viaan said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> Its fine as long as it shows submitted, the result will take 4 to 5 days to be uploaded depending on hospitals. After they submit the result it will show completed and when DIBP review it status will change to clearance provided.
> 
> Viaan


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

*What about Spouse documents*

Hello Nicemathan....

Excellent work mate You have covered each and every corner where I was searching the light for.....

I have just reached approx 15+ pages so You might have already covered...!!!!:confused2:

You have detailed about all the documents required for primary applicant but what about secondary applicant...???

IF you can cover what sort of document required as well as when the secondary applicant shall go for English examination...when CO ask for the same and how to plan that.....

It will be great help if you can clear this too....and if you have already cover sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Engineers Australia ask me to give more information regarding CDR's. Even I have provided the information like company name & location etc. I have submitted all. But second time they ask me same information again.. PLs help me..


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just want to know
when you upload docs after visa invitation, can we make single pdf for a company say offer letter, relieving letter, reference letter etc. and upload or should it be separate docs?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I think its already covered in the following pages, read through 

Not many documents needed for spouse if you are not claiming spouse points.



i.nevermore said:


> Hello Nicemathan....
> 
> Excellent work mate You have covered each and every corner where I was searching the light for.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Mathan!

My spouse is working as software tester but not travelling to Australia for next 2 years..
Also i will not claim points from my wife sillset.

Please can you clarify on below 2 questions.

1.which way is better?

To apply visa for spouse and children after i get job and comfortably placed in AUS.

Or

To apply visa for spouse and dependents same time when i apply 

2. Once i have a PR and working in AUS. Will my spouse be directly eligible to work in the state where i am.. ( without assessing skills. ) 

Or 

She has to also undergo ACS skill accessment, PTE and same formality??

Thanks in advance!!!


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Rockrider said:


> Hi Mathan!
> 
> My spouse is working as software tester but not travelling to Australia for next 2 years..
> Also i will not claim points from my wife sillset.
> ...


Please see answer in bold, good luck!!


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

krish4aus said:


> Please see answer in bold, good luck!!


Hi krish,
Thanks a lot for the valuable guidance and wishes!!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

krish4aus said:


> Please see answer in bold, good luck!!


Hi Krish, 

Just need your little information on the below.

I am going to claim 5 points through my wife's exp, edu and PTE. So could you please let me know if me and my wife should travel to Australia at same time when we get PR's for both or can I go first and then ask my wife to follow me after couple of months after getting job to me. 

Also could you please let me know the better option, Should I apply PR only for me and once I get PR shall I apply for my wife. 

Thanks in advance.
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

naveen1224 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Just need your little information on the below.
> 
> ...


Hi Naveen,

When you get your PR for both of you there will be a IED before that date you both should travel to Australia to make the first entry. IED will depend on your medical or PCC date which ever expires first (they both are valid for 1 year). 

Its always better to apply together because the other processes have a long waiting period and also expensive. 

Viaan


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> When you get your PR for both of you there will be a IED before that date you both should travel to Australia to make the first entry. IED will depend on your medical or PCC date which ever expires first (they both are valid for 1 year).
> 
> ...



Thanks Viaan. Just to curious to know if we can travel separately to Aus after getting PR to both of US at a time.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

naveen1224 said:


> Thanks Viaan. Just to curious to know if we can travel separately to Aus after getting PR to both of US at a time.


If its before your IED yes you can travel separately.

For example if you get your grant now and your IED is on May 2017 both of you only have to travel before that date doesn't matter If you travel first or both.


Viaan


----------



## SamB16 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey,

First of all let me say this, "You have explained the entire process very well, thus making it easy for the new joinees of the forum to feel a bit relaxed around the process."

As for my personal scenario,

I will start my skill assessment. Just waiting to receive my transcript. As for my educational qualification, I have done B.Tech. in IT and I'm currently working as a Consultant with one of the Big-4s.

I have given my PTE. My overall score was 89/90. Individual - S:82, W:90, L:90 and R:77. Damn those 2 marks!!! I would be re-appearing for PTE next month to get a minimum of 79 in each band.

We could connect personally if you intend to help me. Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Good to see your response.

All the very best wishes for your further steps.

Sure, why not lets stay connected.




SamB16 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all let me say this, "You have explained the entire process very well, thus making it easy for the new joinees of the forum to feel a bit relaxed around the process."
> 
> ...


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am planning to file ACS me with my wife, Also we would be claiming 5 points for my wife skill set.

At the moment we are preparing for PTE.

I have 2 queries.

From what I know my wife needs to score of 60 and above in all the sections (PTE), So as to earn credit of 5 points. If I am not wrong.
I would need help on this.

Also I don’t have a marriage certificate yet, To get credit for 5 points would I need a marriage cert or may we apply ACS and wait for marriage certificate.
If the marriage certificate would be required at the time of ACS start process. We both have a Adhaar card updated as married if that would suffice.



Please forgive my ignorance on these topics.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

iconaseem said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am planning to file ACS me with my wife, Also we would be claiming 5 points for my wife skill set.
> 
> ...


Dear iconaseem, 

I dont think you need a marriage certificate for ACS. When you get a grant and you are allocated a Case Officer, at that time you need to furnish your Marriage Certificate.
Time to obtain a marriage certificate in india is 2-3 weeks. While you apply for ACS you apply for marriage certificate as well so that while you can enter the EOI pool with Marriage certificate. Also, if your wife score 50 in each of the section, that is enough along with positive ACS assessment to claim your partner 5 points.

Viaan, Thanks a lot buddy. I am really thankful to this forum and all the seniors who are helping people like me to get all their queries cleared.

SamB16: all the best for your PTE..

stay connected.....


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Guys.. I have a question about my education..

Below are my education details.
School - 10th
Then diploma in ECE for 3 years
Later did engineering for 3 years. ( i.e. joined 2nd year directly as a lateral entry ).

Please show some thoughts on whether i will be eligible to get 15 points for my education


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes you are. As far as I know.



Rockrider said:


> Guys.
> 
> . I have a question about my education..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks madhan!!


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear Friends,

While filling EOI about "Employment details", since I have worked at 3 different designations due to regular promotions (viz. Senior Engineer, Asst. Manager & Manager) in same company. Should I fill it separately with individual designation (2003-2016 as senior Engineer, 2006-2010 as Asst. Manager, 2010 to 2011 as Manager) or single entry (2003-2011 with last designation as Manager).?

I have not opted for RSA (Relevant skill assessment) from EA but only for qualification assessment as professional engineer.


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi nicemathan,

I need you opinion with respect to ACS skill assessment.
from wife applying for ICT Business analyst and below the complete details about her Education and experience:

My wife completed by B.E in IT graduation on June 2004.
she w has overall 10.3 years of relevant experience of ICT Business Analysis from April 2006 to till date(3 different IT company).But she has 2 years gap between her Graduation and her first job.In this 2 years she worked in a IT company as a customer care executive for 6 months and rest of the period she spent some time in learning some IT courses to upgrade her skills.

My question is:
1.Since she has 10.3 years relevant experience,even ACS deduct first 2 years of experience,still she will have 8.3 years of experience to get 15 points...Let me know your opinion.
2.Though we don't want to show her call center experience (which is totally non relevant to ICT Business Analyst role,will it add any value for my skill assessment?

Please let me know your opinion which wud be a great help.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sidhar said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> I need you opinion with respect to ACS skill assessment.
> from wife applying for ICT Business analyst and below the complete details about her Education and experience:
> ...


Hi Sidhar,

You are forgetting one important clause.
ACS states that you are required 2 years relevant work experience completed in the 

last 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history. The 10 years requirement period for work experience is based on the past 10 years from the submission date of your online skills application.

Now how ACS sees it, It's a question since you are exceeding 10 Years....may be with same years of experience can clarify this. 

2ndly it is useless to show irrelevant experience or education. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## jagdeepsandhu (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello friends
you guys are doing great job here. 
I have one query: I am seafarer (Merchant Navy) by profession. We are exempted from paying income tax, so I have never filed an IT return in through out my career. How can i justify this to DIBP while lodging my application? I have ll the payslips and contracts with me. 

Thanks


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

jagdeepsandhu said:


> Hello friends
> you guys are doing great job here.
> I have one query: I am seafarer (Merchant Navy) by profession. We are exempted from paying income tax, so I have never filed an IT return in through out my career. How can i justify this to DIBP while lodging my application? I have ll the payslips and contracts with me.
> 
> Thanks


A lot of people, including me, have applied without income tax returns. You should have no problem as payslips, contracts and/or bank statements are solid proof. I also added appraisal letters in my application.


----------



## jagdeepsandhu (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks @ ciitbilal


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am collecting the docs required for attaching after grant.
Looks like I will exceed the 60 limit. To reduce the no of docs, i plan the following:

1. 1 PDF for all letters i.e offer letter, promotions, salary increments, relieveing for each company
2. 1 PDF for all salary slips of each company
3. 1 PDF for reference letter given to ACS for each company
4. 1 PDF for all form16s of each company
5. 1 PDF for all ITR acknoweldgements of points claimed period


Would this be fine.. assuming it complies with the 5MB limit per file.
With this I will have 55 documents including PCC, form 80 and form 1221 for me and wife


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello guys.

I have received an invite under 189. Now I need to pay visa application fees which is 3600 AUD (approx 2 lacs INR). My consultant says, credit card and Bpay are the only payments options available. Problem is that I don't have a credit card with the limit of around 2 lacs INR. So, are there any other ways to pay the application fees?

Please help.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

For the record, me NO migration agent, nor I am advocating unreal stuff.

Yes migration to another country is difficult and challenging.

Many have succeeded and some have returned back.

Migrants from India face lot of challenges in Malaysia too, yet they migrants migrate to Malaysia thinking its milk and honey over there, in an expectation they could save some money for family.

So, it is a personal choice.

The given example talks about one person. In my personal experience the success rate is higher than failure rate.

However, it is individual choice and preference.

I respect your view but to be frank only minimal number of people return to ExpatForum after landing here, unless they want some critical information or vent out their anger about thing.

That's human tendency right, use while needed and hide behind the jargon "No time boss, life is busy" Even I have used it on some occasions   

I hope, you will return back for a healthy discussion or its just random post venting out frustration.

Anyways, all the very best for your life.

May god bless you. I agree to disagree.



fugivibeku said:


> People see Australia as a beautiful place, but there are lot of new migrants who find it very difficult to get a job, most of the families are looked after by their senior migrants who settled Australia many years back, the Australian economy is plunging like nothing. Its your call to take the challenge, AUSTRALIA LOOKS BEAUTIFUL ONLY FOR MIGRATION AGENTS
> 
> HAVE A LOOK AT THIS LINK : Skilled migrant women struggling to find work or settling for low-level jobs: study


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Travel card; Credit card after increasing your limit with bankers or ask a friend of yours in Oz to pay and you wire him the amount.



gnk90 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I have received an invite under 189. Now I need to pay visa application fees which is 3600 AUD (approx 2 lacs INR). My consultant says, credit card and Bpay are the only payments options available. Problem is that I don't have a credit card with the limit of around 2 lacs INR. So, are there any other ways to pay the application fees?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yup, sounds good.



bug3003 said:


> I am collecting the docs required for attaching after grant.
> Looks like I will exceed the 60 limit. To reduce the no of docs, i plan the following:
> 
> 1. 1 PDF for all letters i.e offer letter, promotions, salary increments, relieveing for each company
> ...


----------



## kanz12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Mathan,
Hope you are doing great. Of all the threads & posts int he forum Only ur original story has stuck in my head .We finally received our grant after long lost wait and now ready for new challenges. Our IED is 4th jan and since we don't live in India we have very little time to wrap for the final move. So
1. We will travel next week to (melbourne)activate the PR stay for 1 week, complete the documentation and return. While there we will look for storage as we are carrying 60 kgs (our allowance) .. why waste... we will stay at an AIR BNB and just look around suburbs and a get a feel . PLease let me know if you have any other suggestions.

2. We will move permanently by MAY. When we move permanently will be able to rent a place immediately or do we still have to share room in a house or AIR BNB.?

3. We already started our job search and will continue simultaneously. I know we will have struggles but I', looking forward to solve them. I take much inspiration from your humble stories.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> For the record, me NO migration agent, nor I am advocating unreal stuff.
> 
> Yes migration to another country is difficult and challenging.
> 
> ...


Nicely put nicemathan....


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Yup, sounds good.


Wouldn't it be good to organize via Company wise, something like 1 pdf for each organization comprising of offer letter, payslips and relieving letter named as Company_1.pdf???? That ways it can be easily sorted out for which one is to which one. My humble suggestion.


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Yup, sounds good.


Thank you


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Responses highlighted below    



kanz12 said:


> Hello Mathan,
> Hope you are doing great. Of all the threads & posts int he forum Only ur original story has stuck in my head. *Glad to know, thanks mate. *We finally received our grant after long lost wait and now ready for new challenges. *Heartily congratulations  *Our IED is 4th jan and since we don't live in India we have very little time to wrap for the final move. So
> 1. We will travel next week to (melbourne)activate the PR stay for 1 week, complete the documentation and return. While there we will look for storage as we are carrying 60 kgs (our allowance) .. why waste... we will stay at an AIR BNB and just look around suburbs and a get a feel . PLease let me know if you have any other suggestions. *Check for storage space rentals, best would be to leave at your friend's place, if any.*
> 
> ...


 *All the very best buddy, many crossed this stage and you too will cross it with flying colours.*


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

*Form 80 & form1221*

Hello Everyone....

I received a communication from GSM Adelaide for documents required.

I had been asked to provide form 1221 and form 80; after following this thread i have understood that its kind of normal to receive this kind of requirement but the problem I am facing is how to declare about stay in Australia...they have asked as given below. can any one guide about the same...

●Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a city and
a state or territory.
● State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in Australia -
you must nominate a city and a state or territory.

In form 80 and 1221 they are asking " 17 What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?"

Do I need to give details of my stay in australia ??? what if I have not planned or I dont have any Idea about the same ???(do i need to get idea..)

In form 1221 they have asked for intended date of arrival in australi and departure date too...DO I need to provide our this is not applicable to 189???

They are asking who is funding the trip?? so I will decalre that trip is self funded but are they asking any document to prove financial capability i mean available cash or property etc.....

I have uploaded documents which are color scan of original but they have asked passport and marriage certificate certified ....some where they have written that pls provide certified documents for migration purpose so my question do i need to provide all the document notorised to them or just upload again two asked documents certified copy..or should I ask them only that do you need any other certified copies as my uploaded docs are not certified???

I have taken dates for my wife's IELTS on24th sep...now this guys have emailed me on 30aug so they expect me to provide all the documents bfor 26 th.....now i have two problems here if i ask them to give time til 24th + 10 days and result dosent come positive i will have to ask for another extension or will have to pay 2lac....so guide me guys.....

Nicemathan what will u advise on


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

*Resume - asked by CO*

Hello guys In my previous query I forget to aske one more thing....

They have asked for resume too for me and my wife describe it as given below.

Provide a full Curriculum Vitae / Resume:
● for employment - provide date commenced, date completed, occupation, name of
employer and nature of business for each period of employment
● for study - provide date commenced, date completed, full course name and full course
provider details for each period of study.

For the first bullet all the details has been covered in experience letter i have uploaded and for study 1221 and 80 have covered all the details....what do they mean specifically for this resume....????

Thank u in advance.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

i.nevermore said:


> Hello guys In my previous query I forget to aske one more thing....
> 
> They have asked for resume too for me and my wife describe it as given below.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate - Mine was a similar case but infirst place i didnt submit my resume. But looking at this mail, can you check back if you have mentioned the detail of company you worked from - to date and complete details. If not please provide the same, incase you have already provided the details then mail them back, probably they are not able to open this document(could be a case) so re-upload in pdf.


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Actually this communication I received before I uploaded and click that information provided tab....
As this information specified in resume seems same as info asked in 80 and 1221 I will have to make sure I everything sync together...

confused about further stay part in form 80 and 1221...

Thank for the reply mate....


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

i.nevermore said:


> Actually this communication I received before I uploaded and click that information provided tab....
> As this information specified in resume seems same as info asked in 80 and 1221 I will have to make sure I everything sync together...
> 
> confused about further stay part in form 80 and 1221...
> ...


in my case i mentioned 'currently UNKNOWN' but mind you i filled the form handwritten..


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

For filling EOI form, is it ok to mark certain employment as non-relevant even though it is marked as skilled by ACS.
The reason I am asking this is I have worked in 2 organizations for a very short time. My total experience assessed by ACS is 7 yrs. If I mark these as non-relevant, still I will be well over 5 yrs and claim 10 points.
This will require lesser verifications and of course lesser documentation.
Please suggest if anyone has done this and it was fine


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

bug3003 said:


> For filling EOI form, is it ok to mark certain employment as non-relevant even though it is marked as skilled by ACS.
> The reason I am asking this is I have worked in 2 organizations for a very short time. My total experience assessed by ACS is 7 yrs. If I mark these as non-relevant, still I will be well over 5 yrs and claim 10 points.
> This will require lesser verifications and of course lesser documentation.
> Please suggest if anyone has done this and it was fine


I have not done this but there shouldn't be a problem if you mark some experience as irrelevant.

Personally, I'll not do that as long as I have sufficient proof to upload in visa application. There is no timeline or guarantee of the length of visa processing. The applicant has absolutely no control over that. The Case Officer might check with all of your employers or none of them. We won't even know (unless employer tells us).

So, think hard before doing anything


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> I have not done this but there shouldn't be a problem if you mark some experience as irrelevant.
> 
> Personally, I'll not do that as long as I have sufficient proof to upload in visa application. There is no timeline or guarantee of the length of visa processing. The applicant has absolutely no control over that. The Case Officer might check with all of your employers or none of them. We won't even know (unless employer tells us).
> 
> So, think hard before doing anything



I do have sufficient proofs for all.
The issue is one of the company that I worked was named A. All proofs are on letterhead A. The reference letter i got was when the company became AB. But now its name is C.
The other company was X. All proofs including reference letter are X. But now it is taken over by Y.
I was thinking of doing so just to avoid any issues in case they do verify these details


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

bug3003 said:


> I do have sufficient proofs for all.
> The issue is one of the company that I worked was named A. All proofs are on letterhead A. The reference letter i got was when the company became AB. But now its name is C.
> The other company was X. All proofs including reference letter are X. But now it is taken over by Y.
> I was thinking of doing so just to avoid any issues in case they do verify these details


These details might be added on Form 80 but let's see what other members have to say on this.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

bug3003 said:


> I do have sufficient proofs for all.
> The issue is one of the company that I worked was named A. All proofs are on letterhead A. The reference letter i got was when the company became AB. But now its name is C.
> The other company was X. All proofs including reference letter are X. But now it is taken over by Y.
> I was thinking of doing so just to avoid any issues in case they do verify these details


 You already have a positive assessment from ACS which you will be submitting to DIBP. EOD it is upto you who is going to claim points. So, I guess you can skip companies to avoid the hassle thereby speeding up the grant. 

Correct me if I am wrong people.

Regards


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello all,

Can anyone help me with the format of Statutory Declaration as my current employer does not have a policy of giving experience letter.

Thanks
Bhavik


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Bhavik812 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the format of Statutory Declaration as my current employer does not have a policy of giving experience letter.
> 
> ...


Bhavik - there is no such format of the letter!

You can get the below content typed or printed on 50 Rs. stamp paper.

Letter normally states Your Name "XXXXXX" the name of the company you work for, the date from when you are working and on which designation, address of the company, your roles and responsibilities with your manager's name and his signature.

YOu will need it notarized.

Be aware you get your HR and Manager on board for the same and not get it signed from any other senior colleague. As, DIBP is pretty strict these days with verification and if randomly it happens with you and your manager or HR are not aware this may land you in big trouble from both ends.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

I already did that infact i spoke to my HR Manager and they said that even if the embassy calls we are not authorized to share any information and we cannot provide you any letter since i am still working with them. Which is why i am thinking of an alternative (Statutory declaration).

Also if you could help me with one more question
I was working for A company which is sold to B and i have a appointment letter and other documents of A company for half of my tenure and other rest half of B. Hope this wont create any confusion.

Thanks a lot for your quick response.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Bhavik812 said:


> I already did that infact i spoke to my HR Manager and they said that even if the embassy calls we are not authorized to share any information and we cannot provide you any letter since i am still working with them. Which is why i am thinking of an alternative (Statutory declaration).
> 
> Also if you could help me with one more question
> I was working for A company which is sold to B and i have a appointment letter and other documents of A company for half of my tenure and other rest half of B. Hope this wont create any confusion.
> ...


So are you saying your company HR will not support any sort of verification? I will recommend speak to them again, normally call comes to HR and then they pass it on to the respective manager and sometime some smart HRs handle things on their own, they should not provide any adverse information! better speak to them.

Verifications were not common before but have increased since last year Oct, thus it is better to be careful.

when your company A was sold to B, there must have been some sort of communcations with employees, any email circulation, any document - if you can arrange that, it will be great! and do mention this instance in your Form 80 when you submit it.

Good Luck!


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Bhavik812 said:


> I already did that infact i spoke to my HR Manager and they said that even if the embassy calls we are not authorized to share any information and we cannot provide you any letter since i am still working with them. Which is why i am thinking of an alternative (Statutory declaration).
> 
> Also if you could help me with one more question
> I was working for A company which is sold to B and i have a appointment letter and other documents of A company for half of my tenure and other rest half of B. Hope this wont create any confusion.
> ...


IF HR is not ready to verify dont give them experience letter from HR...in this thread only you will find format for providing experience letter from your immediate boss...do that and give contact info of that guy ..

And regarding your problem of Company A & B: my case is the same as yours I gave one letter stating my company has been taken over by compnay B and gave exp letter from both the company for the respective tenure and i think that is not the problem which we have created so if you are able to provide proper documents which can state what your case is than there will be a smooth sail...


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Super.. I guess this solves my query now. I have a very good raport with by BOSS. I guess than this shall be taken care of. I mean if i can give a contact details of my immediate reporting manager he will be able to verify my designation and the duties i perform. Thanks a ton both for your help and support. Shall come back if any queries..

God bless you guys.. Cheers..


----------



## vivek23 (Mar 9, 2013)

how do u guys dress for an interview?
just plain formal shirt and pant or do u guys wear a suit and tie?


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello Guys

I will soon start the application process. 
Following are my point description:
Age- 30pts
Bachelors degree- 15 pts
PTE- 20 pts

Sum: 65

Occupation: Ship's engineer (231212).

I reckon i can apply for both 189 & 190 with my points.

I have already received my skill assessment and i have around 2 years of work experience. 

Since i am not claiming points for work experience, should i still include all the occupation related documents related to work experience? And how important do you reckon work experience is towards acceptance?

What do you guys suggest, should i take a Migration agent or should i do it myself? 
I am more keen to do it myself as i dont find much complexity in my case as i wont be claiming points for work experience. 

Please suggest.

Best regards
Asif


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

BatWolf said:


> Nice thread.. So far I've only submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite but it's good to know what comes ahead
> 
> So I wonder if i didn't claim any points for work experience, am I still required to submit records for my previous jobs? I'm not currently working and my previous employment was only for 18 months (so no points)?
> 
> If I have to submit probably best to start gathering the documents right now lol


Following. I have the same situation as that of yours. I am not looking to claim points for exp. 

Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Then less documentation to worry about.

All the best buddy.  



Asifskeep said:


> Following. I have the same situation as that of yours. I am not looking to claim points for exp.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kindly help me with the following query. 
-- I have worked as a Computer Network engineer from June 2005 to Dec 2011. My confusion is how many years will be deducted and how many years will be considered when i do my ACS. I have recently heard that they deduct some years out of your experience.


----------



## bhushan007 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have 10 years of continuous experience but my company went through lot of acquisitions and frequent name changes. Even though the company experience/reference letter mentions all the 10 year duration but the salary slips and other company documents all have different company name mentioned because of the acquisitions and related name changes.
I have received 189 invite and would be submitting documents this week. Will this cause any issues and if yes then do i need to provide any additional documents?

Note: I have already checked with my HR and they are unable to provide any document for this company name changes.
Kindly advise


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Bhavik812 said:


> Kindly help me with the following query.
> -- I have worked as a Computer Network engineer from June 2005 to Dec 2011. My confusion is how many years will be deducted and how many years will be considered when i do my ACS. I have recently heard that they deduct some years out of your experience.


Normally 2 years are deducted and it depends upon the graduation done - if you don't have ICT major as your education - then 4 years are deducted, refer ACS website for more info.

To claim work points if you have 3 years of experience after deduction you get - 5 points, if you get 5 years till 8 years - 10 points and 8 years above - 15 points.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bhushan007 said:


> I have 10 years of continuous experience but my company went through lot of acquisitions and frequent name changes. Even though the company experience/reference letter mentions all the 10 year duration but the salary slips and other company documents all have different company name mentioned because of the acquisitions and related name changes.
> I have received 189 invite and would be submitting documents this week. Will this cause any issues and if yes then do i need to provide any additional documents?
> 
> Note: I have already checked with my HR and they are unable to provide any document for this company name changes.
> Kindly advise


You must have got an email or some sort of communications when all these acquisitions happened, if you can get any sort of document of your company letter head from your HR stating there has been some changes - it will be great, if not, you can anyways mention it on your Form 80 and state the same.

I believe you will have some payslips for these changes, that will do.

One of my friend had same concern, we submitted/attached an email communication stating the name change, mentioned it on Form 80 as well, submitted payslips to substantiate the claim.

Good Luck!


----------



## Anjaliz (Dec 11, 2013)

*Elodgement - where to upload attachment?*

Hi All,

I'm in the Elodgment page and have not yet paid the visa fees. 

In most of the elodgement threads i see people mentioning about uploading the documents. I'm not able to see any link in Elodgment page wherein i can upload the documents. 

Can anyone guide me on how to upload the documents for online lodgement?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Anjaliz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in the Elodgment page and have not yet paid the visa fees.
> 
> ...


Documents can only be uploaded once you have paid your fees. Post that you can login to your immi account and upload your documents.

Good Luck!


----------



## bhushan007 (Jun 1, 2016)

If we are to front load medical than that can be done before paying the fees or only after payment? Can someone guide on the process pls. Thanks


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bhushan007 said:


> If we are to front load medical than that can be done before paying the fees or only after payment? Can someone guide on the process pls. Thanks


firstly you cannot front load medical!, you need to pay fees first and then login to your immi account, go to Health Section, create a HAP ID, take a print out, take an appointment and hospital upload your medical results directly to DIBP and status under Health section changes.

Good Luck!


----------



## bhushan007 (Jun 1, 2016)

Has anyone used ICICI debit card instead of travel card for fees payment? Does it have different exchange rate than travel card?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy, 

Have you checked with the bank whether that large transaction could be done using Debit Card?



bhush
an007;11069930 said:


> Has anyone used ICICI debit card instead of travel card for fees payment? Does it have different exchange rate than travel card?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bhushan007 said:


> Has anyone used ICICI debit card instead of travel card for fees payment? Does it have different exchange rate than travel card?


you cannot use debit card for fees payment, either Credit Card or Forex Card can be used.


----------



## smart_maverick (Sep 22, 2016)

bhushan007 said:


> Has anyone used ICICI debit card instead of travel card for fees payment? Does it have different exchange rate than travel card?


There is a firm named CENTRUM in India...
I did the payment through them..

They have tie-up with ICICI bank and they issue Forex Travel Card...
You can negotiate the conversion rate for Visa fees and the process is really hassle free..


----------



## abdul-matt (Jul 28, 2016)

*Thanks*



nicemathan said:


> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> *Requesting to leave this thread in the general viewing area please than moving it to The Platypus Den,
> as I will be providing few granular insights which will be helpful for newbies.*
> ...


Thanks alot for this useful information bro!


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Plz brief me about form 80 and 1221 in which intended dates should be put. And what should be the and as whether you would pursue your studies and which university etc plz help me


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Have you checked with the bank whether that large transaction could be done using Debit Card?
> 
> ...


Nicemathan plz help

I'm gonna apply visa as primary applicant and will not be claiming points of experience though have 4 year relevant experience. Now after I got married I came here in ksa and I have been unemployed since last two years. Try to find out professional job but in vain as there is gender specific jobs here and female engineers are mostly unemployed.moreover I'm a mother of an infant and gone through the period of pre and post maternity during these two years. Now my question is whether these reasons will be considered by CO or my profile will give bad impact? I'm in a dilemma plz suggest


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy what is your query, may I know.

I am little lost with your updates and clarification request.

Which VISA are you processing and stage of the process?

Is your ACS or EA assessment positive, what was the results.



famy said:


> Nicemathan plz help
> 
> I'm gonna apply visa as primary applicant and will not be claiming points of experience though have 4 year relevant experience. Now after I got married I came here in ksa and I have been unemployed since last two years. Try to find out professional job but in vain as there is gender specific jobs here and female engineers are mostly unemployed.moreover I'm a mother of an infant and gone through the period of pre and post maternity during these two years. Now my question is whether these reasons will be considered by CO or my profile will give bad impact? I'm in a dilemma plz suggest


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Hello Friends......

I have one situation where I am unable to identify the solution .....nicemathan special request to u for u r advise.....

Case is : For partners functional english evidance I require to proivde results of any exam like IELTS or PTEA.. She chose IELTS as she felt comfortable with the style of the exam....

I applied for visa on 22nd August and CO contacted for docs on 30th Aug.....I complited all the docs upload on 16th Sep and wrote an email regarding partners english evidance that I will submit after exam on 26th Sep. ( I dint get reply from Immigration for that email)

Now due to the nervousness my wife forgot to write answers in answersheet in reading section so she got only 1 band for that and her overall score came 4 because of that mistake.

After this I m sure she will get 4.5 bands for sure in next seating so I wrote an email again to Immigration explaining the situation and asked their advise for taking examination but I dont think I will get any reply.......

Now My question to you guys is...shall I book the examination for re exam...???????(PTEA will not suite to her so I will have to go for IELTS only)

How this immigration guys proceede will they ask me again and give a chance to submit examination result or they will ask for 4250 $ fees?????? or they will give conditional visa ????

Please throw lots of light .....


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

i.nevermore said:


> Hello Friends......
> 
> I have one situation where I am unable to identify the solution .....nicemathan special request to u for u r advise.....
> 
> ...



Did your wife did her graduation in english medium?
if that is the case then you submit a letter from college stating that your wife did the entire course in English.
I did like that.. i got the grant.
if not ask her to write the exam again. inform CO about the situation.
He will understand. He will give you some more time.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Have you checked with the bank whether that large transaction could be done using Debit Card?
> 
> ...


Hello nicemathan. What's in your view Dibp verifies employment records if experience points are not claimed for 189 visa application ? I have uploaded my experience letters even If not claiming points. Now I'm wondering rather they would be verifying or not?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

famy said:


> Hello nicemathan. What's in your view Dibp verifies employment records if experience points are not claimed for 189 visa application ? I have uploaded my experience letters even If not claiming points. Now I'm wondering rather they would be verifying or not?


They verify your educational documents, age documents, identity documents, English scores, medicals and character.

I personally didn't submit any experience letters and had no issues.. didn't claim points for employment.


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

The exam is the only solution but for that I want to know weather CO will grant time or not ...I have already emailed but They are not replying ???? 

Now if they will ask to pay 4250 $ there is no point in spending 11k more on examination but it depends on how they proceed in this kind of cased do they wait till applicant provide results or they order to pay the 4250 $




vishnucute05 said:


> Did your wife did her graduation in english medium?
> if that is the case then you submit a letter from college stating that your wife did the entire course in English.
> I did like that.. i got the grant.
> if not ask her to write the exam again. inform CO about the situation.
> He will understand. He will give you some more time.


----------



## vishnucute05 (Jun 28, 2016)

i.nevermore said:


> The exam is the only solution but for that I want to know weather CO will grant time or not ...I have already emailed but They are not replying ????
> 
> Now if they will ask to pay 4250 $ there is no point in spending 11k more on examination but it depends on how they proceed in this kind of cased do they wait till applicant provide results or they order to pay the 4250 $


why dont you ask your wife to proceed with PTE.
PTE results come in 24 hours.. so you can easily submit the results.
PTE is much much easier than ielts. without preparing you wife can go ahead with the test and easily score the points required.. i think 40 marks is requierd for wife.. not sure.. just cehck it.
booking is also very easy.Try..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I second this suggestion  



vishnucute05 said:


> why dont you ask your wife to proceed with PTE.
> PTE results come in 24 hours.. so you can easily submit the results.
> PTE is much much easier than ielts. without preparing you wife can go ahead with the test and easily score the points required.. i think 40 marks is requierd for wife.. not sure.. just cehck it.
> booking is also very easy.Try..


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

vishnucute05 said:


> why dont you ask your wife to proceed with PTE.
> PTE results come in 24 hours.. so you can easily submit the results.
> PTE is much much easier than ielts. without preparing you wife can go ahead with the test and easily score the points required.. i think 40 marks is requierd for wife.. not sure.. just cehck it.
> booking is also very easy.Try..


It is overall 30 required


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

i.nevermore said:


> The exam is the only solution but for that I want to know weather CO will grant time or not ...I have already emailed but They are not replying ????
> 
> Now if they will ask to pay 4250 $ there is no point in spending 11k more on examination but it depends on how they proceed in this kind of cased do they wait till applicant provide results or they order to pay the 4250 $


Book PTE ASAP and inform CO that test has been booked and your spouse is preparing for it. PTE functional English needs overall 30 and not all 30, so it is easily achievable even if someone is not studied in English medium school. I had similar situation when CO asked for spouse English proof on 1st July test was booked on 9th July, results on 10th fell short of 2 marks , booked again on 18th July got result on 21st overall 30. CO gives 28 days to submit documents, you can buy time if needed by providing proper justification. ALL THE BEST


----------



## jay.venug (Nov 22, 2008)

mandy2137 said:


> If you are claiming points for employment then it would be good to submit documents as much as you can. It will make your case stronger.
> 
> If you have bank statements then its good to go.


Hi, 
I have the bank statement of my account which I received my payments., but it doesn't specify the payment recieved company name, it just shows the money transferred. Also it is not monthly fixed payment. I was receiving payment depending on the projects. Is this an acceptable document when applying for visa. I do not have payslips also,since it was not regular payment.


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Hello Everyone.....

For the Spouce IELTS I received invoice of VAC 2 which I need to pay with in 70 days of communication received.

Surprising thing was CO gave comment as below.

" The forms 80 and 1221 that you have provided have not been fully completed. Large section of the forms including the character questions, part K of the form 80, have been left blank. If you refer to your request letter sent 31 August 2016 it contains instructions on how to complete the form 80. "

I have filled whole Part K where you need to tick all NO tick boxes....I dont undestand how this have happened...???

Is it possible that during I converted this secured PDF to printed PDF it might not visible to this guys.....????

I have decided to print filled form and scan the same and send them again.....

Now this time when I submit this form again how I will be able to notify them that I have uploaded the documents as Information provided tab is not enable.????


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Best is it to call their call centre number to clarify.

Talk to them to get a better understanding of their expectation

All the very best, don't worry everything will be fine



i.nevermore said:


> Hello Everyone.....
> 
> For the Spouce IELTS I received invoice of VAC 2 which I need to pay with in 70 days of communication received.
> 
> ...


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Private Messaged*

Hi Mathan,

I have private messaged you few times, but I could not get your response. Please reply bro.



nicemathan said:


> Best is it to call their call centre number to clarify.
> 
> Talk to them to get a better understanding of their expectation
> 
> All the very best, don't worry everything will be fine


----------



## amr_kamal (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi there,
Kindly I have one question regarding Date/Place of birth. I have two DOB (just 4 months difference) and two POB (two countries), where the difference appears between the qualification (Bachelor) and the passport. I would like to know how this will be dealt with by the ACS and CO/DIBP.

Thanks very much


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

i.nevermore said:


> The exam is the only solution but for that I want to know weather CO will grant time or not ...I have already emailed but They are not replying ????
> 
> Now if they will ask to pay 4250 $ there is no point in spending 11k more on examination but it depends on how they proceed in this kind of cased do they wait till applicant provide results or they order to pay the 4250 $


Exam is NOT the only solution for dependent. 

As suggested earlier, get a document from her college/uni certifying she's completed her education and medium of instruction was english.


----------



## Mosun (Oct 18, 2016)

This is really an eye opener.I looking forward to relocating to Australia with my family.I am a secondary school teacher and I am new to this site. I am from Africa, hope your write up is helpful. I have written my IELTS, awaiting results.


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Senior Members,

I have a query here. I have got an invite already for job code 261312 and compiling my documents currently.

During ACS/Skill assessment, I submitted affidavit from my current manager as a reference letter. Now on applying Visa:
1) What are the chances for employment verification by DIBP with current employer?
2) In case employment verification happens with current employer, will it go to HR or the contact mentioned in affidavit. I won't be worried in the latter case.
3) What should I do or what documents should I submit along with Visa application to ensure that the chances of verification with current employer are nil.

The reason I am asking this question is I don't want anyone in my organization to know about the same as my organization is a small one and it might adversely affect my carrer till the time I am here.

Thanks.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

saurabharora123 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have a query here. I have got an invite already for job code 261312 and compiling my documents currently.
> 
> ...


Most people here ( myself included ) have had a employer verification done. 
It plays havoc on your mind and isnt beneficial for your current job. But I guess you have to take this risk.

The verification goes directly to the HR. From whatever I've seen here, they dont quote the name of the person who's given the affidavit. Heck, you don't even need to upload the affidavits. only the assessment result from ACS is sufficient.


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

*Mechanical engineer*

Hi, everyone. I am a newbie here and need help of u experts. I am a mechanical engineer and have got my assessment done. But I didn't assess my employment as my 3 years experience completed in November. My query is:
1. Should I assess my employment from engineers Australia? 
My agent says that I can straightway lodge my eoi without getting my employment assessed as ambassy will do it on their own. 
2. My company is small scale, and salary I get is in cash. I can provide salary slips, income tax returns even my salary is non taxable, R&R, and everything else which is needed. However, I don't have bank statement? Will that be a problem? Can I get a rejection? 
I have got 7 each in pte, and am 25 yrs old, including 3 yrs of experience that makes 60 points. 
Please help, cuz I can't afford a rejection, help guys? I haven't lodged my eoi yet.


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

I have done my SSLC in 1999 then i joined call center for work and then in 2003 i did my B.com from Correspondence single sitting, then i completed few international certification related to IT industry like MCP, MCSA, MCSE, MCDBA, CIW, ITIL, now i have completed M.Sc (Information & Technology from Karnataka state open university in 2014, currently I am working in Thomson Reuters MNC as Senior Implementation Engineer. i have total 13 Years of Information technology experience.


I have few queries I believe you have the best knowledge & experience to answer it.



Regarding my qualification and experience, just want to briefly recap about it, I have completed B.com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 13 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.



Recently I completed M.Sc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.



My queries are:



1. I have B.Com degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider B.com degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.

If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 13 years total experience, I will end up with 6.5 years experience to claim for experience points.



In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 6.5 years experience?



2. If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?


To validate certificates check below link.

https://mcp.microsoft.com/authenticate/validatemcp.aspx

Transcript ID (841262) and the Access Code (786786786)



Currently I am 33 years 9 months, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.




Please advise me and let me know can i apply to PR of Australia.


Please let me know if i am not eligible for this, so that i can check where i can improve and apply.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> *Organizing your documents:*
> 
> I used the following, if it suits your case, go for it.
> 
> ...


Hi ,,Thanks for the amazing explanation. Did you merge your tax documents? and any docs that are in multiples?
Thanks in advance


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

*Medical Problems during health test*

I really need seniors to provide inputs.
The CO asked for medical and PCC and we went for medical today and found following issues:

Self: Urine test showed AB++ (Albumin), dr said its some infection and advised further test for Serum Ceratinine in blood and repeat urine test. I gave the samples again.

Wife: vision test L 6/18 and R 6/24, with glasses on. she said you have to get better glasses but did not ask to come back for test again with better glasses.

My question now is that are these big problems? I knew about my wife's eye condition but did not know urine test problems. They said it will 5 working days to upload the reports and I believe I will not know it any earlier.

can these be the problem to fail the medical test?


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Hello guys....

Finally I have Received the visa grant on 23 rd Nov, 2016.....

I would like to share some points which I have experienced during My journey so that I can add some help who have similar kind of case...

1) If you receive an email from case officer stating "DLM - Sensitive" dont panic as I did....its nothing but email contains sensitive information of the applicant like name etc...nothing else.... 

2) If your partner is not fulfilling the criteria of functional english at the time of application you will receive almost 3 months time from the date of application to produce the evidence of functional english...

3) In the case of point no. 2 if you inform them after lodging the application and if you receive VAC2 invoice that means your application has been cleared and now they are just waiting for either partners english capability certificate or the payment receipt....once you upload one of the stated two in a week or fortnight you will receive your grand letter....

4) they give 70 days with VAC2 to fullfill the requirement...

5) And for form 80 and 1221 I will say you must take print out and than scan the same as I received the mail stating they received unfilled form even though I am 200 % sure I filled the whole form ...scanning the pages and uploading the same will eliminate your worry.

All the best to all who are in queue and who are planning to apply.....

I am really thanful to all who are part of this thread and specially NICEMAthan....	:thumb:


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

melrin said:


> Hi ,,Thanks for the amazing explanation. Did you merge your tax documents? and any docs that are in multiples?
> Thanks in advance


You can merge all the documents which can be given logical name...

As for example I had merged all the salary slips of mine till date and gave heading Salary slips NOV 2007 to July 2016...similarly I merged all the Form 16 and made one PDF file and same for my degree mark sheet....

The important point is you should only club those documents which can be clearly understood from the file name....

I hope it ans your question....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Apart from the usual verification nowadays they are doing some detailed work checks by calling the employer as per the updates from fellow users in this forum.



famy said:


> Hello nicemathan. What's in your view Dibp verifies employment records if experience points are not claimed for 189 visa application ? I have uploaded my experience letters even If not claiming points. Now I'm wondering rather they would be verifying or not?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sorry buddy, I didn't get it.

Could you please re-send if you still have your query.

I recently cleared by inbox to receive new messages.



krrish123 said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I have private messaged you few times, but I could not get your response. Please reply bro.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey buddy, 

How was your IELTS results, I hope it was as per your expectations.



Mosun said:


> This is really an eye opener.I looking forward to relocating to Australia with my family.I am a secondary school teacher and I am new to this site. I am from Africa, hope your write up is helpful. I have written my IELTS, awaiting results.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Heartily congratulations and all the very best for your future steps.    




i.nevermore said:


> Hello guys....
> 
> Finally I have Received the visa grant on 23 rd Nov, 2016.....
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its better to merge them in some logical format like all docs from a company together and tax files of financial year, and so on.



melrin said:


> Hi ,,Thanks for the amazing explanation. Did you merge your tax documents? and any docs that are in multiples?
> Thanks in advance


----------



## afaqazi (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Mathan, 
I have been following your thread since long. Thanks for sharing your journey, indeed it has helped a lot of us. 

I have one question related to Employment Officer letter. Is it necessary to have a company stamp on the Employment offer letter? My employment offer letter which was given to me 6.5 years back is on color company letterhead, signed by my Department Head (not HR) with my designation and job location.

Will this be fine? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

That should be fine. Get it notarized, please.



afaqazi said:


> Hi Mathan,
> I have been following your thread since long. Thanks for sharing your journey, indeed it has helped a lot of us.
> 
> I have one question related to Employment Officer letter. Is it necessary to have a company stamp on the Employment offer letter? My employment offer letter which was given to me 6.5 years back is on color company letterhead, signed by my Department Head (not HR) with my designation and job location.
> ...


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have been going through this forum lately, but I am still confused regarding the Employment Verification.

Firstly for ACS, i submitted Statutory Declaration, as employment reference, for the roles and responsibilities from my Seniors, for all previous and current employment.
I did not contact/inform any of my Managers or HR's for the same.

Currently my application is in EOI stage.

During Visa filing stage, do I need to provide the same Statutory Declarations, which were provided for ACS, for employment reference?
Or do I need to get some additional documents for employment reference?

Sorry for re-iterating this question, I know it has been asked many times on this forum. 
Would be of great help, if this doubt is clarified.


----------



## afaqazi (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank You




nicemathan said:


> That should be fine. Get it notarized, please.


----------



## rickymartin0071984 (Sep 7, 2016)

ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been going through this forum lately, but I am still confused regarding the Employment Verification.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

You can give the same documents which were provided for ACS assessment. However it's always better to provide as many documents as possible for making your case stronger. If you feel that taking a letter from HR is possible now, then that would be the best case,not a must though. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

rickymartin0071984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can give the same documents which were provided for ACS assessment. However it's always better to provide as many documents as possible for making your case stronger. If you feel that taking a letter from HR is possible now, then that would be the best case,not a must though.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk



Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,
Am new to this forum, am a bit confused about the skill assessment.
Let me explain my situation.

Firstly I started my PR process with an agent, my occupation comes under CSOL list which is 232411: Graphic Designer
I got my skill assessment done with Vetasses (Positive result). I could not clear IELTS either PTE, in fact, IELTS was better.
The last attempt was L-8, R-7.5, S-7, W-6.5

right now I have points for - 
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Experience - 10

altogether - 55

so what my agent suggested is to go with my spouse skill assessment, so I will get 5 more points. As i can only apply for 190 visa category I will be awarded 5 more points for the state. only one state is open for me which is NT.

What's my confusion is - am doing skill assessment for my spouse and his occupation falls under SOL which is Business analyst. If he becomes a primary applicant there are more possibilities of getting the grant.
As the occupation is open for 189 as well as 190 category. But am worried about his IELTS score whether he will be able to get 7 in all or not.

For skill assessment, he has overall 15 years of experience (not completely in to business analyst) first few years he worked as a graphic designer and then he moved to multimedia designer and then business analyst. His qualification is Bachelor of fine arts

His points break down 
Age - 25
qualification - 15
experience - ? 

My question would be, his skill assessment should be done through ACS and ACS eliminate some years of experience that is min 6 years. what if they eliminate 8-9 years of experience ? then his points will be 10 for experience.

Is it a good idea to take this risk? 
So my question is should i go with his skill assessment or not?

Can somebody throw some lights on this?

Regards,
Patil


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I would suggest try PTE/IETLS again. You are almost there be confident.

You are already at 55, its just matter of that 0.5 in IELTS or 65 in PTE.

If you go for spouse skills set, assessment expenses will come into picture apart from whole lot of documentation and proof thing. Furthermore, if his educational qualification is not relevant to BA. So, considerable number of years might be removed, outcome may not be predicted for sure.

*Have confidence in you* and give the exam again. Yes you can

*Trust in your skills and advance wishes to you for clearing the exams in required band*



Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> Am new to this forum, am a bit confused about the skill assessment.
> Let me explain my situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for your response. Hi
But I not that happy moving to Darwin / NT. For him there are many states open like NSW, SA and so on and Victoria will be open in some time. 

Is it a legal obligation if you don't get the job in the state which you have opted for and then if you move to some other state where jobs are open?


Awaiting for your response.

Regards
Patil

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

In-terms of job opportunity, the ranking is 

NSW
VIC
QLD
SA

Better to go for 189 if not 190 in the above order.

Before even proceeding as him being primary applicant via assessment, please proceed with English exam and aim for maximum points out of it (20 points).

It will help to gauge where do you folks stand.




Patilhema said:


> Thanks for your response. Hi
> But I not that happy moving to Darwin / NT. For him there are many states open like NSW, SA and so on and Victoria will be open in some time.
> 
> Is it a legal obligation if you don't get the job in the state which you have opted for and then if you move to some other state where jobs are open?
> ...


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

I applied for ACS on 7th FEB, received ACS result pn 17th FEB with 4 years deducted.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from National Institute of Technology
completed June 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.
The following employment after July 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/11 - 06/16 (4yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Member Technical Staff
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

On querying the ACS for the basis of deduction they replied that:
----------
The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

As your Bachelor has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on July 2015.

July 2015 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
---------
As for many of my friends with same degree and same years of experience, only 2 years were deducted.

I am not able to understand how they were not able to assess the degree as closely related since it is a degree in Information Technology which should be closely related to software engineering.

Following subjects related to software engineering were in my curriculum:

Computer engineering(1st semester)---Programming in C
Computer lab(1st semester)---Programming in C practical

Object Oriented Programming in C++(3rd Semester)---C++
Data Structure(3rd Semester)---C/C++
Website Design(3rd Semester)---HTML
Program Design and File structure(3rd Semester)--Operation system
Practical(3rd semester)---of all the above

Computer Organization & Architecture(4th Semester)
Unix & Linux programming(4th Semester)---Unix/Perl/Linux
Database Management System(4th Semester)---SQL
Java Programming(4th Semester)---Java
Operating system(4th semester)
Practical(4th semester)---of all the above

Design & Analysis of Algorithm(5th Semester)
Software Engineering(5th Semester)
Computer Networks
Practical(5th Semester)---of all the above

Object Oriented Analysis and design using UML(6th Semester)
Software quality assurance(6th Semester)
Automata Theory(6th Semester)
Advance Database system(6th semester)
Practical(6th Semester)---of all the above

Advance Data Structure(7th semester)
Compiler Design(7th semester)
Software Project management(7th Semester)
Computer Graphics(7th Semester)
Practical(7th Semester)---of all the above

Statistical Model for Computer Science(8th Semester)
Advanced Networks(8th Semester)
Distributed operating system(8th semester)

I believe these subjects fall in the category of ANZSCO CODE 261313.
Can anyone please let me know the basis for their deduction of 4 years even though I have all the subject required.

Should I file for review with proper explanation of subjects.(They might not have been able to understand the subjects from their name).

Please suggest.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, You may ask for clarification, however keep calm and enquire professionally.

Dont say my friends with similar qualification got this and that deducted. Speak for your case alone. 

All the very best.    




ankur_21 said:


> I applied for ACS on 7th FEB, received ACS result pn 17th FEB with 4 years deducted.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks Nicemathan.
I asked the assessing officer reason for the 4 years deduction.
She replied as follows:
----------
The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

As your Bachelor has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on July 2015.

July 2015 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
---------

Should I send the mail with details of subjects to make the case more clear.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yea its mostly case by case basis and depending on the CO applying the provided rules for that year.

For example I lost 4 years even though IT degree and another 1-2 years for job relevancy  

Anyways don't worry, you will be fine.

Have you given English exam and your point breakup?



ankur_21 said:


> Thanks Nicemathan.
> 
> I asked the assessing officer reason for the 4 years deduction.
> She replied as follows:
> ...


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Yea its mostly case by case basis and depending on the CO applying the provided rules for that year.
> 
> For example I lost 4 years even though IT degree and another 1-2 years for job relevancy
> 
> ...


Thanks NiceMathan.
Well I was worried since loosing 5 required points.

Anyway got my PTE results yesterday so a bit relieved.

L-90
R-82
S-90
W-85

So I believe I have following Point breakup

Age 29---30
Bachelor Degree---15
PTE---20
So Total 65 points

I was filing the EOI yesterday was confused in few questions.
In Education History what all educational qualification should be mentioned.
Currently I have added only Bachelor Degree 
Qualification----Bachelor in Science and Technology
Course Name---Information Technology

For Work Experience, I have mentioned the experience After July 2015 as relevant to skill and experience which was not considered as not relevant to skill.

Please let me know if I need to mention something else in education history and experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Is there any way to move the VIC to the top 



nicemathan said:


> In-terms of job opportunity, the ranking is
> 
> NSW
> VIC
> ...


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

This is an interesting forum, thank you for the contribution, this is helping me a lot. I have one question regarding Payslips. 

I have work experience from 2004, however as my skill assessment was based on RPL, my experience from July 2012 is counted as skilled. In this case do I need to submit payslips and tax returns from July 2012 or from 2004?

Thank you.

Vivek


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Even if the experience is not relevant, you need to mention the experiences but mark it as not relevant.

While submitting VISA application after receiving invite, you are not expected to submit evidence for your work experience. So, basically you will have less documentation to do.




ankur_21 said:


> Thanks NiceMathan.
> Well I was worried since loosing 5 required points.
> 
> Anyway got my PTE results yesterday so a bit relieved.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes affirmative 



vivek_ntm said:


> This is an interesting forum, thank you for the contribution, this is helping me a lot. I have one question regarding Payslips.
> 
> I have work experience from 2004, however as my skill assessment was based on RPL, my experience from July 2012 is counted as skilled. In this case do I need to submit payslips and tax returns from July 2012 or from 2004?
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Not in our hands. I reckon not even in the hands of Law makers. It depends on multitude of factors. 




hari_it_ram said:


> Is there any way to move the VIC to the top


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Deivame Nandri. Understood. 



nicemathan said:


> Not in our hands. I reckon not even in the hands of Law makers. It depends on multitude of factors.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

nicemathan said:


> Yes affirmative


Means from July 2012 only?

Thank you.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes Vivek correct.




vivek_ntm said:


> Means from July 2012 only?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi nicemathan,
I have gone through your Australian immigration 189 visa post and founded very helpful or wherever I had a few queries I needed you are input on I have already applied for EOI and I am awaiting visa invite. However, there is a situation which worries me and I needed your input on it.
As I've gone through your post, I understand that we need to submit form 16s and ITR for each year. However, I only have ITR-V and my form 26as is also incomplete. So please suggest if only the form 16s should be sufficient for tax proof?

There is another catch, during the period of employment with my first employer I was on client payroll for 2 years and my form 16s has the client's name as employer. I have had ACS (R&R) evaluation stating the name of the employer and not the client.
Now I am worried that whether a letter from my employer and client stating the same would be sufficient?

I would appreciate your help.


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello friends, 

I have an invitation for 189. 

I'm claiming 5 years work for 10 points. But I only have bank statements and tax document for 4 of them. 
I was paid cash for year and half, so no bank statements or tax documents. 


2010 - Bank statements and tax document (1 year) 

2011- Bank statements and tax documents(only for two months) 
Will this count? 

2013 - paid cash in hand. My employer paid no tax on me.

2014 - paid cash until August. 

2015- bank statements and tax documents(2 year) 
2016-bank statements and tax documents(3 years) 
2017-bank statements and tax documents. (4 years) 


Will this be enough to prove my work experience for 5 years? 

I don't want to waste the time on money to be rejected for not enough evidence for 189.


Thanks


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

In Ireland is there any other way of tracking or providing evidence that you were working.

Say for example, not claiming social security benefits because you were working.

Basically, DIBP will be looking for a documented evidence that could be verified.




stonedagain10 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have an invitation for 189.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

If manager or the HR doesn't provide the R&R letter can I get the Statuary declaration from a college (BA from same project)?


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey All,
I have a query regarding bank statement.
Currently I have bank statement in black and white with bank seal and signature.
1. Should I color scan them and upload while applying for VISA or Notarize them.
2. Another option is Take colored print out of bank statement and upload them.

As its 100 pages, b/w bank statement with bank seal and signature will suffice or not


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey All,
I have a query regarding bank statement.
Currently I have bank statement in black and white with bank seal and signature.
1. Should I color scan them and upload while applying for VISA or Do i need to Notarize them.
2. Another option is Take colored print out of bank statement and upload them.

As its 100 pages, b/w bank statement with bank seal and signature and color scanning of it will suffice or not.

Also In form 16 some pages are b/w so do i need to get it notarized or it will be fine as few pages are colored and some b/w.
Also the same case is with ITR . ITR 1 is colored and ITR-5 is b/w

Please let me know what format should I follow for 
1. Bank statement
2. Form16
3. ITR


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Upload the pages where monthly salary credit had happened. I reckon, the bank guys have kept seal and sign on every page of the statement. I didnt notarize the bank statements and uploaded every year separately. It helps in reducing the file size.

Regarding Form16 & IT returns, same approach. Take a copy and notarize them




ankur_21 said:


> Hey All,
> I have a query regarding bank statement.
> Currently I have bank statement in black and white with bank seal and signature.
> 1. Should I color scan them and upload while applying for VISA or Do i need to Notarize them.
> ...


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Upload the pages where monthly salary credit had happened. I reckon, the bank guys have kept seal and sign on every page of the statement. I didnt notarize the bank statements and uploaded every year separately. It helps in reducing the file size.
> 
> Regarding Form16 & IT returns, same approach. Take a copy and notarize them


Thanks for the response.

1.Bank Statement---No need to notarize(Color Scan and upload with bank seal and sign)
2.Form 16/ITR---Need to notarize(Though most of the pages are in color and few black & white)


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

1) Yes
2) Yes



ankur_21 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 1.Bank Statement---No need to notarize(Color Scan and upload with bank seal and sign)
> 2.Form 16/ITR---Need to notarize(Though most of the pages are in color and few black & white)


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Mathan,

I have been a silent spectator of this forum for the last 6 Months. Off late read both your threads and I am awestruck. Nicely compiled information which inspired me to give the long pending PTE test.I managed Overall score of 74 and now started requesting the reference letters for the past work experience. I will be indebted for the valuable information you have shared.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Humbled to hear such a feedback.

Thanks buddy and all the very best for your next step. Go for it. 




scorpion24 said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum for the last 6 Months. Off late read both your threads and I am awestruck. Nicely compiled information which inspired me to give the long pending PTE test.I managed Overall score of 74 and now started requesting the reference letters for the past work experience. I will be indebted for the valuable information you have shared.


----------



## sd18091985 (May 24, 2016)

@nicemathan - Thanks for the elaborate post. Really valuable! A quick Q - Does the Statutory Declaration need to be done by my line manager or can it be any person senior to me in the org whom I may not be reporting to?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Preferably line manager. If he is not available other options and supporting evidence, like offer and relieving letter colleague to show you both worked in overlapping period




sd18091985 said:


> @nicemathan - Thanks for the elaborate post. Really valuable! A quick Q - Does the Statutory Declaration need to be done by my line manager or can it be any person senior to me in the org whom I may not be reporting to?


----------



## sd18091985 (May 24, 2016)

Hey Ankur,

Congratulations on your PTE score! Would you mind sharing your approach for the Speaking section as you've aced it! I struggled with it in the mock as well as real exam (below 60 score).

Thanks!


----------



## sd18091985 (May 24, 2016)

Hey Ankur,

Congratulations on your PTE score! Would you mind sharing your approach for the Speaking section as you've aced it! I struggled with it in the mock as well as real exam (below 60 score).

Thanks!



ankur_21 said:


> Thanks NiceMathan.
> Well I was worried since loosing 5 required points.
> 
> Anyway got my PTE results yesterday so a bit relieved.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Returning to work after a break of few weeks, feels like school kid returning to school.

Blessed with a baby girl, few weeks back. First Aussie in the family.

With day light saving, we get one more hour to sleep  and the winter is slowly kicking in.

How are you all doing?*


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Are there any chances to remove Mechanical Engineering from SOL this year?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

This is so helpful.

Thanks for such a detailed post


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

sd18091985 said:


> Hey Ankur,
> 
> Congratulations on your PTE score! Would you mind sharing your approach for the Speaking section as you've aced it! I struggled with it in the mock as well as real exam (below 60 score).
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Thanks.
I would suggest you to record your sentence while speaking and listen to it afterwards. That way you can analyse your mistakes and work upon it.
Read newspapers or few novels, try to speak English in day-day routine, that will also help you.
Ping me personally in case you need anymore help


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey nicemathan,

I have a query related to Name in Passport.
In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank. 
Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.

My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.

Also in EOI, I have filled details as per my NEW passport in which I split my name, changed my address and added spouse name.

Please let me know your advice


----------



## Victorexpact (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi everyone!

First of all, thanks for this great thread, very helpful 

I have a question:

My partner & I are ready to accept the invitation for the visa 189 at anytime (we have until the end of May for it) and I just read that the average time for a Case Officer to be allocated should be around 40-50 days. However, a few days back, my partner and I filled in 'My Health Declaration' because we thought we could save time for the whole process. We both got our HAP ID and made an appointment for next Monday with expected results to be attached to our MHD application 4-8 days later.

Do you think we can go ahead with the acceptance of the visa 189 while we are in the process of doing our MHD / getting our medical results? (and then attach the results of our MHD to our visa application 189?).

Unless you would advise us to wait until we get the MHD results and then accept/apply for the visa 189?

Last option could be - but I don't know if it's feasible - to withdraw our MHD application and then wait until we get new HAP ID via our 189 application and make bookings again..

Thanks a lot in advance for your insights,

Victor


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Please check page#7 buddy, explained why not to go for PCC and Medicals before submitting the VISA application.    But there is no hard and fast rule, it just helps to get more number of days for IED

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-7.html



Victorexpact said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First of all, thanks for this great thread, very helpful
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sorry buddy, I am little confused on your clarification request.

Will read again to understand the context of it.



ankur_21 said:


> Hey nicemathan,
> 
> I have a query related to Name in Passport.
> In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank.
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Victorexpact said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First of all, thanks for this great thread, very helpful
> 
> ...


This might explain some of your question : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html

Unless you plan not to immigrate by April 2018, I would say get PCC, Medical and everything before you lodge visa to avoid CO contact.

And you don't attach any medical. eMedical centre uploads them online directly to DIBP. Chose an eMedical centre and take your Referral letter with HAP ID.


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

*189 Good option*

HI

189 visa gives the freedom to work anywhere in Australia. All the best guys.


----------



## sgrkiran (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Could you please clarify whether additional Dependent points (+5) will be awarded in the below case or not??

Spouse has master's degree in computer Science and completed PTE with Band 6 in every section, but does not have any work experience. 

Not sure whether will get +5 or not.. Please clarify.

Thanks,
kiran.


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Is it better not to have CO contact?


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Sorry buddy, I am little confused on your clarification request.
> 
> 
> 
> Will read again to understand the context of it.




Thanks nicemathan.
Anyway I have received the grant last week 19 April


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations Ankur 



ankur_21 said:


> Thanks nicemathan.
> Anyway I have received the grant last week 19 April
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorexpact (Apr 25, 2017)

Great, thanks zaback21 

I’m about to submit my application (189) today but I just got one last doubt on the education history part:

I graduated from a Bachelor degree (Electrical Engineering) back in France and it is my Nominated occupation for the 189 visa. (Engineers Australia assessed my skills only based on my undergrad qualifications in France).
Now, I am currently studying a Master degree in Sydney in a different field, not related to the nominated occupation for the visa 189. (I will only graduate at the end of this year and I am not claiming any points for it).
When I’m at the Education part, I need to choose a ‘Qualification’ for my Postgrad studies in Australia.

Should I select ‘Master degree’ or ‘Other – Non AQF accreditation’?

It would make sense to select ‘Other – Non AQF accreditation’ since I’m not claiming any points, however, since AQF stands for Australian Qualification Framework, it made me doubt...

Thank you,
Victor


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Victorexpact said:


> Great, thanks zaback21
> 
> I’m about to submit my application (189) today but I just got one last doubt on the education history part:
> 
> ...


Degree Which is not assessed by authority should be marked as Other – Non AQF accreditation


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

*Clarifications regarding Visa Submission*

Hi All,

I am about to submit the Visa application,however I have some questions regarding the same -

1) Do all the documents including payslips need to be notarized ? Can I also use the same documents I used while submitting ACS?

2) My wife is yet to write PTE to prove the functional english? Can I submit my application mentioning that she has functional english and upload the scorecard at later point in time ?

3) Please suggest what is the best time to do PCC and Medicals?

4) Ideally, how many days does it take for CO to get assigned and after CO assigned how many days to get a grant,considering current timelines.

5) Any suggestions/guidelines to follow to get a direct grant?Please suggest

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

I got a reply from EA and they requested aome additional documents. They want form 26AS and EPF statement of my previous employment. I don't have any of that because that company was a small one and I used to get my pay in cash. I doubt if it's even listed with EPF and IT dept. What should I reply?. Please help.




nicemathan said:


> Upload the pages where monthly salary credit had happened. I reckon, the bank guys have kept seal and sign on every page of the statement. I didnt notarize the bank statements and uploaded every year separately. It helps in reducing the file size.
> 
> Regarding Form16 & IT returns, same approach. Take a copy and notarize them
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Please contact your earlier organisation to help you with documentation mentioning the below.

If the organisation has merged or changed name or worst case closed off, you should be able to prove it by documentation.

All the very best.



Mechmohammed said:


> I got a reply from EA and they requested aome additional documents. They want form 26AS and EPF statement of my previous employment. I don't have any of that because that company was a small one and I used to get my pay in cash. I doubt if it's even listed with EPF and IT dept. What should I reply?. Please help.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

The problem is that PF and tax was never deducted for me by my employer because my I received my salary in cash and moreovermy pay didn't fall in the tax deductible Income Tax slab. How do I tell this to EA?


nicemathan said:


> Please contact your earlier organisation to help you with documentation mentioning the below.
> 
> If the organisation has merged or changed name or worst case closed off, you should be able to prove it by documentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> The problem is that PF and tax was never deducted for me by my employer because my I received my salary in cash and moreovermy pay didn't fall in the tax deductible Income Tax slab. How do I tell this to EA?




This case you should get the salary letter from your previous employer and get the Tax letter from auditor . The CA person will calculate your total year salary and provide the letter like non-taxable letter .

Good luck . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

I have submitted offer letter, RnR letter, ID Card, relieving letter and salary certificate. Isn't this enough for them? Getting a CA involved would be so much expensive.


worldking said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that PF and tax was never deducted for me by my employer because my I received my salary in cash and moreovermy pay didn't fall in the tax deductible Income Tax slab. How do I tell this to EA?
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, it is DIBP rules and procedure. Got to play by it. Don't worry you will sail through it.

That's why I keep saying to people, if one bad Apple trying to go through the system and gets caught. Remaining people in the queue will be seen and treated with suspicion.

Each one of us represent a whole lot of people from our home country and profession. 




Mechmohammed said:


> I have submitted offer letter, RnR letter, ID Card, relieving letter and salary certificate. Isn't this enough for them? Getting a CA involved would be so much expensive.


----------



## maverick007 (Apr 16, 2017)

*ACS Skill assessment - Business Analyst*

Hi All
Am currently in the process of submitting my skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. My current designation for the last 5 years (total IT experience of 12 + years) is 'Project Manager'. However, I have performed the duties & responsibilities of Business Analyst.

So would like to take your advice whether 

1. Is it alright to state my designation as Project Manager in the statutory declaration whilst detailing the roles & responsibilities that I have carried out as 'Business Analyst'? Or should i state the role (and not the designation) of Business Analyst only?

2. Also, one of the certifications that I have is that of 'PRINCE 2 Practitioner Certificate in Project Management' during the last 5 years. Does stating this in the 'statutory declaration' prove counter-productive?

Timely advice will prove to be invaluable

Maverick


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If I am not wrong ACS is concerned about the roles and responsibilities than being particular about designation.

Finally call is with ACS team, on how they decide.

All the very best for your future steps.




maverick007 said:


> Hi All
> Am currently in the process of submitting my skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. My current designation for the last 5 years (total IT experience of 12 + years) is 'Project Manager'. However, I have performed the duties & responsibilities of Business Analyst.
> 
> So would like to take your advice whether
> ...


----------



## Kannanr (Nov 25, 2016)

Very detailed explanation and an inspiring story. Thanks for it

-Kannan


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys.. need an help regarding roles n responsibility letter from all prev companies worked.. currently i live in australia, my previous companies are in india.. hence it will be difficult to get role and responsibility letter fron hr from those companies. Instead can i submit my payslips , appointment letter, relieving letter and notarized declaration from my work supervisor explaining my roles and responsibilities.. also i have submitted the same for getting my acs.. please assist 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

rockycres said:


> Hi guys.. need an help regarding roles n responsibility letter from all prev companies worked.. currently i live in australia, my previous companies are in india.. hence it will be difficult to get role and responsibility letter fron hr from those companies. Instead can i submit my payslips , appointment letter, relieving letter and notarized declaration from my work supervisor explaining my roles and responsibilities.. also i have submitted the same for getting my acs.. please assist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Most of the companies will send you a scan copy and will courier you the hard copy of reference letter. In case HR doesn't courier, ask one of your ex-colleagues to do so.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

saurabharora123 said:


> Most of the companies will send you a scan copy and will courier you the hard copy of reference letter. In case HR doesn't courier, ask one of your ex-colleagues to do so.


Thanks for your reply.. problem is reaching out to these Hrs from prev companies.. thats why i am asking if i can submit the same that i submitted for acs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

maverick007 said:


> Hi All
> Am currently in the process of submitting my skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. My current designation for the last 5 years (total IT experience of 12 + years) is 'Project Manager'. However, I have performed the duties & responsibilities of Business Analyst.
> 
> So would like to take your advice whether
> ...


Designation doesn't matter. What is there in your roles and responsibilities letter matter. And why do you want to show your certification if you know it is going to confuse the authorities.


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

rockycres said:


> Thanks for your reply.. problem is reaching out to these Hrs from prev companies.. thats why i am asking if i can submit the same that i submitted for acs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you don't mind can I know the name of these companies. You have to put efforts to reach them. Otherwise, ask help of your ex-colleagues currently working there.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

TCS India n Cognizant india.. do i need to send them abt my roles n responsibilities in an email for them to type in letter head and rerurn

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

rockycres said:


> TCS India n Cognizant india.. do i need to send them abt my roles n responsibilities in an email for them to type in letter head and rerurn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yes, make a template yourself. These companies are very easy to approach to. Mark your last manager in cc as they will approve on your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

saurabharora123 said:


> yes, make a template yourself. These companies are very easy to approach to. Mark your last manager in cc as they will approve on your roles and responsibilities.


Yes will try that.. not sure my manager who worked with me 10 years ago when i joined as a fresher is still there 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Pay slips and Form 16 DOCS*

Hi Friends,

I have few queries , hope someone can help me from this forum, 

1> How mandatory is Pay slip and FORM16 while submitting or lodging visa?

2> From May 2014 to jan 2015 I do not have pay slips, Since I was working in Yangon(Myanmar) and i used to get the local salary in hand and part of my salary was deposited in dollars to my HDFC bank account. this was for 9months. For the 9 months i have not paid the tax since i was in other country and working there permanently. company took care of everything. But no pay slip was give.

3> I have all the reference letter and offer letter from all the company for which i am claiming experience but having issue with Pay slips and form 16. 

Can anyone give me difference senarios how is can be worked out if in case i need to submit my payslip and form16





Gnanaraj Jayapalan , Bengaluru

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Cognizant roles and responsibilities letter*



rockycres said:


> Yes will try that.. not sure my manager who worked with me 10 years ago when i joined as a fresher is still there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


For Congnizant send an email to [email protected] with your requirement. They will reply with the template, fill and send it. if you supervisor is not there then will reply back asking you send the declaration stating everything you mentioned is correct.

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning for my ACS, having close to 7 Years of experience in IT and completed B.Tech IT ( Expecting ACS to deduct 2 Years of Experience).
> 
> ...


The RNR letter is defective 
It can land you in serious trouble during visa processing 

Get a fresh RNR letter from the company giving the Australian experience also and then apply to ACS

Cheers


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The RNR letter is defective
> It can land you in serious trouble during visa processing
> 
> Get a fresh RNR letter from the company giving the Australian experience also and then apply to ACS
> ...


Thanks, I have decided the same. Let me get a new RNR letter and apply for ACS.. Anyways I have offer letter, payslips etc as well.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

gopiit04 said:


> For Congnizant send an email to [email protected] with your requirement. They will reply with the template, fill and send it. if you supervisor is not there then will reply back asking you send the declaration stating everything you mentioned is correct.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

gopiit04 said:


> For Congnizant send an email to [email protected] with your requirement. They will reply with the template, fill and send it. if you supervisor is not there then will reply back asking you send the declaration stating everything you mentioned is correct.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


For tcs.. is it possible to get the similar email id for hr separation ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

rockycres said:


> For tcs.. is it possible to get the similar email id for hr separation ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes, this should help [email protected]


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dear friends,

I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, this are additional requirements tagged to the code:

"_Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions_"

Anyone can help explain the above requirements? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

raawwr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, this are additional requirements tagged to the code:
> 
> ...


Proficient English is to have scored 7.0 or more in all four test components of IELTS or equivalent. (psst try PTE Academic)

489 visa has similar points test, with a required sponsorship by a relative living in a designated area or a state or territory government. You can find a points calculator online. Try the Acacia one.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Do we require hard copies of RnR as well? I received only soft copies from previous employers.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Could you please share the context for your query



srikanthreddy said:


> Do we require hard copies of RnR as well? I received only soft copies from previous employers.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Could you please share the context for your query


In this thread, someone mentioned about hard copies of RnR required. For ACS it is not required, I have done this with soft copies. Do we require original hard copies in the entire visa procedure or at the time of stamping?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

No hard copies required everything is soft copy upload with notary sign or attestation as and when required. 



srikanthreddy said:


> In this thread, someone mentioned about hard copies of RnR required. For ACS it is not required, I have done this with soft copies. Do we require original hard copies in the entire visa procedure or at the time of stamping?


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> The logic behind getting a direct grant [i.e after completing all the document upload you get the grant mail from case officer (CO) of DIBP] is to avoid back and forth communication between you and CO.
> 
> However, there are few things to take into account.
> 
> ...



Very helpful information, thanks for educating us.

I have a query, if the RnR is 2 years old and notary is also done 2 years before as i have done 2 years earlier n did ACS renew with the same docs.
My question is do we need to prepare new rnr with the new dates or same rnr with 2years old dates and notary will work or can i again do notary for the old dated one ? Could you please suggest me on this.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello mates,
I have a query related to updating skillset experience in ACS assessment. I am having 5 years of experience (Oct- 2017).
I did my ACS assessment ( for 3 years) in Jan 2016.

In the last year, I have changed my job twice in the same skillset.
Can someone tell me how can I update my experience in ACS assessment so that I can change my EOI points?

Thanks in Advance,
Richa


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Can someone help me with my query:
I have a query, if the RnR is 2 years old and notary is also done 2 years before as i have done 2 years earlier n did ACS renew with the same docs.
My question is do we need to prepare new rnr with the new dates or same rnr with 2years old dates and notary will work or can i again do notary for the old dated one ? Could you please suggest me on this.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

pradu143 said:


> Can someone help me with my query:
> I have a query, if the RnR is 2 years old and notary is also done 2 years before as i have done 2 years earlier n did ACS renew with the same docs.
> My question is do we need to prepare new rnr with the new dates or same rnr with 2years old dates and notary will work or can i again do notary for the old dated one ? Could you please suggest me on this.


if working in the same company - fresh RnR required with current roles and new dates.

if not the same will work.

cheers.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

richachamoli said:


> Hello mates,
> I have a query related to updating skillset experience in ACS assessment. I am having 5 years of experience (Oct- 2017).
> I did my ACS assessment ( for 3 years) in Jan 2016.
> 
> ...


When you login to your ACS account, you can see option for new application.Use that option and submit new rnr. It says your new application is linked to your old assessment. Once assessment is complete, you can update your EOI. 
Hope this helps. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> if working in the same company - fresh RnR required with current roles and new dates.
> 
> if not the same will work.
> 
> cheers.


I have done ACS renew with the same old docs but here i want to check is as my all docs notarized 2 years back so can i submit the same for VISA filing or do we need to do a fresh notary.

Reference letters have the older dates for old companies as i have done 2 years back and can i submit the same for visa and also notarized 2 years.


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

This is a great thread! Special thanks to Nicemathan who is taking an effort to answer almost each and every query being posted. This thread is an example of Internet being used for the right purposes. 

Anyway, I have a question which can be addressed by anybody who feels can help. I'm exploring opportunities to migrate to Australia. I graduated in 2011 with a Bachelor's degree in IT but I started working in the digital marketing industry as part of the account management (Business) team and now have close to six years of work experience. I have been advised by an agent that I can opt for ICT Business Analyst from either SOL or CSOL. I'm confused if I should go ahead with the recommendation and trust the agent who's asking me to pay them for the ACS evaluation.


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi mathan and team,

Thank you very much for sharing us meaningful advice and guidance.
Please give your advice on my situation as below:

I have B.Eng and M.Eng in IT. I have worked since I got B.Eng degree. I got my M.Eng while I was working full 40h/w. My M.Eng course was also full time in research (this 2 years was really stressful to me).

To utilize EOI point, I plan to submit ACS only B.Eng and 9+ years experience in System Engineer (code 263111). But I found that form 80 requires us to write out all educational degrees we have. Does this make sense while ACS assessment show only B.Eng but EOI show both B.Eng and M.Eng?

Please give me your advice.
Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## preethibandaru (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,I have applied for ACS skills assessment in Mar 2014.And renewed by adding additional work experience docs and received latest ACS result letter on Dec 6,2017.Well,my concern is my Employee Reference letters of previous company and statutory declaration of current company doesn't have description of "salary","Permanent" mentioned in it.can anyone suggest me the solution?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

preethibandaru said:


> Hi,I have applied for ACS skills assessment in Mar 2014.And renewed by adding additional work experience docs and received latest ACS result letter on Dec 6,2017.Well,my concern is my Employee Reference letters of previous company and statutory declaration of current company doesn't have description of "salary","Permanent" mentioned in it.can anyone suggest me the solution?


For salary, you can submit other evidence e.g. Payslips, form16, bank statement, IT returns. 
'Permanent' is not mandatory. What is mandatory is that it should be a full-time position i.e 40 hours per week. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harisabbasi86 (Nov 8, 2017)

nicemathan, kudos to your efforts. I'm new to the forum and your posts are very helpful


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

*will designation name matter for ACS*

Will designation name matter for ACS if there is extra responsibilities which is more related to Australian immigration code ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit.walia said:


> Will designation name matter for ACS if there is extra responsibilities which is more related to Australian immigration code ?


Designation don’t matter per se to ACS 
It’s the RNR which mainly decides the assessment 

But make sure that your RNR is true and not tailor made to suit the Anzsco code
Such cases will inevitably end up being scrutinised extensively at visa processing stage, and if found to be false, then may lead to visa fees forfeiture and ban from applying 

Cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I concur - *make sure that your RNR is true and not tailor made to suit the Anzsco code*



newbienz said:


> Designation don’t matter per se to ACS
> It’s the RNR which mainly decides the assessment
> 
> But make sure that your RNR is true and not tailor made to suit the Anzsco code
> ...


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

I've gone through almost half of this thread and it is fantastic. Thanks for not only creating it, which is great on its own, but staying behind for months and years to help others.

The follow up answers to people's questions have probably already corrected two important errors I would have made in the EOI. I only lodged the EOI 2 days ago with 65 pts, so will be around for a while following this thread and others.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best mate!



davey6693 said:


> I've gone through almost half of this thread and it is fantastic. Thanks for not only creating it, which is great on its own, but staying behind for months and years to help others.
> 
> The follow up answers to people's questions have probably already corrected two important errors I would have made in the EOI. I only lodged the EOI 2 days ago with 65 pts, so will be around for a while following this thread and others.


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

I need a guidance that whether my CCNP (R&S) certification will add a value to the code of Security Specialist or not. Should i attach the certificate of CCNP (R&S) while applying for ACS for the code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). The attachment may lead to rejection of the case ???? Please guide.


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

I need a guidance that whether my CCNP (R&S) certification will add a value to the code of Security Specialist or not. Should i attach the certificate of CCNP (R&S) while applying for ACS for the code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). The attachment may lead to rejection of the case ???? Please guide.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Amit,

Why do you think so, adding certification would lead to application rejection?



amit.walia said:


> I need a guidance that whether my CCNP (R&S) certification will add a value to the code of Security Specialist or not. Should i attach the certificate of CCNP (R&S) while applying for ACS for the code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). The attachment may lead to rejection of the case ???? Please guide.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

nicemathan said:


> I would suggest to apply for the job code which is relevant (based on R&R not by designation) to more number of years in your career.


I hope this threat is still active or at least Nicemathan is active. Thanks for lots of useful info. I am reading and got middle of threat but wanted to ask this quoting before I get next page and forget.

So if RNR is relevant to Software Engineer and we assess for software and provide proof as our designation, does it matter, if designation doesn't match with work, but we assess as per the work description. 

Can we submit payslip with same designation whereas assessment as Software? Since ACS find my job description more of Software Engineer and our designation is IT Officer. Please help how to go about that?


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

Please guide during ACS filing what would be the course duration and time (full time / Part time) of CISCO certifications ?


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

can anyone guide that Indian company's experience of 6 months (onsite) in Australia will value in EOI ? means early invite ??


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Most of the times assessment is done based on R&R, as per experiences posted by several members.



tashilay said:


> I hope this threat is still active or at least Nicemathan is active. Thanks for lots of useful info. I am reading and got middle of threat but wanted to ask this quoting before I get next page and forget.
> 
> So if RNR is relevant to Software Engineer and we assess for software and provide proof as our designation, does it matter, if designation doesn't match with work, but we assess as per the work description.
> 
> Can we submit payslip with same designation whereas assessment as Software? Since ACS find my job description more of Software Engineer and our designation is IT Officer. Please help how to go about that?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Invite is based on EOI points. Higher the points sooner the invite.



amit.walia said:


> can anyone guide that Indian company's experience of 6 months (onsite) in Australia will value in EOI ? means early invite ??


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Mathan , just wanted to say that your posts are amazing , interesting , informative and you do have excellent skills of a great writer. What I really like about you is that you are helping so many people with power of writing . More importantly, you sound like very humble person unlike some so-called experts ( at least they think they are the best ) who have no manners to communicate to other people. You sound very positive person and that’s what connect us to your posts esp during this frustrating waiting person. I would love to be in touch with you once I get my PR and land Australia. You are doing wonderful job and hats off to you for being so genuine and kind to help so many people. Those self proclaimed experts (losers) should learn from you to help other people in a better way. Let me know if i can inbox u with my number. Once again , you are doing wonderful job bro. May God bless you and your family. Ameen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy. Humbled to see your updates. 



austimmiacnt said:


> Hi Mathan , just wanted to say that your posts are amazing , interesting , informative and you do have excellent skills of a great writer. What I really like about you is that you are helping so many people with power of writing . More importantly, you sound like very humble person unlike some so-called experts ( at least they think they are the best ) who have no manners to communicate to other people. You sound very positive person and that’s what connect us to your posts esp during this frustrating waiting person. I would love to be in touch with you once I get my PR and land Australia. You are doing wonderful job and hats off to you for being so genuine and kind to help so many people. Those self proclaimed experts (losers) should learn from you to help other people in a better way. Let me know if i can inbox u with my number. Once again , you are doing wonderful job bro. May God bless you and your family. Ameen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> Hi Mathan , just wanted to say that your posts are amazing , interesting , informative and you do have excellent skills of a great writer. What I really like about you is that you are helping so many people with power of writing . More importantly, you sound like very humble person unlike some so-called experts ( at least they think they are the best ) who have no manners to communicate to other people. You sound very positive person and that’s what connect us to your posts esp during this frustrating waiting person. I would love to be in touch with you once I get my PR and land Australia. You are doing wonderful job and hats off to you for being so genuine and kind to help so many people. Those self proclaimed experts (losers) should learn from you to help other people in a better way. Let me know if i can inbox u with my number. Once again , you are doing wonderful job bro. May God bless you and your family. Ameen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really doubt those are getting a PR anytime soon based on the attitude with which they have prepared their application and documents based on only good things they want to hear and not the harsh reality

Truths are bitter pills but will cure the disease unlike a lie coated with sugar coated candy gives no benefit 

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Folks,
After much contemplating, since I have no 15 points from ACS (7.11years). I am applying with proof for one month since I continue to work for same company for 8 months after assessment. 

With above strategy, I have decided to apply for visa just myself for now and if I get visa, I will apply for my 3 other family member later. That is to prevent huge loss if I get rejected based on claiming more points. 

What do you all suggest? Newbie, Mathan, Tony?

This is big decision and I am spending everyday thinking about good solution


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Folks,
> After much contemplating, since I have no 15 points from ACS (7.11years). I am applying with proof for one month since I continue to work for same company for 8 months after assessment.
> 
> With above strategy, I have decided to apply for visa just myself for now and if I get visa, I will apply for my 3 other family member later. That is to prevent huge loss if I get rejected based on claiming more points.
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would Either not apply at all or apply for all

The cost and trouble for getting PR for family members after individual grant is not worth it

Decide once and for all if the risk is worth taking or not and then go all out

Cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

May I know, whats your current points breakup, please



tashilay said:


> Hi Folks,
> After much contemplating, since I have no 15 points from ACS (7.11years). I am applying with proof for one month since I continue to work for same company for 8 months after assessment.
> 
> With above strategy, I have decided to apply for visa just myself for now and if I get visa, I will apply for my 3 other family member later. That is to prevent huge loss if I get rejected based on claiming more points.
> ...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

nicemathan said:


> May I know, whats your current points breakup, please


Hi Mathan,

Anzo code : 261313

Points - 189- 70 ( when experience is take as 10 points with 7 years 11 months as assessed by ACS )

189 - 75 and got invited on 18th claiming points for till December 2016)

ACS Assessment 
Jan 2006-Arp 2008 as NR
May 2008-March 2016 as Relevant

April 2016-December 2016 I continued to work until I came here in Jan 2017 to study.


So I still have kept 70 EOI active as if I get invite before 2 months, I will use 70 one and don't risk with current invite.

I have obtained, payslip, tax, bank statement for all claims so far. 

Still there is nowhere written that one can claim beyond assessment with supporting doc in case of 189 whereas in NSW it has clearly given in FAQ. 

I have NSW point 80 but no news yet. My husband has fulltime job in Queensland, so even if I get 190 pre-invite, I maynot be able to convince state enough.

This is my story. Please analyse with your expert view 

Thanks heaps


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would Either not apply at all or apply for all
> 
> The cost and trouble for getting PR for family members after individual grant is not worth it
> 
> ...


Thanks Newbie, to the point. Is there anywhere we can find reject rate of 189 after invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thanks Newbie, to the point. Is there anywhere we can find reject rate of 189 after invite?


I really doubt if it’s in the official public domain

Most members would be ashamed or shocked to acknowledge that their visa application has been rejected to post it on the forum

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thanks Newbie, to the point. Is there anywhere we can find reject rate of 189 after invite?




Rejection is highly unlikely you made a serious blunder in your eoi and not able to provide supporting documentation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaazkarthik1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I need your assistance to rectify my confusion.

I am from Electronics and communication engineering background but I am working in IT industry for last 4 years. Since I am not from IT background, ACS will deduct my 4 years work experience.

My work experience in IT:

1 years experience in India.
3 years experience in Australia.

Few people advised that, ACS will consider my Australia experience.

Can you please advise and share your knowledge regarding this.

Thanks,
Karthik

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

See answers in red.



ajaazkarthik1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your assistance to rectify my confusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajaazkarthik1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for your input.

Regards,
Karthik.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I have confirmation from ACS that i am eligible to apply as "ICT Security Specialist - 262112" which i believe has been listed under Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). Can i apply for the Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) Visa in EOI ? Please advise.

Regards,
Abhinetri


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Abhinetri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have confirmation from ACS that i am eligible to apply as "ICT Security Specialist - 262112" which i believe has been listed under Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). Can i apply for the Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) Visa in EOI ? Please advise.
> 
> ...


Yes

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Can2Aus (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all,

My family and I are wanting to move to Australia. My partner and child are both Australian, however due to the lengthy processing times of the Partner Visa, I was wanting to apply under 'Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)'. 

Does anyone know if this would be allowed?

Also with the letters of employment, will they call up to verify? I just don't want to be passed up for promotion or pay increases in my current job, due to them knowing our plan too early. 

Thanks!


----------



## jasbeer1988 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello nicemathan,

Need some help about the documents for skill assessment:

1. I do not want to let my organisation know about my PR process, but as you have mentioned that I need my manager's signature/HR letter for this. Is there any alternative to it? Also, in worst case if I need to get signature of my manager, we both lives in different cities. So, can I get signature of some senior manager who lives in my city or only the direct manager signature is required?

2. Some info, I am having 7.6 years(in total with 4 companies) of exp. and did B.Tech in Computer Science. For other documents, need some more info. You have mentioned below documents: 

1)	Offer letter - of all 4 companies or just the current one?
2)	Relieving letter - I hope in my case, it would be of my previous 3 companies.
3)	Pay slips one per two quarters, for earlier companies used 1 per company - how many payslips in total? I have left my last organisation 3 years back, do I need to add its payslip as well?
4)	Experience certificate or R&R letter either Statuary declaration or Official company letter head. - For all companies?
5)	Passport copies - how many do we need?

7)	Educational certificates – Degree certificate; Transcripts (nothing but consolidate mark sheet with course name written in the rear); Course completion certificate; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; School certificates like mark sheet & Transfer certificate. - I have degree certificate and consolidated mark sheet. would it be suffice? I have read in Aus home affairs websire that school certificates are not required.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reggy16 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi All, *just*need*one*advice,*I*got*a*co*contact*4*days*back for birth cert*and*I*uploaded*required*doc,*now*after*replying to*co my*pcc*got*expired.*Should*i*upload*it*before*co*contact*or*wait*for*co.*
Will*uploading*it*before*co*contact*move*my*case*below*others*case?


----------



## dpk choudhary (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi,

I have updated my EOI with 80 marks against 261313 code and hopefully, I will get my invite to apply on 11th October'18 round. Just a minor doubt to confirm, accordingly, I will update my EOI.

I am working with an organisation say ABC technologies since Oct'13:

in Aug'2014 I was sent out to Dubai on a vendor payroll and I came back in Jan'16.
Then again in Sep'17, I was sent to UK Branch of the same company and still working in the UK with the same company.

I got my ACS report in June'17 in which I mentioned as my Experience with ABC company from Oct'13 till June'17 in India (considering my parent company is in India) but I have only salary slips with India location till August'13 and post that I have salary slips from Dubai location in payroll vendor format but it has mentioned my employer name (ABC) clearly.
So my doubt is, would it be a problem that I have mentioned my location as India for whole time and Can I submit my Dubai salary slips, relieving and experience letter from the vendor company. Also advice what would be the best way to mention in EOI, should I specify the exact location now? but it may contradict with the ACS report.
Also, suggest how should I specify my experience after June'17 because I worked only 3 months in India after that, I have the joining letter for UK location and all salary slips.

Maybe I am not able to put my question clearly, please ask if any of the points is not clear. I am in dilemma and I have time to sort this out by updating EOI. Thanks in advance!

regards,
Deepak


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

Subscribed

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

dpk choudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my EOI with 80 marks against 261313 code and hopefully, I will get my invite to apply on 11th October'18 round. Just a minor doubt to confirm, accordingly, I will update my EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi deepak, 

I was in same situation last month, some suggested to go with same acs and few suggested for re evaluation from ACS. 

I decided to go for acs reevaluation so that no issues during visa processing. 

Tnx

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zurizer (Dec 18, 2018)

*Alternate names*



nicemathan said:


> *The mantra is quite simple, be truthful while filling the VISA application. *​
> 
> Click on the *APPLY VISA* tab in your EOI profile. Most applicants will be nervous to click this button. Go for it mate. *You have earned it to reach this stage in your process.*
> 
> ...



"In-case you have alternative/changes in naming conventions of your name, do mention it. I stated that, in few of my documents I was referred with a short form of my father’s name as initials. Better to mention. Also for ladies, if there is a name change after marriage do mention it here."

are you referring to the place in the application form that asks for 


'Other names / spellings
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names? '


or just an affidavit would suffice? 

Please help me out. 

Thanks.


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi nicemathan,
I wanted to share my happiness that i received my direct Grant today- exactly 3 months from date of Lodgment. I wanted to specially thank you for writing the most elaborate post about the PR Process. Its the most well written post about the complete processalong with links and samples- almost making it idiot proof. This was my go to post in the forum to refer the samples, templates.
Please let me know if i can seek further guidance from you about Oz.
Regards,
Ravi


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations Ravi.  [Trust me fun begins]

All the very best for your future steps. Sure, why not reach out for further clarifications.



RaviChopra said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> I wanted to share my happiness that i received my direct Grant today- exactly 3 months from date of Lodgment. I wanted to specially thank you for writing the most elaborate post about the PR Process. Its the most well written post about the complete processalong with links and samples- almost making it idiot proof. This was my go to post in the forum to refer the samples, templates.
> Please let me know if i can seek further guidance from you about Oz.
> Regards,
> Ravi


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> I wanted to share my happiness that i received my direct Grant today- exactly 3 months from date of Lodgment. I wanted to specially thank you for writing the most elaborate post about the PR Process. Its the most well written post about the complete processalong with links and samples- almost making it idiot proof. This was my go to post in the forum to refer the samples, templates.
> Please let me know if i can seek further guidance from you about Oz.
> Regards,
> Ravi


Congratulations Ravi


----------

